# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر 02/02/2016

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الروائية والإعلامية زينب السعيد :أنا حمراء الهوى ومريخابية على السكين وعندي ولاء شديد لهذا الوطن
زينب السعيد إمرأة مختلفة، لها القدرة على الإمتاع والإقناع عبر زوايا عديدة، فهي كاتبة روائية لا يشق لها غبار ودونكم بنفسج في حديقة البارود وخاصة لها شأن و(بنات شوارع) قادمة بقوة، صحافية لها جمهورها عبر (زوايا المرايا) بصحيفة آخر لحظة، ومقدمة برامج مذهلة من خلال (من العُمق) بفضائية الخرطوم، وفوق هذا وذاك المستشار الإعلامي لجهاز حماية الأراضي وإزالة المخالفات، أنيقة المظهر والجوهر، لبقة الحديث، التقيناها لتحكي وتعبّد عن مواهبها المختلفة.
* زينب السعيد امرأة بعباءات مختلفة؟
أولاً توفيق من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى وتنظيم الوقت فإنني أستفيد من الزمن استفادة قصوى والزمن له قيمة كبيرة جداً عندي وأنا أحب كل ما أمارسه والذي يحب الشئ يجد الوقت ونحن نصنع أحلامنا ونصل إلى ما نصبو إليه بالاجتهاد وترتيب الأولويات والابتكار والإبداع واقتناص الفرص كلها عوامل ساعدتني لأن ألبس هذه العباءات المختلفة.
* ماذا بعد بنفسج في حديقة البارود من حيث الإنتاج الدوائي؟
بنات شوارع، مجموعة قصصية اكتملت فصولها في الخيال وفي العقل وقد كان بحث الدكتوراه خاصتي في (التخطيط الاستراتيجي) لذلك أخطط لاكتمال فصولها خلال عام وأي شئ لا يتم عشوائياً عندي ورغم ظروفي وزخمي الشديد سأكملها ان شاء الله.
* هذا الزخم خصماً على الأبناء، رأيك؟
اعتبر أبنائي كلهم ناجحين وأحاول جاهدة الا يؤثر عليهم العصر كثيراً وأن يتدربوا على القيم وأنا أم حاسمة وصعبة إلى حد كبير لا أتهاون في أمور كثيرة والقانون والإعلام أوجدا عندي تجارب اذا ما ضدتها لصالح أولادي لا فائدة.
* زينب السعيد ظهرت مؤخراً على شاشة فضائية الخرطوم في برنامج (من العُمق) ما رسالتك من خلاله؟
المشكلات الاجتماعية أم المشاكل والجانب السياسي ذي ساقية جحا تلف وتدور في نفس الفلك لكن المشاكل الاجتماعية متعددة واذا الانسان وجد التوافق الروحي والديني يكون ناجحاً، ثانياً المشكلات الأسرية أهم بكثيرة من السياسة، فهي إعادة بناء وصياغة للانسان الذي بدوره يمكن أن ينجح والصحافة أتاحت لي فرصة النظر إلى المشكلات الاجتماعية بعين الاعتبار والعمل القانوني كذلك وساحة المحاكم تضج بها.
* زينب امرأة جميلة لكنها لا تقف مع المرأة الرومانسية كثيراً؟
ضحكت بشدة ثم اعتدلت في جلستها: بالعكس لابد للمرأة في حياتها الشخصية مع الزوج الشرعي أن تكون غاية في الرومانسية اذا كان الرجل السوداني يقدّر ويستاهل ولكن لا أحبّذ المرأة التي تنهزم بالعاطفة في ظروف الكبد والمعاناة ، والمرأة ماعادت ست البيت التي يؤتى لها بقفة الملاح!! بصراحة ده ما زمن رومانسية ولكن زمن عاطفة متزنة وقدرة على تحمل الواقع وتحية لأي إمرأة خرجت من أجل لقمة العيش، هذا عصر الواقع المرير.
* رغم كل إبداعاتك تعملين في الخدمة المدنية كمستشار إعلامي لجهاز حماية الأراضي وإزالة المخالفات، كيف ذلك؟
عندي ولاء لهذا الوطن شديد جداً قد لا يصدقه البعض وأقدّر قيمة العمل والإنسان وُلد ليعمّر الأرض واذا لم تبذل مجهوداً في مكان ما يجب أن تذهب وأريد أن يأكل أبنائي مال خالص وحلال بما أملك من مواهب وعلم وهذا حق البلد عليَّ فهي أعطتني مكانة ووثقت في شخصي.
* اللون الرياضي عند بت السعيد؟
التعصب عند المرأة بالذات (ماخايل) تناكف الرجال ورغم ذلك مريخابية على السكين وحمراء الهوى ويتضح ذلك من خلال ارتدائي للأحمر والأصفر عند انتصار المريخ وتبدأ بذلك رحلة مناكفات مع زملاء العمل ولكن بروح طيبة فأنا أضبط أعصابي ومتوازنة وأصدقائي كثر من الهلالاب، والهلالابية الرقم فاطمة الصادق صديقتي ولكنني عائبة على الوسط الرياضي والعصبية فهي تبني العقول والأجسام والعلاقات ولم تكن يوماً للهم.
* (زوايا المرايا) زاويتك اليومية بآخر لحظة، حب الصحافة؟
الصحافة فتحت لي أبواب وعملت لي جمهور وأحرص على الإتيان بالجديد للمنافسة وسط كتاب وأقلام وأرقام اذا لم أواكب أو أسلح نفسي وامتلكت صبر مختلف سأضيع والسودان ملئ بالمواهب والخطورة في القراء أنفسهم مثقفين جداً ويميزوا الغث من السمين و(زوايا المرايا) بآخر لحظة حبيبة إلى نفسي جداً.
* تجربة نجوم الغد، ماذا أضافت لك؟
فيها ترك النقد السلبي لأهل المعرفة بالسلالم الموسيقية وتجاربهم أكبر، فطبعي غير ناقدة خاصة الجارح وأظهر الجانب الايجابي، عموماً تجربة جيدة خاصة أنني من المهتمين بالفن والشعر القديم والحديث ولدي عدد من البحوث والأوراق في هذا المجال، أعطي اذني للجابري وأبو داؤود.
* زينب المرأة الأنيقة، متى تتسوقين وسط هذا الزحام؟
شكراً لهذا الإطراء ونادراً ما يأتي من بنات جنسي، أناقتي سوداني وكلاسيكية وأحب الثوب السوداني جداً ولست مهووسة باللبس أو الموضة وضد الثوب الغالي جداً، الأناقة ذوق، تنسيق، رضا وقناعة وثقة بالنفس وهذا يكفي وأغلى ثوب عندي لا يفوق الخمسمائة جنيه وأعيد صياغة الملابس بفكرة تصميمية بحتة من خيالي.
* وماذا عن المطبخ؟
أنا امرأة طباخة جداً، وست بيت ممتازة وماهرة وأرتّب منزلي بجمال فائق وفي المطبخ (صاج عواستي) مابنزل من البوتجاز.
* هل تهوى زينب أي نوع من الرياضات؟
المشي أهم شئ لأحافظ على شكلي خاصة وأنني إعلامية والصحة مهمة بالنسبة لي وأنا من أعداء السكر.
* ماذا عن الأمنيات؟
أن أكون بجوار المسجد النبوي وأن أدرس في الجامعة حتى لو متعاونة فهذه ضريبة للوطن والأجيال خاصة بعد أن نلت الدكتوراة.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المهندس يقترب من دائرة الكرة بالمريخ عقب جلسه مع ابوجريشة
صاحب قرار مجلس المريخ في وقت سابق بتعيين الكابتن محمد موسى لمنصب مدير الكرة الكثير من ردود الأفعال، وأبدى الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة عدم رضاه عن صدور قرار بتعيين مدير كرة قبل استشارته أو إبلاغه بالقرار قبل اتخاذه لينشب خلاف حاد بين أعضاء المجلس وعادل أبوجريشة وهو ما قاد محمد موسى للاعتذار عن شغل المنصب تفاديا لأي خلافات قد تحدث داخل النادي، سيما ودائرة الكرة من المناصب الحساسة لكونها ترتبط باللاعبين عماد الفريق وأساسه، اعتذار هندسة عن قبول التكليف لم يجعل أعضاء لجنة التسيير يسلمون بالأمر ويبحثون عن مدير كرة جديد لتبدأ رحلة إثناء المهندس عن قراره، ومحاولة إيجاد حل بجلسة تجمع محمد موسى بالكابتن عادل أبوجريشة وهو ما سيتم خلال الساعات المقبلة التي قد تشهد تولي المهندس للمنصب بمباركة من الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة الذي تربطه علاقة جيدة بالنجم السابق
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*شيبوب ضحية الإتحاد العام

نبض الصفوةامير عوض
شيبوب ضحية الإتحاد العام

âک…الطريقة الغريبة التي تعامل بها الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مع قضية لاعب المريخ المتمرد شرف شيبوب تدل علي أن الإتحاد غير حريص علي حقوق أنديته و لا يعمل لحمايتها بقوانينه البالية التي يسنها..
âک…علي النقيض تماما فقد تابع الجميع الوقفة القوية لإتحاد دولة جنوب السودان (المستجد) مع لاعبه (الهاوي فعلا) ألوك.. و لعل الأمر قد بلغ به مبلغ إخطار الفيفا بخطاب رسمي بما تم في أمر لاعبه..
âک…مع العلم بأن كل لاعبي إتحاد جنوب السودان هواة.. و مع ذلك تدخل إتحاد الجنوب في الوقت الذي أحس فيه بضيم يكاد ينتاش أحد الفرق التابعه له!!
âک…و تعالوا لننظر للطريقة العقيمة التي تعامل بها إتحادنا الهمام مع كبير أنديته و ممثلها الأبرز في البطولات الأفريقية..
âک…فالمريخ الذي أوقف اللاعب المتمرد ثلاثة سنوات بخطاب رسمي قدمه لقادة الإتحاد مرفقا مع ذلك الإيقاف صورة من عقد عمل يجمع ما بين النادي و اللاعب فما هي الخطوات التي إتخذها الإتحاد العام في هذه القضية؟ تعالوا لنتابع..
âک…بعد أن تسلم الإتحاد خطاب المريخ المتعلق بإيقاف اللاعب يوم 30/12/2015  مارس الإتحاد بعدها صمتا مطبقا و لم يعلق مجرد تعليق حول هذا الإيقاف!!
âک…ليقوم اللاعب بعدها بالتوقيع في نادي شبيبة القيروان التونسي بتأريخ 05/01/2016.. و هنا ما زال الصمت المطبق و اللا مبالاة هما سيدا أرجاء دهاليز الإتحاد العام!!
âک…ليجتمع بعدها الإتحاد العام بتأريخ 10/01/2016 و يمر إجتماعهم الذي وصف (بالتأريخي) علي هذا الأمر الهام مرورا خفيفا و يقرروا إستدعاء اللاعب للمثول أمام لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة..
âک…في تأريخ 13/01/2016 تقدم الإتحاد التونسي بطلب شهادة إنتقال اللاعب الدولية.. ليظل ذلك الطلب مخفيا من الأعين (لشئ في نفس يعقوب)..
âک…في هذه المساحة تحديدا كتبت متسائلا عن طلب الإتحاد التونسي لبطاقة اللاعب.. و ذكرت بأن الخامس عشر من الشهر الجاري هو اليوم الأخير لفترة الإنتدابات التونسية.. و ذكرت بالحرف الواحد بأنه إما أن التوانسه قد طلبوا البطاقة سلفا و أن أحدهم يخفي هذا الطلب أو أنهم سيرتكبون خطأ شنيعا في هذا الإنتداب!!
âک…لتظهر الحقيقة كاملة للجميع يوم 20/01/2016 و يتضح بأن الإتحاد التونسي قد طلب شهادة الإنتقل في يوم 20/01/2016.. و أن جهة ما كانت تحتفظ بهذا الطلب و لم تقم بعرضه علي مجلس الإدارة أو الإعلام!!
âک…في ذلك اليوم تحديدا أي يوم 20/01/2016 إجتمعت لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بدون أن يمثل أمامها اللاعب الذي إستدعته.. و قررت (بغرابة) عدم إختصاصها بالبت في هذا الأمر.. و أوصت المريخ بالتوجه نحو الفيفا بحجة وجود إتحاد دولي آخر كطرف ثاني في القضية بعد ظهور طلب شهادة الإنتقال!!
âک…و أغفلت اللجنة النظر أو البت بالقبول أو الرفض لخطاب الإيقاف الصادر من النادي في لاعبه المتمرد.. و هنا تحديدا كان مبعث الغرابة الكاملة..
âک…فهل اللجنة الموقرة التابعة للإتحاد السوداني غير مختصة بالنظر في خطاب إيقاف صادر من نادي سوداني في حق لاعب سوداني؟!!
âک…هل يوجد طرف دولي يوم (30/12) في قضية إيقاف شيبوب؟
âک…لم لم تجتمع اللجنة حال ورود خطاب نادي المريخ؟ و ما ذنب المريخ ليدفع ثمن السلحفائية التي تحكم النشاط الرياضي؟
âک…و هل تجب المستجدات الأخيرة في مسيرة اللاعب حقيقة الإيقاف السابق لكل الأحداث؟
âک…ألا تكفي ستة أيام كاملات (هن الفاصل بين خطاب الإيقاف و توقيع اللاعب في الشبيبة) الإتحاد العام ليعلق مجرد تعليق علي عقوبة هي حق أصيل لنادي المريخ؟!!
âک…هل كان في نية الإتحاد العام تعليق البت في خطاب الإيقاف مثلما فعل في الشكوي السابقة لذات اللجنة (شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة) في اللاعب هيثم مصطفي؟ تلك الشكوي التي تلكأ الإتحاد العام في حسمها شهور عددا؟!!
âک…لماذا دفن الإتحاد العام رأسه في الرمال مقابل حماية ناديه الذي تعرض لقرصنة و تغول أمام ناظريه؟!!
âک…هذه القضية قد كشفت حقيقة الإتحاد العام الذي يفترض به أن يكون راعيا للنشاط الرياضي و مدافعا عن حقوق الأندية.. و لكنه في حقيقة الأمر عبارة عن شخوص تنظر لمصالحها الإنتخابية و منافعها الأخري فقط..
âک…حتي الدرس المجاني الذي قدمه لهم إتحاد جنوب السودان (البرلوم) لم يحرك فيهم ساكنا أو يغير من موقفهم المتخاذل تجاه نادي المريخ..
âک…إتحاد يتم التغول علي كشف أحد أنديته.. و تتم عملية قرصنة كاملة أمام ناظريه بدون أن يعلق مجرد تعليق لا يستحق البقاء و لو للحظة..
âک…علي أهل المريخ العمل علي إقتلاع إتحاد (التماوت) السوداني بكل السبل.. فمن لا يحرس حقوقنا لا يستحق الكرسي الذي يجلس عليه..
âک…قد نقبل منهم الخرمجة و الظلم و المحاباة.. و لكننا لا نقبل منهم أن يتخذوا موقفا سلبيا مريبا في إنتقال لاعب من كشفنا عنوة..
âک…و لن ندفع ثمن تماطلهم و تأخرهم في حسم خطاب الأيقاف.. كما لن نقبل حديثهم الفطير بعدم الإختصاص.. لأن من تكاسل للبت في أمورنا و أخفي خطاب الإتحاد التونسي و أفتي مؤخرا بعدم إختصاصه كان ينتوي أن يفقد المريخ لاعبه بأي طريقة إرضاء لمن يحاول العبث بنا..
âک…نريد إتحادا يقوم بثورة علي القوانين البالية و المكبلة لكرة القدم.. يحمي أنديته بقوة رادعا و ناصحا بغير تحيز لقوي أو ضعيف.
âک…نبضات أخيرةâک…
âک…و تبقي المادة (26) من القواعد العامة و التي تحظر إبرام العقود داخل مكاتب الإتحاد العام.. مادة عقيمة و غير مواكبه لموجهات الفيفا..
âک…العشرات من المواد المماثلة تحفل بها القواعد العامة.. مما يجعلنا نغرد خارج السرب تماما..
âک…سيمضي المريخ بقضيته العادلة نحو منصات تعرف إحقاق الحقوق.. و سيكون (تماوت) الإتحاد العام بعدم التعليق علي خطاب الإيقاف سببا في كسب القضية..
âک…من حق الإتحاد العام التعليق علي عقوبة الإيقاف بإعتماد المدة أو إنقاص فترتها.. و عدم رده الحالي يعد إعتمادا صريحا للعقوبة..
âک…ليس من حق الإتحاد إلغاء العقوبة.. و دوره يقتصر فقط في تعديل المدة إن أراد..
âک…حتي مجرد التعليق علي العقوبة لم يتكرم به الإتحاد العام للمريخ.. ناهيك عن رفع هذه العقوبة داخل بطاقة الإنتقال!!
âک…اللوبي المريض الذي يسيطر علي مقاليد الأمور لن يسمح بتمرير هذه العقوبة!!
âک…علي المريخ طلب رد الإتحاد حول عقوبة الإيقاف كتابة..
âک…قد يقول البعض بأن إرسال شهادة الإنتقال أمر إلزامي.. و لهم نقول:
المريخ لم يطلب عدم إرسال الشهادة.. بل طلب بتضمين إيقافه (القانوني) للاعب بداخلها..
âک…لن تنطلي علينا فرية عدم إرسال البطاقة و إستخراج الإتحاد التونسي لبطاقة مؤقته.. فالغرض هنا هو خلق بطاقة لا تحوي علي إيقاف المريخ فقط!!
âک…إحتفاء الصحافة الزرقاء بأكمال الشبيبة لقيد شيبوب يبين مدي الحقد و الترصد اللذان يعتمران في قلوب البعض..
âک…إن شاء الله توقيع شيبوب يرجع ليكم نقطة من الأبيض..
âک…صدمة هؤلاء و ذهولهم سيشتدان بعد أن يكسب المريخ القضية بالقاضية الفنية..
âک…مسيرة المريخ لم تتوقف بتمرد شيبوب.. فعندما كان بيننا كان (لا بزيد لا بنقص)!!
âک…ما يصنعه المريخ في هذا الملف ليس تباكيا كما يظن البعض.. بل هو إرساء لمبدأ و حفظا لحق و تأديبا للخارجين عن الطوع..
âک…و في الختام فالخاسر الأكبر هو اللاعب الذي ضحي بقامة كالمريخ كانت ستوفر له الظهور و التألق في بطولة الأبطال.. و ذهب لفريق مغمور أقصي أمنياته أن يثبت في الدوري التونسي!!
âک…أبقي خلي فرق الصف الأخير التونسية “لو لعبت فيها” توديك أوربا..
âک…علي شرفاء الإتحاد العام فضح من جر الإتحاد لمثل هذا السيناريو القمئ في هذا الملف..
âک…نبضة أخيرةâک…
إتحاد فاشل و متخاذل.






*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*اهو كلام  لايودي ولا يجيب
الاتحاد فعل بالمريخ اسوا شي ولا زول قال ليهم عينكم في راسكم
                        	*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*فعلا اتحاد فاشل 
الله لا يوفقهم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم حبيبنا ماجد 
وصباحاتك صحة وعافية يا رائع 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*امير دامر : اللعب ضد قمة الفاشر سيفيدنا أفريقيا

قال المدرب العام بالمريخ الكابتن امير دامر ان اللعب في الوقت الحالي ضد قمة الفاشر سيقدم خدمة كبيرة للجهاز الفني خاصة ان هناك لاعبين بعيدين عن الفورمة و ان مباراتي الفريق ضد القمة الفاشرية ستعين اللاعبين كثيرا و تجهزهم للبطولة الافريقية بغض النظر عن النتيجة التي ستخرج بها تلك المواجهات مبينا ان المدرب طلب لعب تلك المباريات و مارس ضغوطات رهيبة على المجلس و الذي لم يجد بدا من الموافقة على مطالبه مبينا ان مثل تلك المواجهات لها فائدتها على المستوى الفني لان المريخ يحتاج لها حتى يكون جاهزا قبل مارس المقبل لان اللعب خارج ملعبنا سفيدنا كثيرا و ان مدرب المريخ يحتاج الى مثل تلك المباريات التي ستعينه في قادم المواجهات و اكد امير دامر ان اعداد المريخ لم يصل بعد الى قمة الجاهزية و انهم سيقومون بمعالجة الخلل و المشاكل التي ظلت تواجه المريخ مؤخرا و لكنه عاد و قال انم المستوى اصبح في ارتفاع و نسق مرتفع من مباراة لاخري مشيرا الى انم مثل تلك المباريات فعلا تفيد المريخ و كان الجهاز الفني قد عقد جلسة مع القطاع الرياضي و حصل على موافقة الاطار الاداري بخصوص اداء المباريات في الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراوري: اعد جماهير المريخ بتقديم افضل ما عندي


اكد المالي مامادو ترواري مهاجم المريخ في تصريحات رصدتها (كورة سودانية) انه سعيد للغاية بهدفيه في شباك الرابطة كوستي في الدوري الممتاز .. ووعد الجماهير بتقديم افضل ما لديه خلال الجولات الماضية خاصة مواجهتي الفاشر امام المريخ والهلال .. ونسعي للعودة بالنقاط الست واكد ان زملائه اللاعبين سيبذلوا اقصي ما لديهم من اجل تحقيق ذلك الهدف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
âک…âک…نبض الصفوةâک…âک…
âک…âک…امير عوضâک…âک…
âک…شيبوب ضحية الإتحاد العامâک…

âک…الطريقة الغريبة التي تعامل بها الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مع قضية لاعب المريخ المتمرد شرف شيبوب تدل علي أن الإتحاد غير حريص علي حقوق أنديته و لا يعمل لحمايتها بقوانينه البالية التي يسنها..
âک…علي النقيض تماما فقد تابع الجميع الوقفة القوية لإتحاد دولة جنوب السودان (المستجد) مع لاعبه (الهاوي فعلا) ألوك.. و لعل الأمر قد بلغ به مبلغ إخطار الفيفا بخطاب رسمي بما تم في أمر لاعبه..
âک…مع العلم بأن كل لاعبي إتحاد جنوب السودان هواة.. و مع ذلك تدخل إتحاد الجنوب في الوقت الذي أحس فيه بضيم يكاد ينتاش أحد الفرق التابعه له!!
âک…و تعالوا لننظر للطريقة العقيمة التي تعامل بها إتحادنا الهمام مع كبير أنديته و ممثلها الأبرز في البطولات الأفريقية..
âک…فالمريخ الذي أوقف اللاعب المتمرد ثلاثة سنوات بخطاب رسمي قدمه لقادة الإتحاد مرفقا مع ذلك الإيقاف صورة من عقد عمل يجمع ما بين النادي و اللاعب فما هي الخطوات التي إتخذها الإتحاد العام في هذه القضية؟ تعالوا لنتابع..
âک…بعد أن تسلم الإتحاد خطاب المريخ المتعلق بإيقاف اللاعب يوم ظ£ظ /ظ،ظ¢/ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¥م مارس الإتحاد بعدها صمتا مطبقا و لم يعلق مجرد تعليق حول هذا الإيقاف!!
âک…ليقوم اللاعب بعدها بالتوقيع في نادي شبيبة القيروان التونسي بتأريخ ظ¥/ظ،/ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦م.. و هنا ما زال الصمت المطبق و اللا مبالاة هما سيدا أرجاء دهاليز الإتحاد العام!!
âک…ليجتمع بعدها الإتحاد العام بتأريخ ظ،ظ /ظ،/ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦ و يمر إجتماعهم الذي وصف (بالتأريخي) علي هذا الأمر الهام مرورا خفيفا و يقرروا إستدعاء اللاعب للمثول أمام لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة..
âک…في تأريخ ظ،ظ£/ظ،/ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦ تقدم الإتحاد التونسي بطلب شهادة إنتقال اللاعب الدولية.. ليظل ذلك الطلب مخفيا من الأعين (لشئ في نفس يعقوب)..
âک…في هذه المساحة تحديدا كتبت متسائلا عن طلب الإتحاد التونسي لبطاقة اللاعب.. و ذكرت بأن الخامس عشر من الشهر الجاري هو اليوم الأخير لفترة الإنتدابات التونسية.. و ذكرت بالحرف الواحد بأنه إما أن التوانسه قد طلبوا البطاقة سلفا و أن أحدهم يخفي هذا الطلب أو أنهم سيرتكبون خطأ شنيعا في هذا الإنتداب!!
âک…لتظهر الحقيقة كاملة للجميع يوم ظ¢ظ /ظ،/ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦ و يتضح بأن الإتحاد التونسي قد طلب شهادة الإنتقل في يوم ظ،ظ£/ظ،.. و أن جهة ما كانت تحتفظ بهذا الطلب و لم تقم بعرضه علي مجلس الإدارة أو الإعلام!!
âک…في ذلك اليوم تحديدا أي يوم ظ¢ظ /ظ،/ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦ إجتمعت لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بدون أن يمثل أمامها اللاعب الذي إستدعته.. و قررت (بغرابة) عدم إختصاصها بالبت في هذا الأمر.. و أوصت المريخ بالتوجه نحو الفيفا بحجة وجود إتحاد دولي آخر كطرف ثاني في القضية بعد ظهور طلب شهادة الإنتقال!!
âک…و أغفلت اللجنة النظر أو البت بالقبول أو الرفض لخطاب الإيقاف الصادر من النادي في لاعبه المتمرد.. و هنا تحديدا كان مبعث الغرابة الكاملة..
âک…فهل اللجنة الموقرة التابعة للإتحاد السوداني غير مختصة بالنظر في خطاب إيقاف صادر من نادي سوداني في حق لاعب سوداني؟!!
âک…هل يوجد طرف دولي يوم (ظ£ظ /ظ،ظ¢) في قضية إيقاف شيبوب؟
âک…لم لم تجتمع اللجنة حال ورود خطاب نادي المريخ؟ و ما ذنب المريخ ليدفع ثمن السلحفائية التي تحكم النشاط الرياضي؟
âک…و هل تجب المستجدات الأخيرة في مسيرة اللاعب حقيقة الإيقاف السابق لكل الأحداث؟
âک…ألا تكفي ستة أيام كاملات (هن الفاصل بين خطاب الإيقاف و توقيع اللاعب في الشبيبة) الإتحاد العام ليعلق مجرد تعليق علي عقوبة هي حق أصيل لنادي المريخ؟!!
âک…هل كان في نية الإتحاد العام تعليق البت في خطاب الإيقاف مثلما فعل في الشكوي السابقة لذات اللجنة (شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة) في اللاعب هيثم مصطفي؟ تلك الشكوي التي تلكأ الإتحاد العام في حسمها شهور عددا؟!!
âک…لماذا دفن الإتحاد العام رأسه في الرمال مقابل حماية ناديه الذي تعرض لقرصنة و تغول أمام ناظريه؟!!
âک…هذه القضية قد كشفت حقيقة الإتحاد العام الذي يفترض به أن يكون راعيا للنشاط الرياضي و مدافعا عن حقوق الأندية.. و لكنه في حقيقة الأمر عبارة عن شخوص تنظر لمصالحها الإنتخابية و منافعها الأخري فقط..
âک…حتي الدرس المجاني الذي قدمه لهم إتحاد جنوب السودان (البرلوم) لم يحرك فيهم ساكنا أو يغير من موقفهم المتخاذل تجاه نادي المريخ..
âک…إتحاد يتم التغول علي كشف أحد أنديته.. و تتم عملية قرصنة كاملة أمام ناظريه بدون أن يعلق مجرد تعليق لا يستحق البقاء و لو للحظة..
âک…علي أهل المريخ العمل علي إقتلاع إتحاد (التماوت) السوداني بكل السبل.. فمن لا يحرس حقوقنا لا يستحق الكرسي الذي يجلس عليه..
âک…قد نقبل منهم الخرمجة و الظلم و المحاباة.. و لكننا لا نقبل منهم أن يتخذوا موقفا سلبيا مريبا في إنتقال لاعب من كشفنا عنوة..
âک…و لن ندفع ثمن تماطلهم و تأخرهم في حسم خطاب الأيقاف.. كما لن نقبل حديثهم الفطير بعدم الإختصاص.. لأن من تكاسل للبت في أمورنا و أخفي خطاب الإتحاد التونسي و أفتي مؤخرا بعدم إختصاصه كان ينتوي أن يفقد المريخ لاعبه بأي طريقة إرضاء لمن يحاول العبث بنا..
âک…نريد إتحادا يقوم بثورة علي القوانين البالية و المكبلة لكرة القدم.. يحمي أنديته بقوة رادعا و ناصحا بغير تحيز لقوي أو ضعيف.
âک…نبضات أخيرةâک…
âک…و تبقي المادة (ظ¢ظ¦) من القواعد العامة و التي تحظر إبرام العقود داخل مكاتب الإتحاد العام.. مادة عقيمة و غير مواكبه لموجهات الفيفا..
âک…العشرات من المواد المماثلة تحفل بها القواعد العامة.. مما يجعلنا نغرد خارج السرب تماما..
âک…سيمضي المريخ بقضيته العادلة نحو منصات تعرف إحقاق الحقوق.. و سيكون (تماوت) الإتحاد العام بعدم التعليق علي خطاب الإيقاف سببا في كسب القضية..
âک…من حق الإتحاد العام التعليق علي عقوبة الإيقاف بإعتماد المدة أو إنقاص فترتها.. و عدم رده الحالي يعد إعتمادا صريحا للعقوبة..
âک…ليس من حق الإتحاد إلغاء العقوبة.. و دوره يقتصر فقط في تعديل المدة إن أراد..
âک…حتي مجرد التعليق علي العقوبة لم يتكرم به الإتحاد العام للمريخ.. ناهيك عن رفع هذه العقوبة داخل بطاقة الإنتقال!!
âک…اللوبي المريض الذي يسيطر علي مقاليد الأمور لن يسمح بتمرير هذه العقوبة!!
âک…علي المريخ طلب رد الإتحاد حول عقوبة الإيقاف كتابة..
âک…قد يقول البعض بأن إرسال شهادة الإنتقال أمر إلزامي.. و لهم نقول:
المريخ لم يطلب عدم إرسال الشهادة.. بل طلب بتضمين إيقافه (القانوني) للاعب بداخلها..
âک…لن تنطلي علينا فرية عدم إرسال البطاقة و إستخراج الإتحاد التونسي لبطاقة مؤقته.. فالغرض هنا هو خلق بطاقة لا تحوي علي إيقاف المريخ فقط!!
âک…إحتفاء الصحافة الزرقاء بأكمال الشبيبة لقيد شيبوب يبين مدي الحقد و الترصد اللذان يعتمران في قلوب البعض..
âک…إن شاء الله توقيع شيبوب يرجع ليكم نقطة من الأبيض..
âک…صدمة هؤلاء و ذهولهم سيشتدان بعد أن يكسب المريخ القضية بالقاضية الفنية..
âک…مسيرة المريخ لم تتوقف بتمرد شيبوب.. فعندما كان بيننا كان (لا بزيد لا بنقص)!!
âک…ما يصنعه المريخ في هذا الملف ليس تباكيا كما يظن البعض.. بل هو إرساء لمبدأ و حفظا لحق و تأديبا للخارجين عن الطوع..
âک…و في الختام فالخاسر الأكبر هو اللاعب الذي ضحي بقامة كالمريخ كانت ستوفر له الظهور و التألق في بطولة الأبطال.. و ذهب لفريق مغمور أقصي أمنياته أن يثبت في الدوري التونسي!!
âک…أبقي خلي فرق الصف الأخير التونسية "لو لعبت فيها" توديك أوربا..
âک…علي شرفاء الإتحاد العام فضح من جر الإتحاد لمثل هذا السيناريو القمئ في هذا الملف..
âک…نبضة أخيرةâک…
إتحاد فاشل و متخاذل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
عناوين صحيفة الزاوية
.
الكاردينال: اعلام المريخ يصنع المشاكل في الهلال
البلجيكي يختار 25 لاعبا لموقعتي الفاشر.. ابعاد راجي و الاحمر يغادر صباح اليوم
ابو جريشة يعود اليوم.. يرافق الفريق و يؤكد: الجهاز الفني ما زال في مرحلة التعرف علي اللاعبين
اجتماع ابو جبل و رئيس الاتحاد السعودي يحسم مصير السوبر السوداني
العميد عامر:" السفر الي الفاشر قرار فني رغم رفض البرمجة
قروبات المارد الاحمر
.
عناوين صحيفة الصدي
.
مجلس المريخ يسلم البلجيكي متبقي العقد .. و ينهي ازمة مستحقات الاجانب خلال ساعات
الكاردينال يشيد بمبادرة مقاطعة جماهير الهلال لمباريات الفريق بالممتاز
عمر بخيت: لوك ايمال ساعدني علي التألق و الاجادة.. و البعثة الحمراء الي الفاشر غدا
رئيس نادي الهلال: اعددنا اسلحتنا الفتاكة لمحاربة من سرق مجهودنا
ونسي يجتمع بالاجانب
قروبات المارد الاحمر
.
عناوين صحيفة الزعيم
.
فرنسي الهلال يستعين بالكاردينال للاطاحة بـ(سيدا)
ونسي يجتمع بالبلجيكي و يؤكد له تسليم الاجانب مستحقاتهم
ايمال: الاستقرار مفتاح البطولات
بلهوشات يوضح اسباب خروج الغاني امام الرابطة و يكشف اسرار التمسك بـ(علي) 
المعلم يدلي بالمثير بعد الفوز بجائزة الزعيم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„> عناوين الـصحف العالمية والعربية :

• رسمياً : مانشستر سيتي يتعاقد مع جوارديولا لمدة 3 مواسم
• مانشستر سيتي يمنح جوارديولا أعلى راتب في الدوري الإنجليزي
• الفيفا يعاقب اتحادي أمريكا الجنوبية والشمالية بقطع التمويل عنهما
• بايرن ميونخ الألماني يعلن التعاقد مع تاسكي مدافع سبارتاك موسكو الروسي
• إشبيلية الإسباني يستعيد الأرجنتيني فازيو من توتنهام
• رونالدو والشعراوي وايهياناتشو يقودون هجوم التشكيلة المثالية الاوروبية
• مانشستر يونايتد وواتفورد ينافسان ليفربول على تشيرشيف لاعب الريال
• توريس: أتلتيكو فوق الجميع.. وتعلمت كثيراً من التشولو
• نيوكاسل الإنجليزي يجدد عقد الإسباني بيريز لمدة 5 سنوات ونصف
• كوبان الروسي يعلن أنه ألغى عقد لاعب وسطه أندريه أرشافين
• نيمار يفتح النار.. ويطالب بأدلة التهرب من الضرائب قبل الحماقات
• بارتوميو وروسيل يرفضان الإدلاء بأقوال في قضية نيمار
• رسميا : فالنسيا يضم الروسي تشيرشيف من ريال مدريد
• بوردو يضم الفرنسي ماتيو على سبيل الإعارة من أرسنال
• الهولندي فير ينتقل إلى سوانزي سيتي على سبيل الإعارة
• الحكومة البرازيلية: فيروس زيكا لا يهدد بإلغاء اولمبياد 2016
• ايفرتون يفتح خزائنه لضم السنغالي عمر نياسي مقابل 13.5 مليون استرليني
• نابولي يضم ريجيني ويقترب من التعاقد مع رايسفيتش
• هنري يتوقع فوز السيتي بدوري أبطال أوروبا مع جوارديولا
• بوردو يضم الفرنسي ماتيو على سبيل الإعارة من أرسنال
• واتفورد الإنجليزي يتعاقد مع المهاجم الفنزويلي بينياراندا
• مدرب الأرجنتين : ميسي لن يشارك في اولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو
• واتفورد الانجليزي يضم لاعب رين دوكور ويعيره إلى غرناطة
• جوارديولا يريد هيريرا لاعب وسط مانشستر يونايتد في السيتي
• ابراهيموفيتش يقود التشكيلة المثالية في الدوري الفرنسي
• ميلان الإيطالي يؤكد أن دي يونج دخل في محادثات مع جالاكسي الأمريكي
• ماينز الالماني يضم الدانماركي بيرجرين مهاجم أينتراخت براونشفيج
• ميسي يحلم بالثلاثية ويؤكد: الكرة الذهبية جزء من الماضي
• مارتينو يدرس استدعاء ديبالا وفييتو وايكاردي وكاليري في ريو 2016
• أرسنال ينافس مانشستر يونايتد على ريناتو سانشيز جوهرة بنفيكا
• البرازيلي سيكييرا سعيد بالانضمام إلى فالنسيا على سبيل الإعارة من أتلتيكو
• شكوك حول مشاركة إنزو بيريز مع فالنسيا أمام برشلونة
• ميلان يفسخ عقد لاعبه الهولندي المخضرم نايجيل دي يونج بالتراضي
• وفاة لاعب برازيلي اكلينيكيا بعد سقوطه في التدريبات
• بيليجريني يفجر مفاجأة: كنت أعلم بتفاوض مانشستر سيتي مع جوارديولا
• هامبورج يضم درميتش من مونشنجلادباخ على سبيل الاعارة
• هامرين يؤكد رحيله عن تدريب منتخب السويد بنهاية يورو 2016
• رئيس دورتموند يرفض استبعاد إمكانية بيع أوباميانج
• تقارير صحفية : البرازيلي روبينيو يسابق الزمن للانتقال للدوري الإنجليزي
• المنتخب الإيطالي يقيم بمدينة مونبلييه في يورو 2016
• فيردر بريمن يخطف فيليكوفيتش في الساعات الأخيرة للانتقالات الشتوية
• بايرن ميونيخ يسعى لخطف الغيني أمادو دياوارا لاعب خط وسط بولونيا
• زانيتي يتماسك رغم السقوط المهين لانتر أمام ميلان .. صفحة الهلال
• ندوي يتصدر قائمة أفضل 5 أفارقة في المرحلة 23 من الدوري الفرنسي
• الغرافة القطري يعلن تعاقده مع السلوفاكي فايس ل 4 مواسم ونصف
• الأهلي يرفض هدية الشارقة في الدوري الإماراتي
• نقل مباراة الشباب وبني ياس في كأس رئيس الإمارات إلى مدينة العين

=====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مـفــكـــــــرة الـــيــــــــوم :


â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الاسبوع 24 :

• آرسنال (-- : --) ساوثهامتون
الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

• سندرلاند (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي
الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

• ليستر سيتي (-- : --) ليفربول
الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 11

• وست هام يونايتد (-- : --) أستون فيلا
الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 8

• نوريتش سيتي (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير
الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 5

• مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) ستوك سيتي
الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 7

• وست بروميتش (-- : --) سوانزي سيتي
الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 9

• كريستال بالاس (-- : --) بورنموث
الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 13

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الإيطالي - الأسبوع 23 :

• ساسولو (-- : --) روما
الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 24 :

• موناكو (-- : --) باستيا
الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6

• مونبلييه (-- : --) مارسيليا
الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6

..................................................  .....

â—„ کأس هولندا - ربع النهائي :

• ألکمار (-- : --) هغŒردنبغŒرج
الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

"n=====

âœ” â—„ نـتـائـــــج مـبـاريـــات الامـــــس :

â—„ الدوري الاسباني - الاسبوع 22 :

• ديبورتيفو لاكورونا (2 : 2) رايو فاليكانو

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري البرتغالي - الأسبوع 20 :

• ماريتيمو (1 : 2) بيلينينسيش

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي الدرجة الثانية - الأسبوع 24 :

• باريس أف سي (0 : 0) كليرمون

..................................................  .....

â—„ مباريات دولية ودية - منتخبات :

• امريكا (3 : 2) ايسلندا

=====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن 
عليكم الله قولوا بسم الله ..

* بقراءتي لعدد من الصحف الرياضية وأعمدة عدد من الزملاء الأجلاء ومجموعة من مقالات وآراء الصفوة الأخيار في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي ، هالني الهجوم الذي شنه بعضهم على مدرب المريخ الجديد ايمايل لوك ، ووصفهم له بأنه إشاعة . وأن بصمته لم تظهر بعد على أداء الفريق .. ووو إلى آخره!!
* وهاجم آخرون عدد من لاعبي الفريق خاصة على جعفر ومصعب عمر رغم أنهما بالذات كانا من أفضل نجوم المريخ في مباراته أمس الأول أمام الرابطة كوستي ..
* يا عالم …. عليكم الله قولوا بسم الله..
* المريخ يا دوووووب لعب كورتين في الموسم الجديد أمام مريخ ورابطة كوستي..
* فاز في الأولى بهدفين وفي الثانية بمثلهما .. ولم تلج مرماه اي إصابة..
* فماذا تريدون أكثر من ذلك ??!!
* إذا كان على العرض المدروس والمستوى المذهل ، فإنهما لا يمكن أن يتأتيا للفريق ما بين ليلة وضحاها!!
* ولا قبل عشر أو خمس عشرة مباراة ، إنما بعد أن يتوصل المدرب إلى التشكيل الأمثل والبديل الأفضل والطريقة الأنسب للفريق حسب قدرات اللاعبين المتاحين له ..
* لو تذكروا فإن بداياتنا في الموسم الماضي كانت سيئة للحد البعيد..
* خسرنا في أرضنا وتعادلنا في أرضنا وفزنا بالتيلة في أرضنا.. ومع ذلك صبرنا وتحملنا بقناعة كاملة بأن الفريق الذي ينشد العلياء والمجد في البطولات الكبيرة ، لابد أن يدفع الثمن غالياً في بداياته..
* وكان من الطبيعي أن نحصد ثمار هذا الصبر والتحمل ، فريقاً قويا مرعباً نجح لأول مرة في تاريخه في الوصول إلى المربع الذهبي للبطولة الأفريقية الأولى. رغم تشاؤم البعض بسبب البدايات المتعثرة..
* الآن بدأ الفريق بداية قوية رغم غياب عدد من ركائزه ونجومه المؤثرين.. وظهرت الجدية والعزيمة والإصرار والقوة والانضباط في أداء جميع نجومه في المباراتين اللتين خاضهما ، وبإذن الله بعد مبارياته الأربع القادمة أمام مريخ وهلال الفاشر والأمير والخرطوم يكتمل الانسجام نوعا ما بين نجومه ، ويقدم الأداء الذي يرضينا ويفرحنا..
* ولكن قبل ذلك لابد أن نتوقع ظهور بعض السلبيات في الأداء، ونتقبل اي نتيجة للفريق إن كانت تعادلا أو خسارة أو فوز..
* هزيمة الموسم الماضي أمام مريخ الفاشر في الأسبوع الثاني والتعادل أمام الأهلي في الأسبوع الثالث كان لهما الأثر الإيجابي الكبير في عروضنا القوية ونتائجنا الباهرة في البطولة الأفريقية .. فيا ريت يا ريت نتفاءل خيرا بالسلبيات التي ظهرت في مباراتي مريخ ورابطة كوستي ، ونستبشر بأن يكون لها الأثر الإيجابي الكبير في مبارياتنا الأفريقية المقبلة..
* ختاماً اخوتي الصفوة … شجعوا اللاعبين لا تحبطوهم..
* زودوهم بالثقة الكافية واسلخوا عنكم هذه النظرة الساخطة على بعض اللاعبين..
* واعلموا علم اليقين أنكم لو فعلتم ذلك لن تندموا.. وستحصدون بإذن الله ثمار ذلك في البطولتين المحلية والأفريقية ..

صحيفة المريخ على الأبواب

* انعقد صباح أمس بمكتب رئيس نادي المريخ الباشمهندس اسامه اونسي ، أول اجتماع لصحيفة المريخ ، وتم الاتفاق على أن تكون صحيفة مميزة مختلفة شكلاً ومضموناً عن جميع الصحف ..
* في البداية أكد اونسي على أن تأنيهم في إصدار الصحيفة كان مقصوداً حتى تتهيأ لها البنية التحتية الجيدة ، والكادر المؤهل المتميز.. وتصبح جاهزة تماماً لتقديم الأداء الذي يصب في مصلحة المريخ ويكون بمثابة مرآته الصادقة..
* وأكد كذلك على أنهم سيكونون حريصين جدا على أن تكون الصحيفة منبراً لكل الأصوات الصادقة التي تستهدف مصلحة الكيان ، بعيداً عن الإسفاف والمهاترات والمصالح الشخصية.. ولا تكون بوقاً للجنة خير شر .. إنما ستكون هنالك مساحات للرأي والرأي الآخر ..
* وتم التأمين على أن يكون اونسي رئيسا لمجلس إدارة الصحيفة وإلى جانبه الكابتن الطاهر هواري في منصب المدير العام ، مع ثلاثة أعضاء آخرين لمجلس إدارة الصحيفة يتم اختيارهم بالتشاور مع لجنة التسيير في اجتماعها القادم..
* ووجه الاجتماع
رئيس التحرير الأستاذ أحمد محمد الحسن وشخصي الضعيف نائب رئيس التحرير، لنبدأ فوراً في تشكيل هيئة التحرير واختيار المحررين والفنيين.. وتحديد الموعد المناسب للصدور بالتنسيق مع المدير العام الذي سيتولى بدوره تكملة الإجراءات الخاصة بالمجلس القومي للصحافة وتجهيز المقر وتوفير المعدات والأجهزة المطلوبة..
* في الختام أمن الاجتماع على ضرورة الصدور قبل نهاية الشهر الجاري ..
* دعواتكم معنا اخوتي الصفوة .. فما النجاح والتوفيق والفلاح إلا من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى..

التحية لصفوة بلادي

* مواصلة لتسليط الأضواء على مجموعات وقروبات المريخ في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي وعلى ما تقدمه للزعيم في الخفاء والعلن دون منّ أو أذى، نفسح المجال إليوم للأخ عبد الحميد ليحدثنا عن مجموعة (صفوة بلادي) بالواتساب..
* السلام عليكم أخي إسماعيل … صفوة بلادي واحد من أقدم وانشط القروبات في الواتس.. وقد كانت أول خطوة له تكريم قدامي اللاعبين ممثلين في النجمين عاطف القوز وعيسي صباح الخير..
وتكريم الاعلاميين المريخاب في شخص الاستاذين بابكر سلك وناصر بابكر..
* وعلى صعيد الفريق رصد القروب في الموسم الماضي حافزاً لأي لاعب يحرز في البطولة الأفريقية هدفاً خارج الارض، شريطة أن يكون هذا الهدف مؤثراً..
* وكانت البداية تحفيز بكري المدينة بمناسبة احرازه لهدف العبور في لواندا، ثم ضفر بمناسبة احرازه لهدف المريخ في شباك الترجي في تونس، وتكريم علاء الدين يوسف معه بمناسبة تألقة في نفس اللقاء..
* وبعد ذلك رأت مجموعة قروبات صفوة بلادي أن تمد أياديها إلى النادي، وبدأت بدعمه بعدد 100 كرسي فاخر ..
* بعدها سجّل وفد من المجموعة زيارة إلى النادي ووقف على احتياجاته الأهم ، وبناء على توصيته قامت المجموعة بصيانة شبكة المياة وتغييرها وصيانة الحمامات الأرضية والوضاية..
* وقدّمت المجموعة أيضاً مكنة لحام خاصة بالاستاد تم تسليمها لمدير الإستاد كمال دحية. وتخطط الآن لأعمال نقاشة بالنادي واستجلاب عامل نظافة خاص بالنادي تتولى دفع حافزه الشهري..
* أما المفاجأة التي تخطط لها المجموعة، فستكون حديث الشارع الرياضي والمريخي بصفة عامة.. وسيتم الإعلان عنها في حينها بإذن الله… مع شكري وتقديري .. عبدالحميد عبدالقادر السيد.. (ودالسيد)
* وكفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تغادر الى الفاشر غدا الاربعاء 

تقرر ان تغادر بعثة المريخ الخرطوم الى الفاشر يوم غد الاربعاء و ذلك لاداء مباراته ضد هلال الفاشر يوم الخميس في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و يجدر ذكره ان المريخ سيؤدي مباراته الثانية ضد المريخ يوم الاحد و ذلك في الاسبوع الرابع من بطولة الدوري الممتاز و يتوقع ان يعود المريخ الى الخرطوم يوم الاثنين المقبل و ذلك للاستعداد لمباراته ضد الاهلي مدني في بطولة الدوري الممتاز بجانب خوض مباراتيه ضد الاهلي الخرطوم و الامير المرحلتين من الاسبوعين الرابع و الخامس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدارات
عوض عباس
تكريم همد .. وتعين المهندس

إن لمبدأ تكريم الأوفياء من أبناء الوطن، وخصوصاً في المناسبات التي تقتضي تكريمهم ، مدلولاتها التي لا تعد. ففي تكريم هؤلاء اعتراف ، من قبل الكيان الذي ينتمون إليه بأنهم كانوا من فئة بناة نهضته ولذلك استحقوا التكريم.

ومن مدلولات هذه الظاهرة الحضارية، أن المجتمع لا يبخل على أبنائه المكرمين بكلمة شكر وامتنان، وإن كان عطاء الإداري أو اللاعب أو المدرب ، لوطنه لا يجوز أن ينظر إليه على أنه عطاء بانتظار المكافأة ، بل هو يندرج تحت عنوان الواجب.‏

هذا باختصار ما قامت به وعبرت عنه فئة من ابناء المريخ الأبرار من ابناء رابطة المريخ بالعاصمة السعودية الرياض وبقيادة ربان الرابطة والدينمو المحرك .والعاشق الولهان الدكتور مأمون عبدالرحمن في داره العامر بإسكان المعذر بالرياض ، لابن المريخ والاداري الفذ المهندس عبد القادر همد عضو مجلس المريخ ورئيس قطاع المشآت والاستثمار بالنادي والرجل الذي ظل لحقبة كاملة وتزيد يحمل هم المريخ الكيان ادارياً ومصادماً ومهندسا لنهضة النادي الذي اضحي النادي الأول عمراناً وانجازات وبطولات ومن الاندية الأفريقية والعربية القلائل الذي يمتلك منشآت استثنائية شهد لها رئيس الفيفا السابق جوزيف بلاتر ورئيس الاتحاد الافريقي ورئيس الفيفا بالإنابة السيد عيسي حياتو والملعب الدرة الذي استضاف الفاصلة التاريخية بين مصر والجزائر .

عندما يكرم المريخ ابناءه فأن ذلك جزء من العرفان الذي جبل عليه نادي الصفوة تجاه ابناءه كل من سطر صفحه من تاريخه المجيد .

همد الذي شهد عهده انجازات المنشآت في الاستاد التحفة والملعب الرديف الذي لا يقل اناقة عن الملعب الرئيسي وملاعب الطائرة والسلة وملعب الخماسيات والتي جلها وكلها كان المهندس همد هو احد ارقامها وتروسها الكبيرة بجانب حادي ركب الزعيم والرئيس التاريخي جمال الوالي الذي اعطى المريخ بلا حدود واضحي من الاسماء التاريخية الكبيرة ليس في الرياضة السودانية بل العربية والقارية .

وفي مجال الكرة تسابق المريخ دون غيره في تحقيق الانجازات فنال الممتاز وكاس السودان وكاس سيكافا وعلى المستوي القاري وصل الزعيم إلى نهائي الكونفدرالية كما نال المركز الثالث في دوري ابطال افريقيا العام المنصرم.

كان رائعاً من ابناء المريخ في الرياض وهم يحسون الشكر لاحد كوادر النادي ويتبادلون معه المشورة والرأي لما يخدم مسيرة النادي الظافرة في قادم المواعيد والمريخ ينتقل إلى حقبة جديدة ومع كوادره مريخية جديدة في مجلس التسيير ليؤكد الجميع أن الولاء للنادي هو الباقي وان ابناء المريخ في الداخل وفي المهاجر هم خلف الكيان سنداً وعضداً لكل من يتسلم رايه النادي العملاق فإخوان ونسي هم امتدادا لتاريخ المريخ الذي لم يتوقف ولم ينتكس ولم ينزوي منذ التأييس وإلى الأن.

مدار

مجلس المريخ سبب التوتر في ما حدث من ردة فعل مع محمد موسي برفضة منصب العمل بدائرة الكرة فالمجلس كان أولي أن يستشير رئيس القطاع الرياض الكابتن عادل ابو جريشة ولكن أن يعلن المجلس تعين المهندس دون استشارة رئيس القطاع فهذه تجاهل للكابتن ابو جريشة .

مجلس التسيير يجهل بعض اسس الادارة الكروية وكان أولي الرجوع لا بناء النادي في المسائل التي تتطلب المشورة فأبو جريشة لا يمكن أن يرفض الكابتن محمد موسي الذي يعتبر احد ابناء واحد الذين مهدو له طريق الاحتراف في الوداد البيضاوي المغربي ولكنه رفض تجاوزه كمختص عن دائرة الكرة والقطاع الرياضي

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا الاخوة الافاضل على اخبار اليوم 




الوك وشيبوب وتقصير مجلسنا فى القضيتين رغم الاجتهاد من الصحافة المريخية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* خبير قانوني: اصدار بطاقة مؤقتة لشيبوب لايعني انتهاء قضية اللاعب
 
 
أكد  الدكتور مدثر خيري الخبير القانوني أن إصدار بطاقة مؤقتة للاعب شرف شيبوب  حتى يوقّع لشبيبة القيروان التونسي لا يعني أن القصة قد انتهت مبيناً أن  المريخ يعلم كل التفاصيل ومُلماً بكل ما يدور وممسكاً بالملف ويعرف أين  ومتى وكيف يتحرك ليحقق أهدافه واستعادة حقوقه من قضية لاعبه شيبوب، وأفاد  مدثر خيري أن المريخ لا يهمه إبطال تسجيل اللاعب لشبيبة القيروان بقدر ما  يهمه حفظ حقوق النادي مبيناً أن اللاعب تم طلب بطاقته عبر TMS والتي تم  إصدارها خلال 15 يوماً من رفض الاتحاد السوداني لطلب نظيره التونسي وعدم  إرساله للبطاقة الخاصة باللاعب الأمر الذي أدى لأن تكمل الفيفا إجراءات  اللاعب كمحترف، وأوضح مدثر خيري أن اللاعب الهاوي تُصدر إجراءات بطاقته  خلال شهر وليس 15 يوماً مبيناً أن الإجراءات كان يفترض أن تتم خارج السيستم  وفي مهلة 30 يوماً وفق الملحق 3 أ، أما طلب البطاقة عبر TMS فهي إجراءات  خاصة بالملحق (3) والخاص باللاعب المحترف، وقال مدثر خيري إن إصدار البطاقة  المؤقتة من قبل الفيفا يؤكد أن الاتحاد السوداني أخطأ في التعامل مع قضية  اللاعب ألوك وقراره بعدم اعتماد تسجيله للمريخ مبيناً أن إصدار بطاقة مؤقتة  لشيبوب يؤكد أن المريخ لم يتقدم بشكوى خلاف الذي ظل يردده أحد أعضاء لجنة  شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة لافتاً الى  أن المريخ عاقب اللاعب قبل طلب  بطاقته الدولية وخاطب الاتحاد العام باعتماد العقوبة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* برهان تية: نعلم صعوبة المهمة أمام الهلال ولكننا على ظهور مميز غداً
 
 
أقرّ  الكابتن برهان تية المدير الفني لمريخ نيالا بصعوبة المواجهة التي تنتظر  فريقه أمام الهلال غداً في الجولة الثالثة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز مبيناً  أنهم يعلمون صعوبة المهمة لأنها تأتي أمام الهلال على أرضه ووسط أنصاره  ولكنهم في نفس الوقت ينشدون ظهوراً مميزاً في المباراة والعمل بجدية من أجل  الخروج بنتيجة ايجابية من المواجهة، وذكر برهان تية أن فريقه استفاد من  فترة جلوسه في الراحة في الجولة الثانية وانتظم في معسكر مغلق بالخرطوم أدى  خلاله مباراتين وديتين أمام شباب ناصر وأمبدة حرص من خلالهما على إشراك  جميع اللاعبين والوقوف على مستواهم حتى يكونوا في قمة الجاهزية اذا رغب في  الاستعانة بهم في مباريات الفريق المقبلة في المسابقة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يؤدي مرانه الرئىسي مساء اليوم ويغادر للفاشر غداً



يؤدي المريخ في السابعة من مساء اليوم على ملعبه بأمدرمان مرانه الرئيسي استعداداً لمواجهة هلال الفاشر يوم بعد غدٍ الخميس وسيشارك في المران كل اللاعبين ماعدا رمضان عجب والمعز محجوب المصابين وسيحرص البلجيكي ايمال المدير الفني على الوقوف على مدى جاهزية اللاعبين الفنية والبدنية وتصحيح الأخطاء التي صاحبت الأداء في مباراة أمس الاول أمام الرابطة كوستي والعمل على تصحيحها حتى لا تتكرر في مباراتي الفاشر بالفاشر أمام الخيالة والسلاطين خاصة وأن الأحمر سيخوض هاتين المباراتين بدافع الفوز والحصول على النقاط الست حتى يحافظ على صدارته الحالية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وينتظر أن يختتم الفريق تحضيراته عصر غدٍ الأربعاء على ملعب الفاشر القديم بمران خفيف يضع من خلاله ايمال لمساته النهائية ويعتمد القائمة التي ستخوض المواجهة. على صعيد متصل تقرر أن تغادر بعثة المريخ إلى الفاشر في التاسعة من صباح غدٍ الأربعاء ببعثة قوامها 36 فرداً من بينهم 25 لاعباً من ضمنهم نجم الفريق ألوك أكيج وأعضاء الجهازين الإداري والفني فيما يتخلف الثنائي المصاب المعز محجوب ورمضان عجب إلى جانب راجي عبد العاطي الذي يغيب لظروف زواج شقيقه حيث تقرر أن يغيب اللاعب عن مباراتي الفريق أمام هلال ومريخ الفاشر المقبلتين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مجلس المريخ يسلّم ايمال متبقي مقدم العقد والرئيس يجتمع بالأجانب
 
 
سلّم  أمين خزينة المريخ أمس البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني لفريق الكرة متبقي  مقدم العقد البالغ قدره 20 ألف دولار كما سلّم بقية أعضاء الجهاز الفني  مرتب شهر يناير. من جهة أخرى عقد المهندس أسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ  اجتماعاً مطولاً مع أجانب الفرقة الحمراء بفندق ايوا مقر بعثة الفريق وعدهم  من خلاله بتسليمهم مقدمات عقودهم والمرتبات في الخامس من الشهر الجاري  وأعرب ونسي عن سعادته بالمستوى المميز الذي قدمه الأجانب في أول مباراتين  للفريق في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز أمام مريخ والرابطة كوستي، وشرح الأجانب  المشاكل التي يواجهونها حالياً وطالبوا بتسليمهم الشقق الخاصة بهم بعد أن  تسلموا سياراتهم وطالبوا كذلك بمقدمات تعاقدهم مع الأحمر، وبعد التشاور مع  رئيس النادي أكد ونسي للاعبين تسليمهم مستحقاتهم في الخامس من الشهر الجاري  مطالباً اياهم ببذل أفضل ماعندهم حتى يساعدوا الفريق على تحقيق النتائج  المرجوة في المرحلة المقبلة على الصعيدين المحلي والأفريقي وأوضح ونسي  للأجانب أنهم لن يقصّروا معهم وسيقومون بحل كل مشاكلهم المالية حتى يكونوا  في قمة الجاهزية للظهور بمستوى مميز مع الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاردينال: أعددنا أسلحتنا الفتاكة لمحاربة من سرق مجهودنا

أعرب الدكتور اشرف سيد احمد الكاردينال رئيس الهلال عن بالغ سعادته بالحراك الشعبي والجماهيري الذي شهدته القلعة الزرقاء في الأيام الماضية، وأشاد الكاردينال بالمبادرة التي أطلقتها (الأسياد) والتي تتمثل في مقاطعة مباريات الهلال بالدوري الممتاز رداً على استهداف الاتحاد العام لنادي الهلال وقال الكاردينال: كرئيس لنادي الهلال أعتبر أن الاتحاد العام ظل يستفز الهلال كثيراً خاصة بعد أن نقض العهود التي قطعها مع النادي والتي باركتها رئاسة الجمهورية إبان الازمة الماضية وواصل استفزازاته بتتويج المريخ بلقب الدوري الذي لا يستحقه، ونحن من جانبنا في مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال العظيم واضعين في الاعتبار عدم تنفيذ المقاطعة في الوقت الراهن لأننا وضعنا كل الاحتياطات وأعددنا كافة الاسلحة الفتاكة للوقت المناسب، ونعمل باستراتيجية معينة للحفاظ على مكتسبات الهلال العظيم وسنقوم بتطبقيها بترتيب معين، لذا أطالب جمهور الهلال الوفي بعدم الاستعجال وان يحتشد ويقف بقوة كما عهدناه خلف اللاعبين ومؤازرتهم انطلاقاً من المباراة القادمة حتى يتمكنوا من تحقيق الطموحات التي يتطلع لها الفريق في موسم (2016).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحب مدرب الهلال الفاشر محمد الفاتح باللعب يوم الخميس المقبل ضد المريخ  وقال انه يفضل اللعب في الاسابيع الاولي ضد اندية القمة مؤكدا على انه قدر  التحدي و ان فريقه سيصل لدرجة عالية من الجاهزية بعد خوضه مباريات الاسابيع  الاولي خاصة بعد عودة اللاعبين سيدي بيه و احمد عادل و الذين سيضيفان قوة  للهلال و انه يسعي للمكسب ضد المريخ حتى يحافظ على حظوظه في إحراز مركز  مرموق في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و يجدر ذكره ان مدرب المريخ كان قد أصر على  لعب المباراتين حتى يتفرغ للبطولة الافريقية مشيرا الى ان  اللعب ضد الولايات في التوقيت الراهن يعد اضافة للمريخ حتى يجهز الفريق  للبطولة الافريقية و فيما يتعلق باعداد هلال الفاشر قال الفاتح طلب مدرب  المريخ خدمنا كثيرا و كنا نود ان نلعب ايضا ضد الهلال لان اللعب في الوقت  الراهن يفيدنا وربما تكون ايضا في قمة الجاهزية و قد لا تحقق المكسب و  لكننا على قدر الثقة التي منحتنا لها الجماهير و سنحقق لافوز بإذن الله على  المريخ في المباراة التي تجمعنا به الخميس على ملعب النقعة و اكد ان فريقه  لن يفقد نقاط مباراتيه المقبلتين و سيعمل على الفوز من اجل اسعاد أنصاره  خاصة انه سيلعب على ارضه ووسط جماهيره و هي مناسبة طيبة لتقديم ارفع  المستويات و إسعاد الانصار .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* في تطورات مثيرة للاحداث: الهلال يمنع قناة النيلين من بث مباراة مريخ نيالا

علمت (كورة سودانية) انه وفي تطورات مثيرة للاحداث قرر نادي الهلال منع قناة النيلين من بث مباراة الفريق المقامة عصر غدٍ بملعبه بام درمان امام مريخ نيالا في الاسبوع الثالث لدوري سوداني الممتاز بسبب عدم التزام القناة المالي تجاه النادي والعديد من اندية الدوري الممتاز .. حيث علمت المصادر ايضا ان الهلال لن يسمح للقناة بنقل مبارياته إلا بعد معرفة مصير امواله التي بطرف القناة كما انه لن يسمح بدخولها استاد الهلال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اربعة اندية احتكرت جائزة سودانى وازيكال الاميز
صراع مثير تشهده جولات سودانى



شهدت جائزة سودانى تنافس مثير بين نجوم الاندية والتى بدات مبكرا سباق حصد النقاط ونجحت اربعة اندية فى احتكار الجائزة خلال الجولتين الاوائل فى مشوار النسخة ال21 من دورى سودانى حيث احتفظ ثنائى المريخ الاجنيى مامادو تراورى واوغستين اوكرا للفريق بالجائزة فى المبارتين امام اندية كوستى فيما حصد كل من الوطنيين مجاهد فاروق وعمارى جوائر مبارتى النمور فى كادقلى والابيض وكان تسجيل هدفين الظاهرة الابرز فى الفوز بنجومية المباراة وحقق زلك كل من تراورى واوكرا من المريخ وامواكو من الخرطوم الوطنى والغانى ايزكال مهاجم الامل والذى توج نفسه هدافا للدورى باحرازه لاربعه اهداف فى الاسبوعين فكان الاكثر تميزا بتحقيقه للجائزة فى مبارتين متتاليتن امام الامير والنسور
وكان كل من خليفة (اهلى الخرطوم ) وعبد الله (اهلى مدنى ) وصالح الامين (هلال الفاشر ) وعماد عبد الله(مريخ الفاشر ) ومحمد صالح (نيل شتدى ) وعبد الله الزبير (الرابطة كوستى )ومهند الطاهر (هلال الابيض ) قد فاز بالجائزة فى مباراة واحدة خلال الاسبوعين وسجل مهاجم النيل شندى محمد صالح اول جائزة نجومية مباراة للنيل فى دورى سودانى الممتاز كما كانت جائزة عبد الله الزبير حارس الرابطة هى اول جائزة لحارس مرمى حتى الان


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشارع الرياضي
موسى مصطفى 
الرابطة قدت خدمة كبيرة للمريخ

حقق المريخ المهم و هو يظفر بنقاط مباراته المحلية ضد الرابطة كوستي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و كانت بالفعل خصما عنيدا و شرسا عرض المريخ لتجربة حقيقية وكشفت الكثير بالنسبة له .
المريخ استفاد من المباراة خاصة ان اللاعب محمد موسى مثل بعبعا للمريخ و كان قد مارس ضغطا رهيبات على مدافعين المريخ و تحديد على جعفر و كان من الطبيعي ان يكون هناك عنف قانوني في المباراة بصفة عامة .
الرابطة رغم انها قبلت الهزيمة و لكنها لعبت بدفاع المنطقة و كانت خصما حقيقيا للمريخ ووصل الى مرماه اكثر من مرة و عرضه لاختبار حقيقي وكان خصما شرسا .
اصبح اداء المريخ مرتفعا من مباراة لاخري بعد ان دخل بعض اللاعبين فورمة المباريات خاصة اللاعب تراوري صاحب الثنائية التي قادت المريخ للتربع على صدارة الدوري الممتاز في اسبوعه الثاني بعد ان لعب تراوري دورا مهما في تحقيق الفوز في المباراة الاولي ضد مريخ كوستي.
مدرب المريخ كشف عن احتياجه لتجارب قوية حتى يصل الى الفورمة المطلوبة و اكد ان المريخ يحتاج الى الكثير من اجل الوصول الى قمة الجاهزية قبل المباريات الافريقية .
لوك ايميال قال انه سعيد بالانتصار و الصدارة و هذا امر طبيعي و لكن عليه ان يعالج المشاكل الدفاعية و الهجومية و اهدار الفرص السهلة حتى يعود المريخ قويا كما كان في السابق .
نجم الرابطة محمد موسى كان بلدوزر حقيقي و هو ينتقل في ارجاء الملعب وحبس انفاس لاعبي المريخ و كان لدينا احساس انه سيحرز هدفا في اي وقت من المباراة لكن الحظ عانده .
محمد موسى مهاجم مرعب وهو فعلا يستحق ان يهتم به اي خصم و يطالب بفرض الرقابة عليه و لولا تألق على جعفر و امير كمال لوصل اللاعب لشباك المريخ .
متفرقات
حكاية الورق المروس التي يتعامل بها قطاع المراحل السنية يجب ان يتعامل معها المجلس بحسم حتى لا يحدث اختلال في ميزان العمل الاداري!!
تردد ان حاتم بات مرشحا بقوة لرئاسة جهاز المراحل السنية و هو رجل مؤهل لخدمة المريخ لانه سبق له اللعب في الناشئين قبل الانتقال الى الفريق الاول .
حاتم مؤهل لرئاسة القطاع الشاب و نتمني يسارع المجلس بتعيينه مع معاونيه !!
اين ابوشعيرة و ابوالجاز يا ونسي ولماذا تقدموا باستقالاتهم و هل ان العمل في قطاع المراحل السنية بالمريخ اصبح طاردا!!؟
من تسببوا في ضياع شيبوب على المريخ عليهم تحمل المسئولية و لابد من حسمهم حتى لا يتسبب اي اداري في المريخ في ضياع مثل تلك المواهب .
على مجلس المريخ العمل بقوة من اجل حسم كافة الملفات !!
اخيرا
ماذا حدث في ملف الديون الشخصية لبعض الافراد الذين يدعون حب المريخ !!
الوزارة طالبت برفع ملف المديونيات و على مجلس المريخ تسجيل كافة الافراد حتى يتم سدادها و بعدها لن يقولون انهم يعشقون المريخ لان من يطالب بديونه على المريخ لا مكان له في نادي المريخ على الاطلاق 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السوبر السوداني في جلسة ابو جبل ورئيس الاتحاد السعودي اليوم

اكد الدكتور حسن ابو جبل الامين العام للاتحاد السوداني قيام السوبر السوداني بين المريخ والهلال المحتمل في جدة ولكن تبقى المشكلة في تحديد تاريخ انعقاده.
وقال ابو جبل انه سيعقد اجتماعا مشتركا اليوم الثلاثاء مع رئيس الاتحاد السعودي من اجل تحديد موعد قاطع.
وقال انهم من جانبهم يفضلون يوم 26فبراير الحالي لقيام المباراة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التسيير تعد الاجانب بتسليم مستحقاتهم بالجمعة 

اجتمع الباشمهندس اسامة ونسي رئيس النادي بلاعبي فريقه (جمال سالم ، تراوري ، اوكرا ، كوفي ، كريم الحسن و سلمون جايسون) مساء امس بمقر المعسكر (فندق ايواء بشارع النيل) مؤكداً لهم ان المجلس سيسلمهم متبقى مقدمات عقوداتهم بالاضافة الى مرتب الشهر فى الخامس من فبراير الحالي باذن الله ، و اشاد الباشمهندس بالتزام النجوم فى تدريباتهم و الصورة الجيده التى ظهر بها الرباعي خلال اول جولتين من الدوري بينما أكد لكوفي و كريم ثقتهم الكبيره فيهم و انهما قادران على اقتحام التشكيله فى اقرب وقت ممكن.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابوجريشة: راض عن اداء الفريق وساغادر معه الى الفاشر 




عبر الكابتن عادل ابو جريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي فى تصريحات خاصة لصحيفة الزاوية الصادرة صباح اليوم عن رضاه التام على مستوى الفريق فى الجولتين الاولى والثانية مؤكدا انه شاهد المباراتان و ان لاعبيه حققوا المهم باقل مجهود و اضاف : الجهاز الفني للفريق ما زال فى مرحلة التعرف على اللاعبين وانه بمرور الوقت سيصل الفريق للفورمه المطلوبه والغايات المنشوده.
و اكد ابوجريشة ان تواجده بالامارات كان لظروف عمليه خاصة و انه سيعود للخرطوم اليوم و مغادرته مع البعثة للفاشر غدا باذن الله .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالصور ::  إجتماع اللجنة العليا لمشروع 2870 بمدراء وموظفي البنوك  المريخاب عصر أمس الإثنين ببنك فيصل والذي شهد حضور كبير وذلك من أجل  التفاكر حول انجاح مشروع الدعم الجماهيري 2870 وتتواصل اليوم الثلاثاء  لقاءات اللجنة وتجتمع بمشرفي القروبات المريخية عقب صلاة المغرب بدار نادي  المريخ بأمدرمان









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
 بابكر مهدي الشريف 
 تراوري من جديد خبر سعيد

 × سعدنا جدا بعودة مهاجم المريخ الشاب محمد تراوري من جديد لقيادة هجوم الأحمر الوهاج .
 × تراوري لاعب مكتمل ولايوجد مثله في الإمكانات المهارية ، وهو لاعب مزعج لكل الدفاعات التي يقابلها .
 × صحيح أن هذا اللاعب وجد رفضا من بعض الجماهير التي نظرت للاعب كونه متمرد وبس .
 × تراوري عمله هو كرة القدم فلا يمكن أن يتمرد حتى يضيع مستقبله وماله  وعمره ، إلا إذا وجد ظروفا أجبرته ودفعته إلى إلى الابتعاد دفعا .
 × وقد لا يعرف الجمهور أن غارزيتو هو الذي كره اللاعب في الاستمرارية وتقديم خدماته للفريق والنادي ، الذي دفع فيه الاف الدولارات .
 × غارزيتو كان قد بعث للاعب مبلغ 25 ألف دولار عندما تعاقد معه الهلال،  فأرسلها له حتى يتمكن من الحضور والتعاقد مع الهلال ، وكان ظن اللاعب أن  يسلم هذا المبلغ للفرنسي نادي الهلال .
 × ولكن الفرنسي ظل يطارد بها اللاعب حتى وصلت العداوة طرده وترصده والتحدث عن بسلبية .
 × وحتى بعدما تدخل رئيس المريخ جمال الوالي وأقنع غارزيتو بعدم التعرض  للاعب ، ولكن  الفرنسي العنيد ضرب بكل شيئ عرض الحائط الأسود وواصل عداءه  القبيح حتى طفش اللاعب الفلتة ، وحرم النادي من جهوده المتعددة .
 ×  والان المريخ محتاج جدا لجهود هذا اللاعب من ناحية فنية لعدة أسباب أهمها،  أن المريخ لا يتملك لاعبا ذو مهارة عالية وخبرة كافية مثل تراوري أبدا أبدا  .
 × كما أن المهاجم الأول في الفرقة الحمراء وأعني بكري ، لا أتوقع له  أن يقدم ما قدمه في الموسم السابق وهذا لعوامل نفسية وبدنية كثيرة.
 ×  بكري المدينة لا يمتلك قوة كافية في عضلات الأرجل ولهذا يكون عرضة للاصابات  والتعب والأرق كما شاهده الجميع في ختام الموسم المنصرم .
 × وهو بهذا  لا يتحمل ضغط المباريات ، ويحتاج جدا للاعب يساعده ويداوره ويملأ وظيفته  ولا يقل عنه في حال هبوط مستواه أو ايقافه لاي سبب من بطاقات ملونة أو  اصابات حماه الله ووقاه  .
 × وهناك اللاعب عنكبة فهو جيد وقوي ، وطموح وهو الذي يمكن أن يناوب بكري في المباريات لتشابههما في الاسلوب .
 × الرأي عندي أن عودة تراوري تعتبر ضربة معلم وجهد مقدر من لجنة التسيير ،  وعودة هذا اللاعب غطت تماما على فقد أيمن سعيد وديديه فلن يكون المريخ  بإذن الله أقل مستوى من الموسم السابق .
 × فإذا أظهر كريم الحسن ما يؤهله لسد وظيفة قلب الدفاع فإن تقدم اللاعب علاء الدين سيكون سدا لثغرة أيمن سعيد بكل تأكيد .
  × نناشد جماهير المريخ أن تفتح صفحة جديدة مع تراوري حتى يكون عونا للمدرب المتفاءل جدا ألوك .
 × هذا ما جاء في هذه الزاوية عندما قررت لجنة التسير عودة اللاعب المالي محمد ما مادو تراوري .
 × أعيده اليوم لأذكر البعض الذين كانوا يرفضون عودة الفتى من زاوية عاطفية فقط .
 × ما فعله تراوري في المباريتين التين لعبهما يؤكد ما ذهبنا إليه تماما ، بكل حذافيره وتفاصيله .
 × وعجبني جدا ما خطاه الحبيبين مزمل وأبوشيبة في خصوص هذا اللاعب العملاق .
 × وأقف جدا مع ما قاله أبو شيبة في أن تتعامل لجنة التسيير مع هذا اللاعب  بالشفافية والوضوخ ، والاجتهاد في تسليمه حقوقه أولا بأول وبس .
 الذهبية الأخيرة
 × وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نشكر الأخت فاطمة الصادق والكاردينال   في توزيع البطاطين للمحتاجين في أطراف العاصمة وربنا يجعله في ميزان  حسناتهم ، ولكن نطالبهم ببطانية كبيييرة نغطي بها نقاط الهلال من الضياع .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم رياضي 
معتز الفاضل 
الرحلة التي تحوم حولها الشكوك


â™¦بعد أن أصبح الهمس جهراً وتأكد تقديم الجولتين السابعه والثامنة لتلعبان قبل الثالثة والرابعة بالنسبة لمباريات الزعيم إنقسم كتاب المريخ وإعلامة وأصبح الكل يدافع عن نظرته سواءاً بالإستفادة أو التضرر من هذا القرار والبرمجــة الجديدة.

الحقيقة التي يعلمها الكل وبما فيهم الإتحاد أن كوكب المريخ يمر بضائقة مالية كبيرة بسبب تعيين وتمديد للجنة تسيير المريخ من قبل الوزير وإيقاف الدعم المتعمد من وزارة الشباب والرياضة والجهات الحكومية .

â™¦هللنا كثيراً للقرعة التي تم إجرائها وإعتمادها من جانب الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وتم توزيع جدولها على كل الأندية، عندما علمنا بأن الزعيم سيبدأ الدفاع عن لقبه بست مباريات متتالية بالقلعة الحمراء وهذا الفرح لم يكن ناتج من سهولة حصد النقاط الأولية ، فإننا نعلم خطورة المباريات في الولايات عندما تتقدم المنافسة ويرتفع إعدادها وتكتمل جاهزيتها عندما تودي عدد من المباريات في بداية الجولة الأولى ،ولكن هللنا إيماناً منا أن اللعب لمدة شهرين داخل الديار يعني تخفيف ضغط الأعباء المالية التي تمر بها لجنة التسيير حالياً !!!!!!!

فرحنا للقرعة حتى تتفرغ لجنة التسيير لتوفير مرتبات الجهاز الفني واللاعبين ومتطلبات الفريق!!!!

هللنا ليكتمل أعداد الفريق الذي لم يكن مقنعاً في معسكري أديس أبابا وقطر وظهر ذلك جلياً في مباراتي الرهيب +الذئاب !!!!!!!

الآن وبعد إتفاق الطرفين ( الإتحاد ولجنة التسيير المريخية ) والتأمين على البرمجة الجديدة بعد أن قابلها أعضاء لجنة التسيير بالرفض !!!!

علينا أن نتساءل ما هي الضمانات التي وجدتها لجنة التسيير ؟؟؟.

أذا كأنت الموافقة خوفاً من الإصطدام بالإتحاد !!!
هنا تكمن المشكلة في ترك الدفاع عن حقوق الكيان لمن لا يستحقها وسيظهر هذا الخوف بشكل وأضح إذا حدثت المشاكل المالية في رحلة الفاشر.

â™¦الحقيقة التي يجب أن يعلمها من أوكلت لهم حفظ حقوق المريخ أن الصفوة لن تقبل بمهزلة جديدة فقد تشبعت وضبطت نفسها بما فيه الكفاية وأولها مهزلة أديس التي بدأت بسفر اللاعبين علي دفعات ومقر البعثة الذي حلت به مروراً بالذهاب لقطر ونفس الهرجلة المكررة وصولاً للحجوزات لدولة الإمارات التي كانت في الخيال فقط !!!!!!

خاصة وأن السفر لسطان الفاشر يشمل إقامة طويلة لخوض مباراتين أمام (مريخ+هلال) وتحتاج ضخ أموالاً كثيرة وتوجد بها نفقات وفنادق ….
خاصة وأن التعثر في أي مباراة من هاتين المباراتين بسبب تقصير من الإدارة سيكون له أثر سالب في إستقرار الفريق .

وأذا كأنت الموافقة بعد حل المشاكل المالية !!!

فمرحباً بمواجهتي الفاشر وسنكون أول من يهلل لها إذا تأكدنا من حل الضائقة المالية وأن الزعيم لايتعرض لأي مشكلة من ناحيتها حتى لو خسرنا فنياً ، لأننا نؤمن بأن مباريات الولايات تعتبر أعداد حقيقي للفريق قبل الدخول في المعمعات الأفريقية وهي من نوعية المباريات التي تدخل اللاعبين في فورمة التنافس الحقيقي وتعتبر عين فاحصة لتبصير المدير الفني بعيوب الفرقة ، وبالرجوع للموسم السابق نجد أن مباريات الولايات كانت هي مفتاح النجاح لمريخ غارزيتو .

â™¦العذر الأقبح من الذنب هو ما ذكره الإتحاد في تعقيبه على تغير مباراتي المريخ بتصريحه أنه تم تغير تبديل البرمجة لمصلحة المريخ الأفريقية !!!!

عندما تمت البرمجة (الموجهة) أين كانت المصلحة مع العلم بأن المريخ بطل الدوري والكأس وهو الممثل الشرعي للسودان في بطولة الأبطال الأفريقية ولم يأتي صدفة أو يتم استثنائية للمشاركة !!!

هذه حقيقة يعلمها الكل فهل كان الإتحاد يجهلها
عندما تمت البرمجة للنسخة الجديدة التي يريد الإتحاد تعديلها!!!!

â—†هل كانت البرمجة خاطئة؟

ام
لم تأتي علي هواه؟

â—‡ الحقيقة التي لا تتجمل تقول :: مازال الإتحاد يعامل مع بقية الأندية ككومبارس وتكملة للعدد الفعلي فقط؟.
(وضح هذا جلياً بعد تصريح نادي الأمير البحراوي بأنهم لم يتلقوا أي خطاب يفيد بتأجيل لقائهم أمام المريخ ).

â™،أذا أراد الإتحاد مصلحة المريخ الأفريقية كأن عليه مراعاة مصلحة كل الأندية المشاركة بأسم السودان في مختلف البطولات الأفريقية وتقديم الأسابيع التي يصطدمون بها (مثلاً تقديم أسبوع المريخ والخرطوم _واسبوع الهلال والأهلي شندي أو المريخ والهلال وهكذا حتى تكون الفائدة عامة حسب تحليله.

â™¦جرة قلم أخيرا :_

â™،يبقى 2870 هو التحدي الحقيقي للصفوة

_______غداً نواصل أذا في العمر بقية_______

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*روليت سوداني للدوري الممتاز من ديربي سبورت للأسبوع الثاني



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
تحليل : ايهاب بارود
نظرة في كتاب المريخ ،،،


على الرغم من بداية الإعداد المتأخرة و المتعثرة نوعا” ما ظهر فريق المريخ بصورة مرضية و حقق الاهم بحصوله علي نقاط مباراتيه في افتتاح الدوري الممتاز،، شكل المريخ و الاداء لم يكن بالجيد إلا أن ما يحسب للمدرب الجديد و الجهاز الفني لفريق المريخ معرفته لكيفية التعامل مع وضع الفريق و جميع الظروف المحيطة به من بداية متأخرة و جهجهة في الاعداد و المباريات الودية كقصة السفر لدبي و الغائها و من ثم فقدان بعض اللاعبين المهمين بسبب الاصابة ،،

السؤال كيف نجح مدرب المريخ الجديد في التفوق علي كل هذه العوامل و حقق الانتصار في افتتاح مباريات المريخ الدورية؟؟

الإجابة و حسب وجهة نظري:-

الجميع يعلم بأن دفاع و وسط المريخ يعاني من ضعف واضح بسبب التوليف (أمير كمال) علي الرغم من أن امير لاعب جيد و ادي مباريات جيدة في هذه الخانة و ضعف الدور الدفاعي للظهير الايسر الاساسي مصعب عمر و لا نقل ضعف اللاعب نفسه بالإضافة لحالة فقدان الثقة في اللاعب على جعفر ،،، كل هذه العوامل ساعدت في اهتزاز الثقة في دفاع المريخ ،،، و إذا ما جاء الحديث عن وسط المريخ فالوسط فقد الكثير من قوته و تنظيمه بذهاب اللاعب المهم ايمن سعيد و ظهور جابسون سالمون المهزوز بالإضافة الي ابتعاد ابراهومة الصغير عن مستواه الذي ظهر عليه في البدايات و غياب راجي عن التشكيلة الاساسية ،،، إصابة رمضان اللاعب الجوكر و علاء الدين الذي تماثل للشفاء و رجوعه لخط الوسط مره اخري بعد موسم كامل في الدفاع،،

كل العوامل السابقة جعلتني اوصف دفاع ووسط المريخ بالضعف ليس تشكيكا” في إمكانيات اللاعبين بل لأن الظروف المحيطة بخطي الوسط و الدفاع لم تساعد لوصفهم بالقوة علي عكس الموسم السابق،، حراسة المرمي ممتاز بوجود جمال سالم ،،

مدرب المريخ فطن لكل ما جاء أعلاه لذلك قرر استخدام نظرية الهجوم خير وسيلة للدفاع فبادر باشراك 3 مهاجمين لهم بعض الصفات المشتركة و اختلاف في طريقة اللعب و الاداء ،،،

1. عنكبة: قوة و اصرار و عزيمة و سرعة برغم زيادة الوزن يعاب عليه ضياع الفرص من بين اقدامه.

2. تراوري: قوة بدنية بالإضافة الي المهارة و التخصص في احراز الاهداف ، يعاب عليه الكسل في بعض الاحيان إلا أنه يمكن وصفه بالمهاجم المتخصص.

3. اوكرا: يمثل الجانب المهارى و السرعة زائد القوة رقم قصر القامة.

هذه الخلطة الممتازة غطت علي جميع عيوب الفريق الأخرى بالإضافة الي قوة حراسة المرمي متمثلة في جمال سالم و مكنت المريخ من الفوز في الدوري المحلي ،، إلا أنها قد لا تفيد المريخ في البطولة الافريقية…

لكن بالمريخ بدائل ناجحة ستغير في الكثير من شكل الفريق متي ما دخل احد هذه العناصر في التشكيلة الاساسية فهناك رمضان عجب و راجي عبد العاطي بالإضافة الى المحترف ديديه ،، و مع مرور الزمن سيتغير شكل الفريق حتما”.

كل تلك المؤشرات تشير الى أن مدرب المريخ الجديد له مقدرة على قراءة حال الفريق و يحسن التصرف حسب حالة الفريق و ذلك بغض النظر عن ضعف الفرق التي قابلها المريخ فالتنفيذ و اختيار ما يناسب الفريق مؤشر جيد ..

من ناحية اخري اريد تسجيل اعجابي بظهير المريخ الايمن مازن شمس الفلاح فهو يؤدي بثبات حتي الان و مع كثرة اللعب و اكتساب الخبرة قد يؤمن الناحية اليمني الدفاعية للفريق القومي بامتياز و علي الجميع في المريخ ابتداء” من الجماهير مساعدته علي النجاح.

ابراهومة الصغير من الواضح أن زيادة الوزن اثرت عليه بالإضافة الي تحمله مسئولية صناعة اللعب أو دور لاعب الوسط المتقدم بمفرده و ذلك من حسب معطيات التشكيلة و الاسماء الموجودة في خط الوسط ،،،

رجوع الروح لفريق المريخ و الاصرار و العزيمة اضافة للسرعة و القوة أهم ما يميز مريخ 2016

*

----------


## رضا الدين على عثمان

*ديدى ليس فى كشف المريخ بل غادر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوضوح شديد 
عبدالله كمال 
صفقة شيبوب.. ورائحة الفساد بالاتحاد

* التوضيح الاول: تنص لائحة الانتقالات الدولية على انه في عملية انتقال اي لاعب (محترف) بين اتحادين وطنيين يتوجب على الاتحاد الجديد طلب شهادة النقل الدولية لذلك اللاعب عبر نظام الانتقالات الدولي (TMS)، وفي هذه الحالة يكون امام الاتحاد الاول ثلاث خيارات، اما ان يرسل بطاقة اللاعب مباشرة ان عقده السابق قد انتهى، او ان يرفض ارسال البطاقة لسريان عقد اللاعب مع ناد ينتمي للاتحاد الاول، او ان يتجاهل الاتحاد الاول الرد على طلب الاتحاد الجديد الذي تمنحه اللائحة الدولية فرصة الانتظار لـ15 يوماً ومن ثم اصدار بطاقة دولية (مؤقتة) للاعب (المحترف).
* التوضيح الثاني: تنص لائحة الانتقالات الدولية على ان عملية الانتقال لاي لاعب (هاوي) بين اتحادين وطنيين يتوجب على الاتحاد الجديد ان يطلب كرت اللاعب (خارج) نظام الانتقالات الدولي (TMS) عبر مكاتبات بين الاتحادين الوطنيين، وفي هذه الحالة يتوجب على الاتحاد الاول ان يرسل كرت اللاعب مباشرة، وفي حالة تجاهله الرد وارسال الكرت فان من حق الاتحاد الجديد ان ينتظر لشهر كامل قبل ان يصدر بطاقة دولية جديدة للاعب.
* مجموعة من التناقضات المثيرة للدهشة شهدها ملف تعاقد اللاعب شرف الدين شيبوب مع نادي شبيبة القيروان التونسي، فالجميع يعلم ان شرف الدين شيبوب لاعب (هاوي) بالنسبة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم باعتبار ان النادي لم يودع عقد احتراف لدى الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بحضور اللاعب، وبناءً على ذلك فلائحة الانتقالات الدولية تحيل عملية الانتقال هذه التوضيح الثاني، وتفرض على الاتحاد التونسي ان يخاطب نظيره السوداني خارج نظام الانتقالات الدولي (TMS).
* ولكن، الاتحاد التونسي فاجأ الجميع وخاطب نظيره السوداني عبر (TMS) وتعامل مع اللاعب شرف الدين شيبوب باعتبار انه كان (محترفاً) ضمن صفوف المريخ، وزاد الاتحاد التونسي تأكيده باعتباره شيبوب (محترفاً) بأن قصر فترة انتظاره ارسال البطاقة الدولية على 15 يوم فقط ثم بعد ذلك قام باستخراج بطاقة مؤقتة للاعب.
* ومن جانبه تجاهل الاتحاد السوداني الرد على الاتحاد التونسي، ولم يقم بتصحيح الوضعية الخاطئة التي اتبعها الاخير في اكمال اجراءات التعاقد مع شرف الدين شيبوب، حيث كان يتوجب ان يقوم اتحادنا بتوضيح حقيقة ان شيبوب لاعب (هاوي) ضمن صفوف المريخ وليس (محترفاً)، وان طلب كرت اللاعب يجب ان يتم خارج نظام الانتقالات الدولي (TMS).
* تبقى المصيبة والتي من الممكن (ان حدثت) ان تدخل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في ازمة حقيقية ان يكون هناك تواطؤ من جهة ما تعاملت مع اللاعب شرف الدين شيبوب باعتبار انه (محترف) مع المريخ، ووعدت مسؤولي شبيبة القيروان بالتهرب من الرد على طلب البطاقة الدولية الذي تم من الاتحاد السوداني من اجل ان تكتمل (الطبخة).
* قد يكون من قام بالتنظير لهذه الطبخة، حاول التحايل على العقد بين المريخ وشيبوب الذي ابرزته الزميلة (الصدى) من قبل، وطلب من الاتحاد السوداني تجاهل الرد ظاناً ان اهل المريخ اغبياء ولا يعلمون انه في حالة (اللاعب المحترف) يتوجب على الاتحاد السوداني ان يخاطب نادي المريخ بطلب شبيبة القيروان الذي تم عبر الاتحاد التونسي.
* ولكن، ان كان الامر كذلك، فان السحر سيرتد على الساحر، ولا استبعد ان يتم تصعيد الملف عبر الشكاوي التي سيتقدم بها نادي المريخ الى اقصى درجة ممكنة، قد تضم الاتحاد السوداني الى قائمة (الاتحادات الفاسدة) والتي ظللنا نسمع عنها كثيراً في الفترة الماضية.
* بعد ظهور عقد المريخ وشيبوب كان يتوجب على مسؤولي شبيبة القيروان التونسي ان ينظروا الى موطء القدم اكثر من مرة قبل ان يفكروا قدماً في اكمال المهمة، فالامور الان باتت اكثر من واضحة، ومن المؤكد ان المريخ سيكسب كثيراً من تصرف شبيبة القيروان ومن (يعاونه ويدفع له).
* وفي النهاية شرف الدين شيبوب لن يلعب لاي نادي داخل السودان غير المريخ حتى 2021.

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*المجلس فى قضيه الوك وشيبوب متفرج بس ما عمل اى تحرك الحاصل شنو يا مجلسنا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدوري السوداني يشهد استمرار الظاهرة الغانية وغياب الهداف المحلي

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

انتهت يومي السبت والأحد من هذا الأسبوع مباريات الأسبوع الثاني ببطولة "سوداني" للدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم بسلام وبدون أي مشكلات، ولكن المباريات الثمانية قدمت مشاهد جديرة بالإهتمام.

الفوز كان من نصيب الأهلي شندي على مضيفه هلال كادقلي 2-0، والخرطوم الوطني على مريخ كوستي 3-1، والنيل شندي على مضيفه هلال الفاشر 2-0، والأهلي الخرطوم على مريخ الفاشر والمريخ على الرابطة كوستي بنفس النتيجة، والامل على النسور 2-1.

نتائج الفوز حدثت في 6 مباريات وقد اختلفت نتائج الاسبوع الأول الذي شهد 9 مباريات، بينما أقيمت 8 لقاءات فقط في الثاني،  ما يعني معدلا أفضل للفوز بكثير في الأسبوع الثاني، كما كان معدل الأهداف فيه أكبر حيث شهدت الجولة الثانية 13 هدفاً.

التعادل حدث في مباراتين هما هلال الأبيض مع ضيفه الهلال سلبيا، وبذات النتيجة الأمير البحراوي مع مضيفه الأهلي عطبرة.

في كل المباريات باستثناء مباراة الخرطوم الوطني مع مريخ كوستي، والمريخ مع الرابطة، والأمل مع النسور لعبت الأرض ضد أصحابها، وسجلت فرق مريخ وهلال الفاشر وهلال كادقلي الخسارة بملاعبها، بينما كان سجل التعادل المحبط من نصيب هلال الابيض والأهلي عطبرة.

أحرز فريقان فقط العلامة الكاملة من مباراتين هما المريخ البطل والأمل, في وقت دقت فيه أجراس الخطر على ثنائي مدينة الفاشر، فقد تعادل هلال الفاشر ثم خسر ايضا بملعبه, وتجرع مريخ الفاشر خسارة مريرة من الأهلي الخرطوم في مباراة لم تعبر عن الواقع لأن مريخ الفاشر سيطر على الشوط الثاني تماما.

فريقان وافدان انتفضا من خلال محو آثار الخسارة الأولى هما النيل شندي الذي حقق فوزه التاريخي الاول بل وخارج ملعبه على فريق هلال الفاشر، بينما تعادل الأمير البحراوي مع الأهلي عطبرة.

ظهرت قيمة الإعداد الحقيقية في هذه الجولة في أغلب مباريات الجولة حيث تحقق الفوز بصورة منطقية لأصحاب الإعداد الطويل, وذلك ظهر مع الامل والأهلي شندي والمريخ والنيل شندي.

من الظواهر التي كانت بارزة استمرار ظاهرة تألق اللاعبين الغانيين، حيث ظهر لاعب غاني جديد وأحرز هدفين بالأسبوع الثاني وهو اللاعب أمواكو لاعب وسط الخرطوم الوطني وذلك في شباك مريخ كوستي، وكرر مهاجم الامل إيزيكال هدفيه هذه المرة في شباك النسور، وتصدر لائحة الهدافين منفرداص، وسباق الهدافين افرز ظاهرة محيرة هي عدم بروز هداف سوداني يزاحم الأجانب.

وفي أحوال المدربين، استرد البرازيليان ريكاردو "الأهلي شندي"، وباولو جوزيه "النيل شندي" العافية لفريقيهما بتحقيقهما الفوز خارج ملعبيهما، وتعثر الأوروبي كافالي في أول مباراة خارج ملعبه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي. 
بكري يوسف
أنسى غارزيتو الفات وعيش اللحظة مع لوك

* لم يمضي على بداية الدوري الممتاز سوي إسبوعين حتى إنخرط الكثير من الصفوة في عقد المقارنات بين مريخ غارزيتو ومريخ إيمايل وكيف أن مريخ العام الماضي كان أميز وظهر منظما كفاية من ناحية التكتيك والتكنيك وأن مريخ 2016 لم يكن كذلك وأقاموا الدنيا ولم يقعدوها والموسم لم يبارح محطة الإنطلاق ولا ندري لماذا يحدث كل هذا من المنتمين إلى الكيان العظيم .
* ونحن نذكرهم فقط بأن مريخ غارزيتو لم يتحسن مستواه إلا في مباراة الإياب الإفريقية أمام عزام التنزاني وقبلها لعب الزعيم عدة مباريات محلية خسر خلالها عددا من النقاط على النقيض تماما من مريخ البلجيكي الذي كسب أول مباراتين له في الدوري وأودع رماته اربعة أهداف ولم يستقبل مرماه أي هدف حتى اللحظة ونحن هنا لا نريد أن نصرح بأفضلية البلجيكي على الفرنسي ولكن لنلفت نظر الصفوة إلى أن مريخ غارزيتو ذو المستوى الرفيع لم نشهده مع أول مباراة بل أتى بعد حين وبعد أن حقق نتائج مخيبة للآمال محليا وما مباراة السلاطين إلا دليل قوي على ذلك .
* سنترك أمر تقييم كفاءة البلجيكي للزمن فهو كفيل بالقول الفصل لأن جرد الحساب عند نهاية الموسم يكون أفضل لذلك على إعلام وجماهير المريخ أن تقف خلف المدرب وتهيئ له المناخ الملائم للعمل بعيدا عن النقد الغير مجدي والذي عادة ما يقود إلى هدم البناء .
* بدلا من أن نشغل أنفسنا بإنتقاد المدرب الذي لم يمضي على عهده مع الفريق سوى مباراتين فقط يجب أن نسأل أنفسنا سؤالا واحدا وهو ماذا قدم كل واحد منا للمريخ في هذا العام وبكم ساهم في مشروع الدعم الجماهيري لأن الرقم 2870 هو رقم نداء المحبوب إلى الأحبة وليس دعاية أو إعلانا وهو مقترح جميل وذو معنى عميق جدا يمنح كل مريخابي الفرصة لتقديم مهر حبه لهذا الكيان في زمن يعلم فيه الجميع الأوضاع المالية التي يعيشها النادي الكبير .
* مستوى الفريق مبشر جدا من وجهة نظري ويحتاج فقط لأرضية صلبة ينطلق منها نحو فضاءات التميز وتحقيق الإنتصارات وهذه الأرضية الصلبة تتمثل في توفير الإستقرار اللازم لرفع الروح المعنوية للفريق ليصل لدرجة تركيز عالية تمكنه من المضي قدما في المحافظة على ما تم من إنجاز في الموسم الفائت والزيادة عليه بحول الله .
* على مجلس المريخ أن يكون متعاونا مع كل المبادرات الرامية لإنجاح مشروع الدعم الجماهيري خاصة ونحن نعلم أن جهات قدمت مقترحا جميلا بخصوص الموضوع أعلاه وتحتاج فقط للضوء الأخضر من المجلس للتحرك ولا بأس من إشراف إدارة المريخ على الأمر ، أعجبني جدا هذا المقترح وهو يستهدف مريخاب المهجر في المقام الأول وذلك بالوصول لهم في اماكنهم وبوفد رسمي يرأسه احد أعضاء مجلس إدارة النادي وأن يسبق زيارة الوفد ترتيب كامل لإقامة برنامج متكامل أشبه بالنفرة وفيه يتم طرح بطاقات الإشتراك في مشروع دعم المريخ لأبناءه بالخارج وهذه الفكرة نجاحها مضمون لأن المريخ يمتلك روابط على قدر عالي من التنظيم ولها القدرة على تقديم المستحيل للمريخ وهي تتحين الفرص لخدمة ناديها وتسعد بدعمه .
* عدول مجلس المريخ عن رأيه الرافض للبرمجة الجديدة وخوض مباراتي الفاشر قرار حكيم وفيه منفعة كبيرة للفريق الذي يحتاج لتكملة برنامجه الإعدادي ومباريات الممتاز فرصة لصقل الفريق ومعالجة السلبيات والوصول به للفورمة المطلوبة قول بدء التنافس الإفريقي .
* غدا هو الموعد المضروب لتوجه بعثة المريخ لفاشر السلطان حيث سيواجه الخيالة أولا ثم السلاطين ثانيا بملعب النقعة الذي نأمل أن تكون يد الصيانة قد إمتدت إليه في فترة توقف الدوري لأنه كان يشكل هاجسا كبيرا لكل الفرق الزائرة وخصوصا فريقي القمة .

** نقاط قصيرة **
– تصريحات إيجابية للمستر لوك أكد فيها رضاءه التام على أداء فريقه أمام الذئاب ووعد بالتجويد.
– نجم المباراة الأخيرة تراوري أكد أن القادم سيكون أحلى وطمأن الصفوة على جاهزيته لتقديم أفضل ما عنده .
– تبذل لجنة التسيير مجهودات كبيرة في سبيل توفير الإيفاء بمستحقات الأجانب وعلى الصفوة أن تعينها بتحويل الرصيد .
– نعم كان الزعيم مميزا في الموسم الماضي ولكنها مرحلة إنقضت ووثقها التاريخ وينبغي أن نركز على دعم الحاضر والتفكير في المستقبل .
– تعالوا نركز على ما هو آت لعل القدر يخبئ لنا الأفضل .
– أنسى غارزيتو الفات وعيش اللحظة مع لوك .

** آخر نقطة **
موعدنا غدا إن كان في العمر بقية فنقطة تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بايجاز ..
ابوالعلاء محمد البشير
ماذا يريد الكاردينال ؟؟

* منذ ان تسبب الامين البرير في تواجد اشرف الكاردينال علي رئاسة نادي الهلال بعد ان وجه البرير عضويته لدعم الكاردينال والوسط الرياضي يعاني والسبب ما اقدم عليه ابن امدرمان والهلالي القح الامين محمد احمد البرير .
* ولولا دعم البرير وتوجيه عضويته لكان هذا الكاردينال يبحث عن طريقة التلميع الاعلامي بعد ان فشلت خطته الشعرية لضعف كتاباته .
* دخول الكاردينال للوسط الرياضي او لنقول لرئاسة الهلال يمثل خطورة علي الوسط الرياضي السوداني خاصة وان الرجل يفتقد للكثير من الحياكة والاسلوب الاداري فهو يريد ان يصبح بين يوم وليلة كالطيب عبدالله او صلاح ادريس حتي .
* دخول كردنة للوسط الرياضي جعله يتخيل نفسه شاخور او ابوالعائلة او الطيب عبدالله او طه او محمد الياس وهو الذي يحتاج لسنوات ضوئية حتي يصل الي واحد في المائة من تاريخ اولئك الرجال .
* الكاردينال ظن ان عداء المريخ سيكسبه الشهره بل ظن ان الاساءة لزعيم الاندية السودانية سيرفع اسهمه في الوسط الرياضي .
* تحدي الدولة واقحم رئيسها المشير عمر البشير في اشياء هو في غني عنها وايه يعني ان يقول الكاردينال وعبر اذاعة السماني وامام اكثر من عشرة الف مشجع هلالي ان البشير هلالابي .
* تحدي الاتحاد العام وازعج الوسط الرياضي واصبح يمثل خطرا علي تواصل النشاط الرياضي في البلاد دون ان يعرف احدا من الذي يسند هذا الكاردينال حتي يفعل هذا الهرج .
* نعم الرجل بسياسته الفاشلة اهدي المريخ بطولتين ولم يجن من حملته الفاشلة ضد الاتحاد الا المزيد من الاحباط الجماهيري في ناديه .
* الان يطالب الكاردينال ومجلسه بعدم تلفزة مباراة فريقه امام مريخ نيالا .. وعدم النقل تم ربطه بادعائهم ان حكم كسلا حافظ قد ظلمهم في الابيض .
* عدم نقل المباراة اذا تم تنفيذه بالفعل فأننا نطالب كل اندية الممتاز بمتابعة ما سيفعله حكم هذه المباراة .. فكل شئ وارد .
* اشرف قد يكون جديد الوسط الرياضي او ربما تكون فاطمة لم تكشف له قوة المريخ والتي تتمثل في تاريخه وجماهيره وشفوته .
* من حق الكاردينال ان يدافع عن ناديه بأي طريقة ولكن ليس من حقه ان يقحم المريخ فالمريخ اكبر من كردنة وزمرته واعلامه فالمريخ هو كبير الاندية السودانية وزعيمها فعيب ان تتطاول علي الكبار حتي وان خدمتك الظروف لتولي رئاسة النادي الثاني في السودان .
* ونزيدك علما يا كردنة ان المريخ هو الاول في كل شئ حتي وان كابرتم .. فالمريخ سبق ناديكم بالظهور في الدنيا 1927 وهناك قول ان 1908 هو التاريخ الاصلي لنادي
المريخ .
* المريخ يا زعيم امة الله وربنا يرحم الطيب عبدالله المريخ تاريخ ناصع ورجال اوفياء وجماهير تسد قرص الشمس .. واعلام يحب ناديه ويعرف كيف يدافع عن ناديه ..
* ومايحيرنا فعلا هو الصمت الذي يمارسه قادة الاتحاد العام وهذا الكاردينال يوجه اساءاته يوميا للاتحاد ولك الله يا محمد سيد احمد وانت وحدك الذي تقف مع الحق وضد من يحاولون النيل من الاتحاد .
/// نقاط مؤجزة //
* عدم نقل مباراة الهلال ضد مريخ نيالا تعني خطورة حقيقية علي مريخ البحير .
* في العالم كله لا يمكن لرئيس نادي رفض نقل مباريات فريقه .
* لو كنت مسؤولا في الاتحاد لاقحمت عربة التلفزة لنقل هذه المباراة حتي يعرف هذا الرجل حدوده .
* ايزكال الغاني مهاجم الامل العطبراوي يقف في صدارة الهدافين .
* المؤسف ان هذا اللاعب تدرب مع المريخ في وجود غارزيتو وظهر بمستوي رائع .
*اهملته لجنة التسيير رغم ان اللاعب لن يكلف النادي كثيرا .
* بعد الحملة الهلالية علي حكم كسلا وعدم نقل مباراة مريخ الفاشرنخاف علي اولاد البحير .
* حملة التحكيم ستبدأ بمريخ نيالا وربنا يستر .
* شكرا لاحبابي واخواني الصفوة في قروب دعم المريخ من الخارج .
* سعيد بوجودي بينكم وانتم تحملون هم المريخ وبالتوفيق .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*امير دامر: المريخ يعاني في الوسط

 

خاص: (كورة سودانية)


 كشفت متابعات (كورة سودانية) التي  تابعت تصريحا للكابتن امير دامر المدرب العام بنادي المريخ ان الفريق عاني  كثيرا من مشكلة في خط وسطه خلال مباراة الرابطة كوستي في الدوري الممتاز  واشار ان ذلك يعود لعدم جاهزية اللاعبين البدنية وقال ان الجهاز الفني لم  يصل حتي الان للتشكيلة المثالية .. وذكر إلا ان الفوز علي الرابطة يعتبر  امرا جيدا ويؤكد ان المريخ يسير في الطريق الصحيح.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(قوون) تابعت الحدث واتصلت بوكيل اللاعب مساء أمس : الفيفا يعتمد شيبوب للقيروان .. و«الأخطبوط» نزل للميدان

أعلن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) صحة تعاقد نادي شبيبة القيروان التونسي مع لاعب المريخ السابق شرف شيبوب، بعد تطابق البيانات التي أدخلها النادي مع بيانات اللاعب بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بعد ان قامت الجامعة التونسية لكرة القدم باستخراج شهادة نقل دولية جديدة ومنح الفيفا الضوء الاخضر للنادي التونسي باشراك اللاعب الذي تم اعتماده رسميا في كشوفات شبيبة القيروان ..وقد حرصت (قوون) على متابعة هذا الحدث واتصلت بوكيل اللاعب الكابتن خالد بدرة الذي أكد صحة الخبر واوضح إن شبيوب أصبح مؤهلاً للمشاركة مع فريق الشبيبة بعد أن اعتمد الفيفا تعاقده مع النادي واستخرجت له الجامعة التونسية لكرة القدم شهادة نقل بديلة.
وقال بدر في تصريحات خاصة لـ(قوون) أمس عبر الهاتف: إن شيبوب أصبح جاهزًا للمشاركة مع الفريق في المباريات وليس هناك أي مانع يحول دون مشاركته بعد أن أنضم لتدريبات الفريق ونزل الي الميدان وانخرط في تدريبات تأهيلية تأهبا للمشاركة مع الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة ..
وكان اللاعب شرف شيبوب قد اثار ضجة كبرى وشغل الساحة بعد سفره الي جنوب السودان للتوقيع للملكية جوبا وعاد للخرطوم وانضم لناديه المريخ قبل ان ينضم مجددا لغرفة تسجيلات الهلال وبعدها غادر الي تونس وتعاقد مع شبيبة القيروان واطلق بعض المراقبين على اللاعب اسم (الاخطبوط) بعد هذه السلسلة من الاحداث الدراماتيكية .. فهو ايضا اخطبوط داخل الملعب من خلال بنيته الجسمانية وطوله وادائه المتميز داخل الميدان ..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأحمر يواصل انتصاراته في الدوري.. المريخ يخرج بجملة مكاسب من لقاء الرابطة كوستي




 

الخرطوم - وائل

 كسب المريخ نتيجة مباراته أمام الرابطة  كوستي التي جرت مساء أمس الاول بالقلعة الحمراء بهدفين دون رد لينهي  الجولة الثانية من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وهو على صدارة لائحة الترتيب  متقدماً على الأمل بفارق الأهداف، وبرغم الانتصار الذي تحقق الا أن الفرقة  الحمراء لم تصل بعد مرحلة الجاهزية حيث تراجع الأداء في بعض الأوقات وحدثت  نقلة واضحة في أداء خط الدفاع لكن وسط الفرقة الحمراء ما زال يبحث عن نفسه  ويبدو أن البلجيكي لوك ايميل لم يتعرف بعد على قدرات جميع اللاعبين الذين  يمكن الاستفادة منهم في الوسط مثل كوفي وضفر الذي دفع به في وقتٍ متأخر من  زمن المباراة.
هدف بديع لتراوري 
واصل المريخ مسلسل الأهداف الجميلة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز واستطاع تراوري  أن يشعل المباراة بهدف رائع وجميل من كرة بذل فيها أوكراه مجهوداً خارقاً  عندما انطلق بسرعة فائقة من الجهة اليسرى ولمح تراوري متمركزاً في وضعية  مناسبة فأرسل كرة عكسية من أقصى الجهة اليسرى إلى تراوري الذي عالجها قبل  أن تلامس الأرض بتسديدة قوية مرت من بين قدمي الحارس عبد الله الزبير  مسجلاً الهدف الأول للمريخ الذي منح الفرقة الحمراء دفعة معنوية مهمة.
المالي نجماً للمباراة 
توّج المالي تراوري المجهود الجبار الذي بذله في المباراة والثنائية  الرائعة التي سجلها لمصلحة فريقه بحصوله على جائزة نجومية المباراة والتي  كانت مستحقة تماماً للمهاجم المالي المميز الذي لعب مباراة كبيرة وتحرك في  مساحات واسعة من الملعب وأظهر قدرات عالية في التعامل مع الفرص المتاحة  بدقة متناهية وسجل هدفين ببراعة متناهية وحصل تراوري على إشادة واسعة من  الجماهير الحمراء التي صفقت كثيراً لاختياره بواسطة شركة سوداني نجماً  لمباراة الفريق أمام الرابطة بعد أن كان تراوري أحد أبرز نجوم المباراة  الأولى أمام مريخ كوستي عندما نجح في صناعة الثنائية لزميله أوكراه بصورة  مميزة للغاية، وقدم تراوري كل هذا المستوى دون أن يصل إلى كامل جاهزيته  بسبب ابتعاده لفترة طويلة عن المباريات الرسمية لذلك سيكون المالي مرشحاً  بقوة لمواصلة رحلة الإجادة والتألق مع الفرقة الحمراء في مقبل المباريات.
مقدمة المريخ الهجومية تواصل التألق 
واصلت مقدمة المريخ الهجومية رحلة الإجادة والتألق واستطاع تراوري أن يحسم  المباراة لمصلحة فريقه مقدماً أفضل ما لديه مثلما تحرك عنكبة بصورة مزعجة  لدفاع الرابطة وإن افتقد التركيز في أكثر من كرة وصلته في وضعية مناسبة  للتسجيل كما تحرك أوكراه بصورة مميزة للغاية وصنع الهدف الأول بصورة رائعة  لتراوري وعندما شارك بكري المدينة كبديل استطاع ايضاً أن يتحرك بصورة جيدة  لتصبح الخيارات الموجودة في المقدمة الهجومية مؤثرة للغاية بعد أن لعبت  دوراً بارزاً في حسم مباراتي المريخ والرابطة كوستي، وتحسّن أداء خط الدفاع  بصورة واضحة وأدى علي جعفر بأقل قدر ممكن من الأخطاء في حين كان أمير  متألقاً وقدم مباراة جيدة وثبّت مازن شمس الفلاح أقدامه في الجهة اليمنى  وقام بالواجب الدفاعي بصورة جيدة لكنه لم يسهم في الجانب الهجومي بالشكل  المطلوب في حين تحسّن أداء مصعب بعض الشيء.
وسط الفرقة الحمراء يحتاج لعودة كوفي 
الحلقة الأضعف في الفرقة الحمراء تمثلت في خط الوسط الذي كان نقطة الضعف  الأساسية للفريق حيث مازال سالمون يبحث عن نفسه لأنه لم يصل للدرجة  المطلوبة من الجاهزية والتي تؤهله لتقديم نفس المستوى الذي ظهر به مع  الفرقة الحمراء في الموسم الماضي لذلك خرج مستبدلاً ولم يكن البديل علاء  الدين يوسف أكثر جاهزية منه ولعب عمر بخيت بأقل مجهود يذكر وأخطأ ابراهيم  محجوب كثيراً في الاستلام والتمرير ومال لتعقيد اللعب ولم تكن له أي بصمة  في صناعة اللعب ولم يأخذ وسط الفرقة الحمراء شكله الطبيعي الا بعد مشاركة  ضفر على أمل أن يفرج البلجيكي عن موهبة كوفي في أسرع وقت ممكن لأن وسط  المريخ يحتاج بشدة للمساته
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺿﻞ ﺍﺑﻮﺷﻨﺐ ﻳﻌﺘﺰﻝ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﺮﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ



ﺍﻋﻠﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺿﻞ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺣﺴﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻘﺐ ﺏ ( ﺍﺑﻮﺷﻨﺐ ) ﺍﻋﺘﺰﺍﻟﻪ ﺗﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻱ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻗﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭﺃﻭﺿﺢ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺧﺎﻃﺐ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﻃﺎﻟﺒﺎ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﻋﺪﻡ ﻣﻨﺤﻪ ﺍﻱ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺩﻳﺮﺑﻲ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﻪ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﺑﻮﺷﻨﺐ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﻲ ( ﻗﻠﺐ ﻗﻮﻱ ) ﻭ( ﺷﺠﺎﻋﺔ ﻣﺘﻔﺮﺩﺓ ) ﻣﻮﺿﺤﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻣﺮ ﺻﻌﺐ ﻟﻠﻐﺎﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺼﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺴﻴﻄﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻭﺍﻧﻘﺴﺎﻣﻬﺎ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻛﺸﻒ ﺍﺑﻮﺷﻨﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺒﻠﻎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﺮ (39 ﻋﺎﻣﺎ) ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺩﺍﺭ ﺳﺒﻊ ﻟﻘﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﻟﻠﻘﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺩﺧﻮﻟﻪ ﻣﺠﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اليوم حسم مصير كاس السوبر السوداني



خاص: (كورة سودانية)
تفيد متابعات (كورة سودانية) ان الامين العام للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم د. حسن ابو جبل واحمد الحربي رئيس الاتحاد السعودي لكرة القدم سيعقدان اليوم اجتماعا هاما لحسم قيام كأس السوبر السوداني بين قمة الكرة السودانية الهلال والمريخ .. وسيناقش الاجتماع تحديد موعد قيام المباراة بعد ان تم اختيار ثلاث تواريخ سيتم الاتفاق علي احدها لمراعاة ظروف الناديين حيث يشاركان حاليا في الدوري الممتاز كما تنتظرهما البطولة الافريقية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمر بخيت ينال جائزة صحيفة الزعيم المخصصة لنجم المباراة .. يذكر ان  الجائزة الاولى نالها اللاعب اوغستين اوكرا والجدير بالذكر ان صحيفة الزعيم  خصصت جائزة لافضل لاعب فى مباريات المريخ لهذا الموسم



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمر بخيت يتقدم بثقة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لدغة..نواعم
بقلم /عبيرالاهليه
يكضبوا ويصدقوا الكضبه

دي مشاركه من صديق الصفحه هيثم جعفر...
اظنه قاصدني بالكلام ده للامانه الاعلاميه نشرت كلامه بضبانته ...معليش ياصفوه اسمحوا لي انزل عشان ارد عليه وارجع ليكم تاني فوق...

كلامي بسيط عشان الناس تفهم ؟؟؟؟؟
يا أخوانا متذكرين ، الزولة القاعدة تكتب لدغة نواعم ، الكاتبة في البروفايل ( كاتب صحفي )
والله صحي الاختشوا ماتوا ، أولاً والكلام لكل الهلاليين الأصيلين والناس الفاهمة وكل يوم بتقدم محاضرة مجانية
للدلاقين ، في الاسابيع الماضية كتبت ( المدعية بأنها صحفية : عبير الأهلية ) بأن هناك سابقتين حدثتا في بلجيكيا
وما عارف إيه كمان والحادثتين تتطابقان تطابق 100% مع حادثة كاوي القلوب شيبوب الولد الموهوب فتي القيروان ولا عزاء لظلنا التعبان .
قالت سوف نكسب القضية ويا ليتها صمتت ولكنها تعجرفت وتحدثت واستكبرت وقللت من شأن كاردن هارد والذي أذاقهم الأمرين ، ليتها ما برحت ولا فتئت لتتطاول من أجل ضخ دماؤها بالعافية ، لعل من واجبنا أن نرميها جزافاً بالمتفلسفة والمتغطرسة لأنها تلميذة مزمل الواهم وتهرول علي طريقة أنا المريخ أنا التاريخ ، وليعلم الجميع أي منقلب انقلب إليه الهاوون نعم فليس كل كاتب بروفيسور وليس كل لاعب محترف وليس كل مشجع يجيد قراءة الخطط التدريبية فنجد أن خطة تدريب المهاجمين تختلف تماماً عن خطة تدريب المدافعين ، لله درك يا هلال فأنت دائم تدافع عن سمعة الكرة السودانية وتهاجم داخلياً لإثبات أن الكبير لأبد أن يستشار فنعم المستشار أنت ونعم الحمير هم .
والليلة يوم دك وردم الدلقون ومن يتحدث عن ديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية داخل البلاد وخارجها معروف للجميع إنه الهلال سيد البلد ولو فكر أصحاب الأقلام الصفراء بشقيها اللوني والمرضي عليهم أخذ المشوّرة من هلال الملايين .
انتهى الدرس وشيبوب يقدل في ملاعب القيروان وتاني ما عاوزين نشوف دلقان يفكر ولو مجرد فكرة بأن يتحدث عن الهلال ومن الآن وصاعداً يا بنت الأهلية ما تكتبي إلا بعد أن تتعلمي شيئان اثنان : أولهم الإملاء وثانيهم عدم زج الألفاظ وتوشح حروفك بالبطولات الوهمية فأنت والمريخ سيان فأما المريخ فقد فاز ببطولة بمحض الصدفة ولازال يتمشدق خلف البطولة ويدعى واهماً القاعدة المريخية بالبطولات الوهمية ، وأما أنت يا عبير الأهلية فقد أصابك مس وجن جنونك لمجرد أن الكاردينال فعل بالمريخ كل الأفاعيل والقادم أمر من طعم الهزائم التي تجرعها المريخ في الموسم المنصرم فانتظرونا وانتظروا شيبوب كاوي القلوب .
تعليقى :-
اخي هيثم لك التحيه والاحترام مرحب بيك في صفحتي المتواضعه ...اولا انا لا احمل قيد صحفي ولاصحفيه انا عاشقه في محراب الزعيم متبتله او بالاصح خادمه في بلاط صاحب السعاده ملك ملوك الانديه...
اما بعد
بما يخص المهوب كواي القلوب لومتابع كتاباتي جيدا لقد زكرت بالنص وحسب المستندات بطرف الاتحاد التي تفيد بأن شيبوب هاوي فتسجيله في شبيبة القيروان صحيح ميه بالميه حسب لوائح الفيفا ..احي تعلم والكل يعلم بأن شبيبة القيروان عباره عن كبري ليعود لهلال في مايو هذا ماينتظره الاخوه الهلالاب وصرح به اعلامه بل رئيس الهلال نفسه لدي تسجيل بذلك احتفظ به لليوم الاسود كتبت مقالي بعنوان اتحداك ياالكاردينال بل اقسمت اذا انضم شيبوب للهلال في مايو سااترك الكتابه واهجر الزعيم واترك السودان وانا الان اجدد قسمي..اما بعد الحوار الذي يث ع قناة الملاعب وكان ضيفه شيبوب كواي القلوب قد ورط شيبوب نفسه واداره الهلال...اي شخص يعلم بخفايا وقوانين ولوائح الفيفا ادرك بان القضيه جد خطيره ذكر اللاعب ثلاث عبارات كانت بمثابة تحرير شهاده وفاة لمستقبله الكروي..العباره الاولي كنت باخد مرتبات ناقصه وكنت ضمن الحداشر الاعبين اكيد ح اخد حافذ والعباره الثانيه ادوني نثريه علاج بالامارات 2000دولار فقط..العباره الثالثه وهي الكارثه اي الكاردينال فاوضني بصفته مفوض وليس رئيسا للهلال واداني قروش....
العباره الاولي والثانيه ياعزيزي هيثم لوكنت تعلم الواو الضكر من قوانين الفيفا لاادركت أنها تخص المحترفين فقط.. الفرق بين الهاوي والمحترف في عرف الفيفا ياعزيزي توفيق اوضاع لا ورق وعقود ..الفيفا امر الاعب المحترف اذا كان لايتقاضي رواتبه الشهريه بفسخ عقده وان يتوقف عن النشاط وان ينتقل لاي نادي اخر انظر لكلامي جيدا انا اتحدث عن المحترف وتمعن في كلام الفيفا جيدا اذا كان لايتقاضي رواتب اومرتبات يتوقف عن ممارسة نشاطه ويفسخ عقده وينتقل لاي نادي يرغب في الانضمام اليه اذن تحول المحترف إلي هاوي هل تحول لهاوي بعقد ام لعدم توفيق اوضاعه ..كذلك الهاوي اذا كان يتقاضي مرتبات وحاوفز ونسريات اذن اخذ مخصصات المحترف فهو محترف وان لم يكن هناك عقد احتراف..
العباره الثالث باي حق جلس الكاردينال مع لاعب وطني ليفاوضه لمصلحة نادي اجنبي وهذه جزئيه الفيفا يتشدد فيها يجب علي المفاوض ان يكون وكيلا معتمد لدي الفيفا ولديه رخص هل ينطبق هذا القول علي كردنه؟ ازيدك كلام خطير من الفيفا يمنع منعا باتا علي أعضاء الاتحادات ومجالس إدارات الانديه ممارسة مهنة وكلاء اللاعبين...
وكمان عشان اعدل مزاجك يمنع إي نادي ان يكون طرف ثالث في اي عمليت انتقال لاعب لنادي آخر. ...
ياخي موضوع شيبوب ده بيخرب بيتكم عديل. ..
اسالك سؤال وجاوبني بصراحه انت علاقتك شنو بشبيبة القيروان ؟هل تركت تشجيع الهلال؟
هل تدري لماذا انكر امين عام الهلال المحامي عمادالطيب علاقة الهلال بشيبوب وصرح بأن كلام رئيس نادي الهلال من باب المكايده؟
اما بما يخص أن كردنه فعل الافاعيل بالمريخ هاك قولي منذ أن تولي رئاسة ابو الهل التعبان لم يتزوق الهلال طعم الفوز علي المريخ بل تزوف هزيمه ثلاثيه الابعاد باقدام ضفر وايمن وراجي.. وسجل له بأنه رئيس نادي الهلال الوحيد الذي حضر المريخ مرتين للميدان ولم يجد هلاله ..وهو الرئيس الوحيد في تاريخ الهلال اخذ منه المريخ لاعبا بعد أن وزع صوره علي الدنيا بأنه أعاده قيده اعني بكري الغبينه..وهو الرئيس الوحيد في تاريخ الهلال قام المريخ بتسجيل لاعب وهو يمتلك كرته وجوازه اقصد الظاهره الوك. .
اي افاعيل فعلها بالمريخ زكرتني قصه الاحوص والطيره الحوصاء أراد وضعها في القفص وضعها خارجه عاوزه تطير خشت القفص..
لدغه اخيره:---
الرد لاخ هيثم معمم لك الهلالاب عشان مايجني واحد خالعه النحل وهلال الابيض ناطي ويقولي قلتي وكتبتي..صدقوني انزل وتاني اطلع عمليه مرهقه...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبد التام : ابوجريشة لديه مشاكل و سيعود خلال ساعات



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

قال نائب الامين العام للمريخ عبد التام ان مجلسه سيقوم بحل مشكلة مدير الكرة خلال الساعات القادمة و ان قد حدثت بعض الشروخات بسبب التصريحات التي اطلقت من هنا و هناك مبينا ان المجلس سيقوم بحل كافة الازمات قبل سفر المريخ الى الفاشر و قال ان الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة لديه بعض الامور الخاصة و سيقوم بحل و سيصل الى الخرطوم خلال الساعات القادمة الى الخرطوم و ذلك لتسلم مهامه رسميا في القطاع الرياضي مشيرا الى ان الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة ليس لديه خلافا كما يزعم البعض و ان امره سيحل خلال الساعات القادمة حسب اتصاله بالمجلس ليتفرغ الى عمله في المجلس .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمر بخيت: لوك ايمال ساعدني على التألق والإجادة..    



كشف عمر بخيت نجم وسط المريخ الكثير عن أسباب تألقه مع الفريق في أول مباراتين للفريق في بطولة الدوري الممتاز أمام الرابطة ومريخ كوستي وذكر أنه وجد عند البلجيكي ايمال المدير الفني للفريق ما افتقده مع الفرنسي غارزيتو لافتاً إلى أن ايمال منحه الثقة وجعله اللاعب رقم واحد عنده الأمر الذي جعله يظهر بمستوى مميز مع الفريق في أول مباراتين له في الممتاز واعداً بأن يواصل بنفس المستوى في المرحلة المقبلة

بعثة المريخ تغادر إلى الفاشر غداً

يغادر المريخ إلى الفاشر في التاسعة من صباح غدٍ الأربعاء ببعثة قوامها 36 فرداً من بينهم 25 لاعباً من ضمنهم نجم الفريق ألوك أكيج وأعضاء الجهازين الإداري والفني فيما يتخلف الثنائي المصاب المعز محجوب ورمضان عجب إلى جانب راجي عبد العاطي الذي يغيب لظروف زواج شقيقه حيث تقرر أن يغيب اللاعب عن مباراتي الفريق أمام هلال ومريخ الفاشر المقبلتين، وقرر القطاع الرياضي عدم حوجة اللاعبين للانتظام في معسكرهم عقب مران اليوم الرئيسي حيث قرر أن يحضر نجوم الفريق إلى المطار مباشرة حيث تستغل البعثة طيران بدر للمغادرة للفاشر في التاسعة من صباح الغد لتصل إلى هناك في العاشرة الا ربعاً، وسيؤدي الفريق مرانه الختامي عصر نفس اليوم على ملعب الفاشر القديم.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
البطاقة المؤقتة لا تسقط العقوبة     

*  احتفل إعلام الهلال بخبر إصدار بطاقة انتقال (مؤقتة) من قبل الفيفا تؤهّل اللاعب الهارب (شرف شيبوب) للعب بصفة رسمية مع فريق شبيبة القيروان التونسي وهو إجراء (نظامي) لا يستوجب تلك الإحتفالية أو المانشيتات العريضة.

*  استخراج البطاقة (المؤقتة) من قبل الفيفا لا يمثّل الجانب المهم في القضية ولكن ما يستوجب التنقيب عنه هو (الإستفسار) الوارد من قبل الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم والذي قام بموجبه بإستخراج البطاقة المؤقتة.

*  فالفيفا وكإجراء نظامي ومعروف يستفسر الأندية وعبر (اتحاداتها) عن سبب عدم إرسال شهادة النقل الدولية للإتحاد المعني ووفقاً (لرد) الاتحاد يتخّذ الاتحادالدولي قراره بشأن إصدار بطاقة مؤقتة من عدمها.

*  الهدف من اصدار البطاقة المؤقته في الأصل هو لضمان استمرارية ممارسة اللاعب لكرة القدم وليس (للجزم) بصحة الإنتقال وعدم معاقبة الأطراف المعنية في القضية.

*  وبالتالي فإن ما حدث أمر بديهي جداً ولكن الجانب المهم الآن (بماذا رد الاتحاد السوداني للفيفا)؟ وكيف أجاب على الإستفسارات الواردة من الاتحادالدولي والتي جعلت الأخير يصدر بطاقة (مؤقتـــــة) للاعب الهارب؟

*  وهل قام نادي المريخ بوضع ملف لاعبه الهارب على منضدة الفيفا؟ أم أنه ما زال ينتظر أو سلّم بالأمر الواقع؟

*  قبل أيام أصدر الاتحادالدولي بطاقة (مؤقتة) مدتها عام للاعب المثير للجدل (سعيد المولد) تقضي بأهليته للمشاركة مع فريقه الجديد (سبورتنج فارنزي) البرتغالي بعد أن رفض نادي الاتحاد إرسال بطاقة اللاعب (بالتعاون) مع الاتحاد السعودي لكرة القدم.

*  سعيد المولد وقع (عقدين) مع كل من الأهلي والاتحاد وتم تحويل قضية النزاع للجنة الإحتراف بالاتحادالسعودي التي صادقت على أن المولد لاعب (اتحادي).

*  للاتحاد (قضية ) الآن على منضدة الفيفا وإصدار البطاقة المؤقتة للمولد لا يسقط حق الاتحادولا يلغي قضيته.

*  هنالك المئات من قضايا اللاعبين المشابهة والتي تم إصدار بطاقة (مؤقتة) فيها ومن ثم أُصدرت العقوبة.

*  الحضري – طارق التائب – فوزي عايش -  ليما مابيدي وكثيرون تم استخدام نفس الإجراء معهم ولم يختل ميزان العدالة أو تُلغى احدى مراحل التقاضي.

*  مربط الفرس في قضية (شيبوب) يعتمد على نقطتين رئيسيتين الأولى إثبات أنه (محترف) وإكمال جميع مراحل التقاضي بالفيفا وهى نقطة ستأخذ الكثير من الوقت خصوصاً في ظل سلحفائية لجنة التسيير المقيتة في القضية المذكورة.

*  النقطة الثانية (حرمان الطرف الثالث) من الإستفادة منه لأن الهدف الأساسي من مسلسل شيبوب ليس ضرب المريخ في خط وسطه وإنما (الإستفـــادة) من خدماته وهى جزئية يفترض أن لا يغفل عنها المريخ ويعمل أيضاً على ادارتها على أكمل وجه بدلاً من هذا السبات العميق.

*  شيبوب إنتقل لشبيبة القيروان في (يناير 2016) وإمكانية عودته للطرف الثالث (الهلال) ستكون خلال فترة الإنتقالات التكميلية بالسودان أي (مايو 2016).

*  وبحسبة بسيطة جداً فإن اللاعب الهارب سيكون قد إنتقل لناديين مختلفين (كمحترف) ينضوان تحت لواء إتحادين مختلفين خلال فترة (5) أشهر أي أقل من (ســــتة أشهر) !!

*  ياترى هل تسمح لوائح الاتحاد الدولي بالإنتقال المذكور؟ وهل تجيز لوائح الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الكبري التونسي الهلالي؟

*  للتذكير فقط (اللاعب السوداني الهاوى الذي يتم نقله إلي اتحاد أجنبي عضواً بالاتحاد الدولي ثم يعود مرة أخرى للسودان يتبع في حالته الإجراءات التالية.

* أولاً: إذا عاد اللاعب للسودان خلال فترة أقل من ثمانية عشر شهراً يجب إعادة قيدة بآخر نادي كان مقيداَ فيه ليكمل فترة قيده بذلك النادي بشرط إخلاء خانة له ويمنح النادي فترة إسبوع.

*  ثانياً: إذا عاد اللاعب للسودان بعد مضي ثمانية عشر شهراً فأكثر يكون حراً ويحق له التسجيل لأي ناد آخر فى أي اتحاد.

*  حاجة أخيرة كده :: كتبنا بالأمس بأن تراوري أحرز هدفيه (باليسري) والصحيح أن الهدف الأول باليمنى والثاني باليسرى وشكراً لمن صححنا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
ماذا يريد الاتحاد الأزرق من المريخ ؟     

o من يتمعن في قضية الوك لاعب المريخ و الآخر شيبوب يجد ان موقف الاتحاد العام غريب جدا و يدعو للدهشة في الأول عطّل قيد اللاعب للمريخ رغم ان المريخ اتبع الإجراءات الصحيحة و طلب بطاقة اللاعب الا ان الاتحاد تمسك بموقفه و لم يكمل الإجراءات.

o في قضية شيبوب المريخ لم يتقدم بشكوى بل أوقع عقوبة على اللاعب و ماذا فعل الاتحاد لم يحرك ساكناً و لم يقم بحماية نادي يتبع له.

o عندما انفصل الجنوب سمح الاتحاد لابناء الجنوب المواصلة مع أنديتهم حتى يتم توفيق أوضاعهم.

o و لم يتذكر احد أبناء ابيى الا بعد ان تعاقد المريخ مع الوك فسارع الاتحاد الأزرق و منع المنتمين لابيى هذا الموسم من المشاركة بل قام برفع ملف اللاعب للفيفا.

o اللاعب الوك كان يشارك مع مريخ كوستي على الرغم من ان النادي لم يطلب بطاقته الدولية وبالرغم من ان لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة أخطأت باعتمادها و موافقتها على تسجيل اللاعب بدون طلب بطاقته الدولية.

o و حتى بعد خطأ لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة لم يُصحح رئيس اللجنة الخطأ بموجب القانون الذي كفل له الحق في التصحيح الآن فقط تذكرت اللجنة ان اللاعب من جنوب السودان.

o الاتحاد حرم المريخ من لاعبين اثنين مع سبق الإصرار و لم يفعل مثل اتحاد الجنوب الذي دافع عن ناديه الملكية.

o هذا الاتحاد الأزرق يا مجلس المريخ لا ينفع معه الهدوء و اللين بل العنتريات والتهديد بالانسحاب والحديث عن ملفات فساد ولقيمات وعندها فقط يمكن ان يسمع من بداخل أروقة الاتحاد.

o انكشف حال الهلال في الأبيض و قبلها كادوقلي و لولا حافظ عبد الغني و كركة لما عاد الهلال بأربع نقاط اوصلته للمركز الرابع مشترك.

o مركز يدل على ان معسكر تونس كان كذبة زرقاء كبرى و اذا ابتعد الحكام عن مساعدة الوصيف فلن تسلم الجرة امام مريخ نيالا.

o المناداة بمقاطعة جمهور الهلال للمباريات دعوة حق اريد بها باطل فجمهور الهلال واع بالقدر الكافي بحيث انه لن يقبل بمستويات متواضعة و لن يقبل بأي اهتزاز داخل الملعب او هزيمة او حتى وجود المشطوب.

o (يُباع و يُشترى داخل الملعب ) وقفت كثيراً عند هذه العبارة التي وردت على لسان قانوني ضليع في احدى برامج التلفزيون ذات مساء و قد تبدو العبارة قاسية لأبعد الحدود اذا قيلت في حق لاعب يسكب العرق والدم داخل المستطيل الأخضر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوف سايد
حسن محجوب
دعم متواصل لنجم السعد     

* انتصر المريخ بالأمس علي الرابطة كوستي بهدفين نظفين بتوقيع المتألق هذ الأيام المالي مادوما تراوري.. ولكن رغم ذلك خرجت الجماهير ساخطة على الاداء رغم الصدارة المؤقتة.

* المباريات القادمة ستكون خارج الديار ولا أدري ماذا سيفعل المريخ وهو يلعب بهذ المستوى المتواضع.. وحقيقة المريخ مستواه غير مقنع فقد خلت المباراة من الانضباط التكتيكي والتنظيم الممرحل أيضا تمويل المقدمة الهجومية مفقود فكثيراً ما نشاهد عنكبة وتراوري يرجعان للخلف.

* نتمنى من المدرب ان يجتهد اكثر في وضع اللاعب المناسب في المكان المناسب فالمريخ الان يملك اقوى خط هجوم وعلى المدرب الاجتهاد اكثر في دعم منطقة الوسط فابراهومة مازال يؤدي المباريات بلياقة غير مكتملة وكذلك النيجيري جابسون.

* وسط المريخ مازال يعاني في صناعة الهجمة وعدم القدرة على الهيمنة على منطقة الوسط وضعف لياقة ابراهومة وجابسون أجبرا المدرب البلجيكي على استبدالهما ونتساءل ماذا حدث للاعب الغاني كوفي واين هو ولماذا لا يشارك.

* نكذب إن قلنا ليس لدينا تحفظات حول أداء اللاعبين وليس هناك تقصير منهم وعلى العكس لدينا الكثير والمثير الذي يمكن قوله ولكن طالما هم في ميدان التنافس سنشد من أزرهم قد يقول قائل بأننا نقسو على لاعبي المريخ.

* وطالما هم يرتدون شعار المريخ وأمامهم مباريات وتحديات سنكون خلفهم ومعهم حتى النهاية وفي صحوة باتت تمثل حلم الصفوة.

* ونشد أزر المدرب البجيكي الذي صرح بأن حصول فريقه على ست نقاط من مباراتين وصعوده الى صدارة لائحة الترتيب هو امر ايجابي يستحق الثناء ولكننا من واجبنا اسداء النصح والمشورة.

* وفي نفس الوقت لن نكثر من الحديث عن السلبيات والأخطاء الدفاعية وغيرها وسنترك للجهاز الفني أن يعالج ما يقدر عليه ويحسن الصورة بالشكل التي تمكن الفريق من بلوغ النهاية السعيدة.

* لن نهلل لهذه الانتصارات فالانتصار بدون اداء لايشبه المريخ الذي عودنا دائماً على تقديم العروض الجميلة والاداء المتميز وعلينا وعلى جماهير المريخ ان نركز على القيام بدور المساندة الواجبة التي تفرضها شروط الولاء والانتماء للكيان.

* التركيز فقط على هذا الدور يساعد الجماهير كثيرا في مواجهة أي ظروف صعبة تمر بالفريق أو أي نتائج لا تتوافق والطموحات المرجوة.

* الدعم المتواصل والقوي والذي لا تفصله نتائج ولا يؤثر فيه خذلان لاعب أو تقديرات غير سليمة لمدرب فرص نجاحه أكبر وذلك لأنه يمثل أقوى أسلحة التغيير وأشدها نفعاً وأثرا.

ان سايد

* اقنع الاتحاد العام لجنة التسيير على اداء مباراتي مريخ وهلال الفاشر.

* المدرب البلجيكي رحب باداء المباراتين ونتمنى ان يكون البلجيكي علي قدر التحدي.

* لا زال أهل الزبون مندهشين لاحراز تراوري هدفين.

* سوف يندهشوا اكثر عندما يواصل تراوري اهدافه لأنه كما قال مكوفر.

* اما جماهير المريخ فهي مندهشة من مدرب المريخ وهو يقوم بإخراج أوكرا الأفضل في الملعب.

* المدرب البلجيكي لوك ايمال تحدث عن أخطاء كثيرة تحتاج لوقت وعمل.

* والكرة الآن في ملعب النقع ياسي لوك ايمال.

* اقول ليك يا لوك.. تشكيلة ثابتة خير من مجموعة أسماء كبيرة.

* قلبي مع الزبون وهو يواصل نزيف النقاط.

* وهاردلك هلال كردفان وهو يخسر نقطة كانت في متناول اليد.

* كافالي حبك رماني. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
رسائل ومسائل     

من طرف الحبيب جات اغرب رسائل يحكي عتابو فيها

قال ناسينو قايل

. ..

صلاح ونسي

ستكون محظوظاً ومجلسك ان سار المريخ من نصر الى نصر.. لكن يتم الهزائم سيجعلك أبا لها ....كما يدعو الناس ان يغطي الفقر بالعافية فاننا ندعو ان يغطي شح المال بالنصر.. هذا أولا اما ثانيا فان الموافقة على برمجة الاتحاد الملحقة بعد أيام من انطلاق الدوري قد صادفت عدم خبرة أو طيبة في مجلسكم .. لم تعرفوا زرقة الاتحاد بعد.

.....

تراوري

رددت مؤقتاً على من تخوف من قدومك.. صنعت مرتين واحرزت مثلهمها ...لا اختلاف على انك قناص.. ولا اختلاف أيضا على انك غير مضمون.

ستصبح اول خيارات منتخب بلادك ان ختيت الرحمن في قلبك ولعبت بانتظام.

.......

ابو عاقلة

لن نقول انك مثل هايسات الخط ماشي جاي.. لكنا سنقول ان سهولة محاورتك تعني انك مرشح لخلافة مساوي في التسبب في ركلات الجزاء.. أيضاً لا نظن انك ستصمد امام اوكرا او كوفي والعجوز مهند الطاهر يتلاعب بك.

......

زهير عبادي

انت افضل من يقدم استديو تحليلي ويحاور الضيوف على نطاق الوطن العربي حتى تظلم الاستديو تبعك الامكانات والضيوف.. اخرهم من جاءوا به لك ...من هو..وماهو كسبه.

.....

الحكم السمؤال

ما تنفخه في مباراة يساوي كسب زعيم الكيتا.. كما انك تحسس الناس بأنك تريد شكلا ومشاجرة.. ليت مساعد الحكم وليد كان حكماً.

.......

عصام الحاج

من أوحى لك بشيل وش القباحة.. الوالي غادر وهو قادر فلماذا تغدر به ..مهما ملك ناقد من حصافة فلن ينتقص من محمود عبد العزيز لأن الجماهيرية تبقى حجابا.. الوالي نجم جماهيري أيضا.. وكفى.

......

الكاردينال

أظن انك ستترك الهلال قريباً جداً بعد اقالة كافالي المتوقعة.. لكنك لو أتممت الجوهرة تكون ما قصرت.. كيف لا وقد كادت .. للاسف لا يمكن بناء فريق واستاد في وقت واحد ..اخطأت في الأولويات.

......

جمال سالم

تألقك الأخير لم يدهش احد.. ما ادهشهم هو تركك للكسل وتسرعك الحميد.. كذا الحارس القائد.

.....

ما اروع شارة الكابتنية في عضد أمير كمال...الكابتن لا يغيب يا راجي الحبيب.

.....

عبد التام

دخلت قلوب الجماهير والبوماتها...لكن بعد ان جعل اللواء شقاق ناطقاً رسمياً للمجلس فسكوتك من ذهب.

......

ابراهومة الصغير

جاءتك الفرصة الكبرى لتبدع وتخلد.. ركز على الباص تبقى باشا.

......

الاتحاد العام

كدت أن أشبهه بالبرلمان وكيف يمسك نوابه عن الفعل وينتظرون.. حتى تبين لي ان رؤساء الاتحاد نوابا في البرلمان...

......

حاتم التاج

انت أفضل معلق ...البلد ضيقة.. ومكانك بلا شك البي ان وغيرها.. مقارنتك بغيرك هنا تظلمك...

.......

رابع الدوري

يمكن بقليل من الجهد ان ترجع وصيفاً كما كنت أبدا.. لكن يبدو ان كثيراً من الجهد يبذله غيرك.. لعل هذا الموسم سيكون الوصيف مختلفا أيضاً.

.....

سوداني

والشركة التي أبدعت في احتفال تتويج المريخ اصبحت الأولى حاليا في دنيا الاتصالات.. لعلها ستدعم القمة افريقياً.. قمصان بشعارها في الخارج أمر يفرق كثيراً.

........

الوك

تتحرق للمشاركة ونتحرق لرؤيتك.. أمس شاهدتك في مباراة مسجلة مع فريقك السابق... فعرفت ان المريخ قد مسك الجوكر أخيراً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عمر بخيت ينفي غضبه علي عدم اختياره نجماً لمباراة الذئاب



خاص: (كورة سودانية)
وردت الي (كورة سودانية) معلومات تفيد بقيام لاعب وسط المريخ عمر بخيت بنفي ما جاء عبر الوساط المختلفة عن عدم رضاؤه وغضبه علي عدم اختياره نجماً لمباراة الاحمر امام الرابطة كوستي في الدوري الممتاز واختيار زميله في الفريق المالي تراوري .. واكد ان تراوري يستحق النجومية عقب المجهود الكبير الذي بذله خلال اللقاء واوضح اللاعب إلا ان معايير اختيار نجم المباراة دائما مرتبط باحراز الاهداف واشار هناك لاعبين يبذلون مجهودات كبيرة خلال اللقاء وهؤلاء يستحقون تكريم خاص.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أضواء على الجولة الثانية لدوري سوداني الممتاز
المريخ يتصدر بفارق هدف عن الأمل.. وصيام جماعي لفرق الهلال
الهلال وأهلي الخرطوم وهلال الأبيض يشتبكون في المركز الرابع
الأجانب يواصلون الثنائيات وإيزاكال الأمل يتصدر الهدافين




مأمون أبوشيبة

جرت مباريات الجولة الثانية لدوري سوداني الممتاز يومي السبت والأحد 30 و31 يناير وكانت الجولة الأولى للمنافسة قد انطلقت الثلاثاء 26 يناير واكتلمت يوم الأربعاء، مما يعني ان الجولتين الأوليتين لعبت مبارياتها خلال 6 أيام فقط أي خلال أقل من اسبوع مما يعكس ضغط البرنامج وأداء كل فريق لمباراتين في الأسبوع الواحد بسبب كثرة عدد الفرق.

شهدت الجولة الثانية تعثر الهلال بالتعادل في الأبيض مما اتاح للمريخ اعتلاء الصدارة بفوزه على الرابطة كوستي وجاءت صدارة المريخ بفارق هدف عن الأمل عطبرة الذي حقق فوزه الثاني على أرضه ليحصل على العلامة الكاملة بجانب المريخ، وشهدت الجولة سقوط فريقي الفاشر المريخ والهلال على أرضيهما بملعب النقعة حيث فاز نيل شندي على هلال الفاشر وفاز أهلي الخرطوم على مريخ الفاشر، وغاب عن الجولة فريقا أهلي مدني ومريخ نيالا الخاضعان للراحة.

===

المريخ والأمل في القمة بالعلامة الكاملة

حقق المريخ فوزه الثاني على أرضه بهدفين نظيفين على حساب الرابطة كوستي ونال الهدفين المالي مامادو تراوري على مدار الشوطين بلعبتين (فيرست تايم) مستفيداً من عكسية أوكرا المتقنة في الشوط الأول، وكرة ضفر المرتدة في الشوط الثاني.. ليحصد المريخ العلامة الكاملة (6 نقاط) وأربعة أهداف نظيفة.. كما حقق الأمل عطبرة فوزه الثاني على حساب النسور أمدرمان بهدفين لهدف وقد كرر محترف الأمل الخطير ايزاكال تيتو التسجيل بثنائية لينفرد بصدارة الهدافين.. وقد حصل الأمل على العلامة الكاملة أيضا، ولكن الهدف الذي ولج شباكه جعله يتأخر عن المريخ بهدف.

===

الأزرق يعود بنقطة ويشتبك في الرابع

كسب الهلال العاصمي نقطة ثمينة من داخل معقل هلال التبلدي إثر التعادل السلبي ليصبح رصيد كل من الفريقين أربع نقاط ويشتبكان في المركز الرابع مع أهلي الخرطوم ولكل من الفرق الثلاثة هدفين نظيفين بينما تقدم عليهم الخرطوم الوطني في المركز الثالث بنسبة الأهداف المحرزة إثر فوزه على مريخ كوستي بنتيجة 3/1 والتي تعتبر أفضل من 2/صفر.

==

كل الفرق باسم الهلال تفشل في التسجيل

ظاهرة غريبة واكبت الجولة الثانية حيث فشلت الفرق الأربعة التي تحمل اسم (الهلال) في إحراز أي هدف وذلك بتعادل هلال الأبيض وهلال العاصمة سلبياً وخسارة هلال كادوقلي على ارضه صفر/1 وكذلك خسارة هلال الفاشر على أرضه صفر/1 وجاءت خسارة الأخيرين أمام فريقي شندي الأهلي والنيل على التوالي.

= = = = = =

سقوط قمة الفاشر على أرضها

شهدت الجولة الثانية سقوط فريقي القمة بالفاشر المريخ والهلال على أرضهما بملعب النقعة حيث خسر هلال الفاشر امام ضيفه النيل شندي بهدف بينما خسر المريخ في اليوم التالي امام ضيفه أهلي الخرطوم بهدفين نظيفين لتعيش جماهير الفاشر يومين حزينين لا سيما أن فريقي المدينة بدءا المنافسة على أرضهما وسيلعبان أيضا الجولة الثالثة على أرضهما، هلال الفاشر يستضيف المريخ المتصدر بينما يستقبل مريخ الفاشر الخرطوم الوطني.

= = = = = ==

إيزاكال تيتو يسبق الهدافين ويحصد الجوائز

واصل مهاجم الأمل عطبرة الغاني الجديد إيزاكال تيتو التسجيل الثنائي للجولة الثانية على التوالي حيث سجل هدفي الأمل في شباك النسور، وكان في الجولة الأولى قد سجل هدفي فريقه في شباك الأمير ليتصدر قائمة الهدافين بأربعة أهداف، كما حاز على جائزة سوداني للمرة الثانية على التوالي كنجم وهداف خطير يعلن عن نفسه في النسخة (21) من الدوري الممتاز وموجهاً انذاراً خطيراً لكل فرق الممتاز.

= = = = =

الهدافون الأجانب وسباق بالثنائيات

تواصلت ظاهرة إحراز الهدافين الأجانب للأهداف بالثنائيات حيث سجل مهاجم المريخ المالي محمد تراوري هدفي فريقه امام الرابطة، كما سجل مهاجم الخرطوم الغاني كوامو اماكو هدفين من أهداف فريقه الثلاثة في مرمى مريخ كوستي.. بينما واصل مهاجم الأمل الغاني ايزاكال تيتو تسجيل الثنائيات للجولة الثانية على التوالي بتسجيل هدفي الأمل في مرمى النسور وكان قد سجل في الجولة الأولى هدفي فريقه في مرمى الأمير، يذكر أن محترف المريخ الغاني أوكرا كان قد سجل هدفي فريقه في مرمى مريخ كوستي في الجولة الأولى.

= == = =

كلتشي يحسن رقمه التاريخي

بالهدف الذي احرزه مهاجم أهلي شندي النيجيري كلتشي أوسونوا في مرمى هلال كادوقلي رفع اللاعب عدد أهدافه في تاريخ الدوري الممتاز إلى 122 هدفاً متقدماً على فيصل العجب بعدد 3 أهداف حيث للعجب 119 هدفاً.. يذكر أن كلتشي سجل 116 هدفاً بشعار فريقي القمة و6 أهداف بشعار أهلي شندي.

= = = = = =

ثلاث ركلات جزء وحالة طرد

شهدت الجولة الثانية احتساب ثلاث ركلات جزاء للخرطوم الوطني والنسور والنيل شندي والأخير أهدر ركلته.

بينما شهدت الجولة حالة طرد واحدة للاعب أهلي شندي محمد عوض باتو.

= = = = =

تحت المجهر

* شهدت الجولة الثانية تحقيق 6 انتصارات وتعادلين.

* تم تسجيل 13 هدفاً وهو نفس عدد الأهداف في الجولة الأولى.

* ثلاثة لاعبين اجانب أحرزوا ثنائية هم تراوري (المريخ) أماكو (الخرطوم) وإيزاكال (الأمل).

* 8 فرق صامت عن التسجيل منها الفرق الأربعة التي تحمل اسم الهلال بجانب الرابطة كوستي والأهلي عطبرة ومريخ الفاشر والأمير البحراوي.

* ثلاثة فرق خسرت على أرضها وهي فريقا الفاشر المريخ والهلال بجانب هلال كادوقلي.

* نجم الجولة إيزاكال تيتو مهاجم الأمل الغاني الذي قاد فريقه للفوز للمرة الثانية وكرر حصد جائزة سوداني.

= = = = == = =

نجوم سوداني

حاز على جوائز سوداني لنجومية المباريات كل من:

* إيزاكال (الأمل).

* تراوري (المريخ).

* أماكو (الخرطوم)

* مهند الطاهر (هلال الأبيض)

* مجاهد فاروق (أهلي شندي)

* خليفة (أهلي الخرطوم)

* محمد صلاح (النيل)

* عثمان علي (أهلي عطبرة).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللجنه العليا لمشروع الدعم الجماهيري 2870



عقدت لجنه مشروع الدعم الجماهيري نهار أمس الإثنين برئاسه رئيس اللجنه وامين الخزينه الاستاذ / الرشيد الطاهر لقاء هام ببنك فيصل الاسلامي الفيحاء وضم اللقاء مجموعه من ممثلي البنوك وهم بنك فيصل الاسلامي وبنك المشرق النيل الازرق وبنك امدرمان الوطني وممثلين لشركه التامينات الاسلاميه وصندوق الضمان الاجتماعي وكذلك ممثلين للأخوه الكرام بمطار الخرطوم الدولي
وقام الباشمهندس / جمال برهان المسؤل الفني في اللجنه بشرح طريقه الاشتراك والذي تجاوب معه كل الحضور والذين التزموا كذلك بادخال كل اسرهم واهلهم في مشروع الدعم الجماهيري 2870
وكذلك التزم كل ممثلي الفئات المزكوره اعلاه بعمل لقاءت بين لجنه التسير والجهات التي يعملون بها خلال الايام القادمه
ونتقدم باالشكر الجزيل لكل الحضور ونخص باالشكر الساده بنك فيصل الاسلامي الفيحاء علي كرم الضيافه وحسن الاستقبال

أعلام اللجنه العليا لمشروع الدعم الجماهيري 2870


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جولة خاصة بتألق الأجانب     
تراوري يعود ويحسم الصدارة للأحمر.. وكلتشي يتكفل بنقاط الاسود
ايزكال الفهود يقص أجنحة النسور بثنائية ويتربع على القائمة واماكو يمنح الكوماندوز العلامة الكاملة


تقرير: عبد الله التمادي

شهدت الجولة الثانية من الدوري الممتاز للنسخة 21 تألقاً لافتاً لعدد كبير من المحترفين الأجانب الذين سنحت لهم فرصة المشاركة مع انديتهم في الجولة وكانت لهم الكلمة العليا في قلب الطاولة على الخصوم في عديد المباريات خاصة فيما يتعلق بالشق الهجومي للفرق وعلى سبيل المثال مهاجم المريخ المالي مامادو تراوري الذي تكفل بالحصول على العلامة الكاملة لفريقه وتكفل باحراز الثنائية التي تربع بها المريخ على ترتيب الفرق بنهاية الجولة الثانية، أما الغاني ازكال تيتو مهاجم الأمل عطبرة تفوق على الجميع وتربع على عرش هدافي المنافسة من مباراتين فقط وفي المباراة الاولى تكفل بحسم نقاط الامير وحصل على نجومية المباراة فيما تكفل في المباراة الثانية بنقاط النسور ويكون الامل ممنوناً للمهاجم المرعب تيتو، وفي كادوقلي كان النيجيري كلاتشي اوسونوا حاضراً بقوة ومنح الاهلي شندي التفوق من خارج الديار واحرز الهدف اليتيم الذي انتهت عليه المباراة وتكفل بنقاط الارسنال من الجبال وفي مباريات أخرى كانت هنالك ادوار خفية للمحترفين الاجانب في عديد المباريات خاصة في مباراة الهلال وهلال الابيض والتي نجح فيها مكسيم فودوجو في حماية عرين الازرق بنجاح للمباراة الثانية على التوالي.

عودة قوية لتراوري

يكون نادي المريخ العاصمي ممنوناً لمهاجمه العائد بقوة في لقاء الفريق الأخير أمام الرابطة كوستي وهو اللقاء الذي تربع بنهايته الفريق الاحمر على ترتيب المنافسة برصيد ست نقاط كاملة كانت من نصيب الثنائي الأجنبي في الفريق عندما خطف الغاني اوكرا الفوز في المباراة الأولى من مريخ كوستي وليكون الدور على المالي تراوري في المباراة الثانية ويفعل مافعله اوكرا ويحرز الثنائية في شباك الذئاب ويقهر الفريق الزائر بثنائية على مدار الشوطين كما فعل اوكرا من قبل في لقاء الرهيب وتؤكد ثنائية مامادو في شباك الرابطة العودة القوية للمهاجم المرعب تراوري ومزاولة مهمته من جديد في هز شباك الخصوم وكان تراوري قد تكفل بنقاط الرابطة كاملة دون نقصان بالاضافة الى حصوله على نجومية المباراة المقدمة من الشركة الراعية للمنافسة.

سلامة شباك جمال

للمرة الثانية على التوالي يحافظ الحارس اليوغندي الاصل السوداني الجنسية جمال سالم على شباكه نظيفة من غزو هجوم الحصوم ونخرج للمرة الثانية بدون ان تتقبل شباكه هدفاً مما يؤكد ان وجود جمال سالم في الخشبات الحمراء ضرورة لابد منها.

مكسيم يحرج هجوم أزرق التبلدي

في لقاء الهلال وهلال الابيض في الجولة الثانية على ملعب استاد الابيض والذي تقاسم فيه الطرفان النقاط لعدم وصول اي منهما لشباك الآخر كان للحارس الكاميروني الأصل السوداني الجنسية لويك مكسيم فودوجو حارس الهلال الكعب العالي في نظافة شباكه من هجوم ازرق كردفان كما نجح للمرة الثانية من حماية مرماه من ولوج اي هدف كما في اللقاء الاول امام الهلال كادوقلي ليكون تألق مكسيم في مرمى الهلال العلامة البارزة في الفريق الازرق على مدار اللقاءين بكادوقلي والابيض.

كلاتشي يستعيد ذاكرة التهديف

استعاد المهاجم النيجيري الاصل السوداني الجنسية كلاتشي اوسونوا مهاجم الاهلي شندي ذاكرة التهدفين في الجولة الثانية ووضع بصمته في شباك الهلال كادوقلي بهدف كان كفيلاً بحصد النقاط للاهلي شندي ولعل كلاتشي اوسونوا هو الهداف التاريخي للمنافسة ابان تواجده في الهلال والمريخ وحالياً الاهلي شندي وكان هدف كلاتشي الاخير بطعم الانتصار على الاهلاوية وهو يقود الفريق لمركز جيد سيما وان الفريق تقبل الخسارة في الجولة الاولى من هلال الابيض.

الفهد ازكال يبعث برسالة للهدافين

بعث المحترف الغاني ازكال تيتو مهاجم الامل عطبرة برسالة قوية لبقية مهاجمي الدوري الممتاز برمتهم وتربع على عرش هدافي المنافسة خلال جولتين فقط برصيد اربعة اهداف بالاضافة الى انه حصد جائزة سوداني الشركة الراعية لتكون له في مباراتي فريقه امام الامير البحراوي والنسور في الجولة الثانية، خطف ازكال تيتو الانظار من الجميع في اللقاءين الاخرين مع فريقه واحرز اهداف الأمل كاملة على مدار المباراتين وتكفل بحسم النقاط أمام الامير والنسور بمعدل هدفين في شباك كل فريق مما يؤكد ان ازكال قادم بقوة الصاروخ في الدوري مهدداً عرش الهدافين وكانت ثنائية ازكال في الامير والنسور رسالة واضحة المعالم للجميع بالاضافة الى ان اللاعب يعتبر الوحيد في النسخة الحالية الذي حصد نجومية مباراتين على التوالي وكان ازيكال في اللقاء الأخير الذي جمع فريقه بالنسور نجماً فوق العادة وتمكن من قص اجنحة النسور مرتين كمال فعل مع الامير في الجولة الاولى واكد انه لاعب يملك قيمة فنية عالية خاصة وان ازكال هي السنة الاولى له في الدوري الممتاز حيث انضم خلال فترة التسجيلات لفرقة الفهود.

اماكو بعلن عن نفسه

أعلن لاعب وسط الخرطوم الوطني المحترف الغاني اماكو عن نفسه في لقاء الفريق أمس الاول أمام المريخ كوستي برسم الجولة الثانية من الدوري وتكفل باحراز هدفي فريقه في شباك الفريق الزائر وكفل الفوز لفريقه في ظاهرة تؤكد ان الدوري موعود باثارة قوية على صعيد الهدافين خاصة من اللاعبين الغانيين الذي استجلبتهم الاندية في فترة التسجيلات وحصل لاعب وسط الخرطوم على جائز نجم المباراة مرافقاً مواطنه ازكال في الامل وسارا على درب غاني المريخ اوكرا في الجولة الأولى.

اوكرا يحضر أولاً ويفسح المجال لتراوري ثانياً

في الجولة الاولى تمكن لاعب وسط المريخ وصانع ألعابه الغاني اوغستين اوكرا ان يحصل على نجومية مباراة الفريق امام مريخ كوستي وتكفل باحراز الثنائية ولكن في الجولة الثانية غاب وفسح المجال للمالي تراوري بعد اهداه الهدف الاول من تمريرة رائعة زكان اوكرا احرز أجمل اهداف الدوري في الجولة الاولى لكنه احتجب في الجولة الثانية.

ابيكو يتحسس الطريق

شارك الغاني ابيكو قلب دفاع الهلال مع فريقه مرتين على التوالي في مباراتي الفريق امام هلال كادوقلي في الجولة الاولى وامام هلال الابيض في الجولة الثانية وبدأ ابيكو يكسب ثقة الجهاز الفني للفريق الازرق ويتحسس طريقه للتشكيل الاساسي في غياب المدافع سيف مساوي قائد الفريق وكان ابيكو نجما في لقاء الهلال كادوقلي وبرز في مواجهة هلال الابيض بجانب الوطني عمار الدمازين.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمن تقرع الاجراس؟
حسن محمد حمد
انطلقت قاطرة الرعب الحمراء ..والصبر حكمة ... يحتاجها الزعيم ..

@ قدم المريخ ..لمحات وضيئة ..للصورة الكاملة التي سيظهر عليها في الاستحقاقات الداخلية والخارجية ..المقبلة ..يمكن ان تقرأ من خلالها العين البصيرة بكرة القدم .وعدا ..وبشريات ..وتمني ..كما تقول الاغنية اياها ..
@لا يمكن ان ندعي ان الاحمر ..قدم اداءا عطيما ..او كل المنتظر منه ...امس الاول ..او في افتتاحية دوري سوداني الممتاز ..باي حال ..
@ لكن ..سيكون سذاجة وقلة المام بماهية كرة القدم ..لو حاول اي احد المراء في ان بداية المريخ للموسم ..واحدة من افضل البدايات ..لاي موسم ..لاي فريق ..في اي دوري في العالم ..اداءا ..ونتائج
..هذه لغة الارقام ..ويكفي للصفوة العودة لبدايات المريخ ..طوال المواسم الماضية ..وعلي رأس ذلك الموسم الماضي ..الذي دخله المريخ وهو بطلا لسيكافا زوون ..و سيدا للاندية السودانية ..بدءا بابو الهل ..وصولا الي الميرغني كسلا ..انتهاء بموردة الكشامر وقلب الاسد الكرمك ..
@ ليست هناك ..بداية افضل ..او اميز من مباراتي الرهيب ..والرابطة ..
@وحتي لا نفسح مجالا للذين يكيلون بالمزاج ..والعواطف والحالة الروائية للذات ..ارجو ان اذكرهم باخر نتائج الرهيب مع الهلال في عقر داره ..تلك المباراة التي استبسل حكام صالح (كالعادة) ليخرجوا متعادلين للهلال مع احمر كوستي ..الخطير ..اما الرابطة كوستي ..فيكفي انهم احرجو كشف النجوم الكبار في الخرطوم الوطني ..واجبروهم علي القبول بالتعادل السلبي في قلب الخرطوم ..
@ ولذا ..ولاسباب اخري ..تتعلق بعملية صناعة الفرق الكبري ..لا نملك سوي تاكيد اعجابنا الكبير ..باداء ونتائج الفرقة الحمراء ..ذلك ان ما نتابعه الان ..يؤكد ان (المارد الاحمر)..يتبلور في اضطراد متصاعد الان ..وان السير بهدؤ ..يصل بك ..اسرع ..واكثر امانا الي القمة ..
@صحيح ان هنالك اخطاء ..في اداء بعض عناصر الفريق ..
@صحيح ان هنالك ..اخطاء ..كبيرة في التشكيلة ..وهناك اصرار غبي علي استمرار لاعبين لا يملكون مثقال ذرة من اهلية بارتداء شعار المريخ ..ومن هؤلاء من استنفد كل الفرص ..واصبح معبرا لكل هزائم المريخ لما يزيد عن الخمس سنوات
..وهناك مجاملات باسم منح فرص للمصعدين ...وكان المريخ نادي حي ..عليه ضريبة باسم حق (اولاد الحلة).. وفات علي انصار هذا الفهم ..ان ( الحلة)للمريخ ..هي السودان ..بحدوده الكاملة ..قبل الفصل ..
@ بوضوح شديد ..مسأل منه امام الله والتأريخ ..ابراهومة ..بعيد جدا عن اهلية الدفاع عن الشعار الاحمر ..يعاني من ثقل فظيع ..وتلجلج ليس مكانه وسط فريق يحتاج للاعب يتعامل مع الكرة في لمحة ..لصناعة فرص لاخطر خط هجوم بافريقيا علي الاطلاق ..كما ان موضوع مصعب غلب الطب والطبيب ..الا يكفي يا عزيزي امير دامر ..ان يكون هذا الظهير ..هو معبر مازيمبي لواد حلمنا التأريخي في نصف نهائي ..كنا سنجتازه ..بكل سهولة ..بهدفي ديديه والعقرب ..لو تم طرد مصعب ..هنا ..فقط ..لانه لو حدث ذلك كانت مباراة الردكاسل بدون مصعب ستنتهي بهدفين دون مقابل ..وبدون مصعب في لوممباشي ..ما كان بواتينج سيجد طريقا لمرمي جمال سالم لو لاعبناهم ب9 لاعبين لشهر كامل ..
فلماذا الاصرار علي مصعب ..اتريدون تكرار مهزلة مازيمبي مرة اخري ..ام لييييه ..يا امير ..يا دامر ..؟؟
@ يمكن الصبر علي ابراهومة ..عسي ان يتطور ..ولكن لماذا يصر دامر ومن معه علي فرض مصعب ...علما ان هذا اللاعب يشكل عبءا مميتا علي الطرف الايسر ..ولاعبي المحور ..والاستوبر والقشاش ..و جمال سالم ..والجمهور ..
@ لا نقول ذلك خوفا علي المريخ علي ملعبه ..ففي الموسم الماضي تكفلت حشود الخلص الاوفياء بارهاب كل الخصوم وقادت فريقها حتي ربع النهائي ..لكننا نتحدث عن معارك افريقية ..اثبت هذا اللاعب انه معبر الموت للمريخ في كل مشاركاته فيها ..
@ عفوا ..الصحفي ..لا يملك فرصا للمجاملة ..او الخداع ..او غض الطرف علي القذي ..او اداء دور الدبلوماسي ..باي حال ..فمعذرة ..
@نعود لما قدمه المريخ في بداياته ..الحالية ..التي تقول الارقام والوقائع ..انه حقق فيها نجاحا كبيرا ..يفوق المرجو بحساب كيفية الاعداد ..والتغييرات الجذرية التي طالت العارضة الفنية للفريق ..والهزة الادارية البالغة التي ضربت النادي ..مع العلم ان البدايات اصلا تأتي ضمن البرنامج الاعدادي التجريبي..ونسب النجاح فيها تتساوي مع احتمالات عدمه ..
@ قدم المالي الموهوب مامادو تراوري نفسه افضل تقديم ..ونجح في استعتدة وضعيته في دواخل الصفوة ..تماما ..في مباراتين فحسب ..
@وقبله ..انتزع البلاك ستار اوكراه ..كل اهات وصفقات ..الاعجاب ..من كل الخبراء والتقنيين ..والنقاد ..وقبل كل اؤلئك ..الصفوة ..الزواقين ..عشاق الفن الاصيل ..والنبوغ الكروي ..البكر ..اذ اشترك الثنائي المالي والغاني فضل منح فريقهما العلامة الكاملة ..والتحليق بالصدارة ..بصناعة الاهداف ..واحرازها ايضا ..كما تقاسما جوائز سوداني ..للمرتين علي التوالي ..وهما يمثلان فرسي رهان الاحمر للمواسم القادمة في معاركه القارية ..
@ جمال سالم استعاد كل اراضيه دفعة واحدة ..واصبح مرشحا ..لتحقيق تطلعنا الذي اشرنا الي قدرة المريخ الحالي علي تكراره ..وهو الاحتفاظ بالشباك عذراء لاكثر من الدورة الاولي ..وطبعا كان قلب الدفاع في الموعد..امير ..وعلي ..معا ..كما اثبت الصاعد شمس الفلاح ..امكانياته التي تؤهله ليحتل مكانه كاحد كبار نجوم الدفاع المريخي ..قوي ..شرس ..مفتح ..ولا يعرف الهظار ..وسريع ..لكنه يحتاج للتدرج ..يا دامر ..
@ قلت سابقا ..ان نجم مباراة الافتتاح الحقيقي ..هو ..المعلم الاحمر عمر بخيت ..ليس لانه (شايل)عبء مصعب ..بل لانه كان رمانة التوازن ..واعطي بسخاء دفاعا وهجوما ..قطع ..ومنع ..وصنع ..رغم وجود ابراهومة الاسمي ..وتوهان جابسون ..وللمرة الثانية ..كرر المعلم الاحمر تالقه المبهر ..ولكن اللجنة العمياء ..كررت تجاهله ..برافو عمر بخيت ..افضل محور سوداني منذ غياب جمال ابوعنجة ..انا امنحك نجومية اللقائين ..واحمل تنظيم مريخاب اوفياء ..مسؤلية الحافز ..
@ لعب عنكبة مباراتين مجنونتين ..كعادته .. سرعة ..اندفاع ..روح قتالية ..اقرب للتهور ..لكن فعاليته واهميتها لتنشيط الطلعات الهجومية واضحة ..بس حبة تركيز ..يا عنكبوت ..بكري شارك علي الواقف بحثا عن التدرج
@ وقطعا ..فريق يفتقد خدمات ..الهاف الايمن ..والظهير الايسر ..وعدد من الاساسيين ..يتاثر كثيرا ..
@ كوفي ..وبخيت خميس ..هما اهم نقاط قوة الفرقة الحمراء اذا اردنا ان نفكر بموضوعية في الشامبيونزليق ..وطوكيو ..وكاس العالم للاندية ..مصعب واخوانه مجربين ..
@ولابد من اعادة رمضان لوظيفته هاف ايمن ..ومنح مانعة الصواعق عطرون كل ما يحتاجه من فرص ودعم ليحتل مكانه في الليبرو ..لانه يجيد القطع ..بالراس والقدمين وقراءة العكسيات والتمريرات البينية ..ويمتاز بالشراسة وقوة الالتحام ..
@لكن ..نحتاج من فرسان المدرجات ..قبل كل العناصر المكونة للكيان الاحمر الابي ..الصبر ..الدعم ..المؤازرة ..والسند ..في كل الاحوال ..وبالله التوفيق ..
آخر الاجراس
___________________________
ونسي ..في قوون ..والتناسب
___________________________
@ مثل ملايين غيري ..تابعت اللقاء المباشر للاخ اسامة ونسي ..رئيس التسيير ..في قوون ..وخرجت مثلهم ..بلا شئ ..
@كلام مكرر ..رتيب ..وممل ..ايضا ..وتاكيدات لا جدوي منها ..ولا طائل ..
@ لا ادري لماذا يصر الاخ الباشمهندس علي تجميل الواقع المحزن للمريخ تحت وطئة قيادته ..؟
@ونسي ..يؤكد اتساع رقعة الامال والتطلعات الحمراء تحت قيادته ..رغم انف كل الوقائع والاحداث ...
@ تري هل تابع ونسي ..ما اكده البلجيكي ..لوك ايميل ..في المؤتمر الصحفي الرسمي عقب مباراة الرابطة امس الاول ..؟
@ايميل قال (الفوز ..في ظل الوضع الاداري الحالي اعجاز)

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أضواء حول الجولة الثانية للممتاز ..المريخ والأمل في الصدارة ..وإيزيكال ينفرد بقائمة الهدافين..!!

الخرطوم: علي حسن


جاءت الجولة الثانية للدوري الممتاز قوية ومثيرة كما توقعها أنصار الرياضة حيث حفلت المباريات الثمانية بمنافسة مثيرة بين الأندية المتبارية حيث حققت 6 أندية الانتصار وإنتهت مباراتين بنتيجة التعادل وتم إراحة فريقين في الجولة الثانية هما الأهلي مدني ومريخ نيالا وفيما يلي نلقي الضوء على نتائج الجولة.

المريخ يكسب الرابطة ويتصدر

تربع المريخ العاصمي على صدارة المنافسة بعد أن حقق الانتصار الثاني توالياً على الرابطة كوستي بهدفين دون رد نالهما المالي مامادو تراوري وبالرغم من الانتصار إلا أن الفريق لم يقدم العرض المتوقع ولكنه كسب النقاط وتربع على صدارة الممتاز،فيما قدم الرابطة مباراة حسب امكانياته الفنية والجاهزية.

الأمل ينال العلامة الكاملة

حقق الأمل العطبراوي انتصاراً مهماً على ضيفه النسور الأم درماني بهدفين مقابل هدف لينال العلامة الكاملة من مباراتين ويتخلف الفريق عن المريخ المتصدر بفارق هدف بعد أن قدم مستويات طيبة، فيما تعرض النسور للخسارة الأولى بعد التعادل أمام الأهلي العطبراوي.

الأهلي شندي يغتال هلال كادقلي

اغتال الأهلي شندي طموحات مضيفه هلال كادقلي بهدف القناص كليتشي وبذلك يكون الأهلي قد ضمد جراح الخسارة الأولى أمام هلال الأبيض، فيما عمقت الخسارة جراح أصحاب الأرض حيث خسر هلال الجبال مباراتين على ملعبه مما جعل انصار الفريق يتخوفون من تكرار تجربة الموسم المنصرم والتي كادت أن تبعد الأسود من دوري الأضواء.

هلال الفاشر يغرق في نيل شندي

عاد النيل شندي بثلاثة نقاط غالية بعد أن تفوق على هلال الفاشر بهدف على ملعبه وبين انصاره بعد أن قدم النيل مباراة كبيرة ليؤكد أنه إضافة حقيقية للدوري الممتاز والانتصار خارج الديار نقطة إيجابية في تاريخ نادي صاعد حديثاً للممتاز، فيما فشل هلال الفاشر في إرضاء قاعدته الرياضية للمرة الثانية على التوالي بعد أن تعادل في مباراة الافتتاح أمام الأهلي العاصمي دون أهداف.

هلال الأبيض والهلال حبايب تقاسم

فريقا هلال الأبيض والهلال العاصمي نقاط مباراتهما وتعادلا سلبياً بعد مباراة طيبة من الطرفين حيث إقتنع كل طرف بنتيجة المباراة ليترفع رصيد كل منهما إلى 4 نقاط بعد أن حقق كل فريق الانتصار في الجولة الأولى حيث فاز هلال الأبيض على الأهلي شندي بهدفين دون رد وبذات النتيجة فاز الهلال العاصمي على هلال كادقلي.

الأمير يفرض التعادل على الأهلي عطبرة

فرض الأمير البحراوي الوافد الجديد على منافسة الممتاز نتيجة التعادل الأبيض على مضيفه الأهلي العطبراوي وتعد تلك النتيجة إيجابية بالنسبة للأمير وفق حسابات الأرض والجمهور،وفي المقابل تذوق انصار الأهلي نتيجة التعادل بطعم الخسارة خاصة وأن الفريق لعب على ملعبه وبين انصاره وفشل للمرة الثانية في تحقيق الانتصار بعد أن تعادل أمام النسور الأم درماني في الجولة الأولى.

الأهلي الخرطوم يقهر مريخ الفاشر إنتزع الأهلي العاصمي ثلاث نقاط غالية بعد أن قهر مريخ الفاشر بهدفين دون رد على ملعب النقعة بمدينة الفاشر بعد أن قدم مباراة كبيرة وكان الطرف الأفضل في اللقاء، وتراجع مستوى مريخ الفاشر كثيراً وتجرع خسارة قاسية لم تكن في الحسبان بعد أن حقق الانتصار في الجولة الأولى على النيل شندي بهدف.

الخرطوم الوطني يتجاوز مطب مريخ كوستي

تجاوز فريق الخرطوم الوطني مطب المريخ كوستي وتغلب عليه بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف بعد مباراة طيبة من الطرفين وكان الخرطوم هو الطرف الأفضل والأوفر هجوماً فيما قدم المريخ كوستي مباراة طيبة ولكن فارق الإعداد ساهم بصورة واضحة في انتصار الخرطوم.

13 هدفاً في الأسبوع

سجلت الأندية المتبارية 13 هدفاً وهو ذات عدد أهداف الجولة الأولى ليصبح عدد الأهداف الكلي 26 هدفاً خلال 17 مباراة.

3 ركلات جزاء في الأسبوع

إحتسب قضاة الملاعب ثلاثة ضربات  جزاء خلال الأسبوع الثاني الأول كانت من نصيب النيل شندي ضد هلال الفاشر أهدرها اللاعب الصادق حسن، فيما كانت الركلة الثانية لصالح الخرطوم الوطني ضد مريخ كوستي سجل منها نجم الدين عبدالله هدفاً، وكذلك سجل عبدالعزيز كمال هدف النسور في شباك الأمل.

بطاقة حمراء وحيدة

أشهر أصحاب الياقات السوداء بطاقة حمراء واحدة كانت من نصيب لاعب الأهلي شندي محمد عوض”باتو” في مباراة فريقه ضد هلال كادقلي وهي البطاقة الثانية في المنافسة بعد بطاقة كاوندا مدافع الأمل العطبراوي في الجولة الأولى.

إيزيكال ينفرد بلقب الهداف

إنفرد مهاجم الأمل العطبراوي، الغاني إيزيكال بصدارة هدافي الدوري برصيد 4 أهداف من مبارتين بواقع هدفين في كل مباراة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استعداداً لمواجهة الخيالة الخميس     
المريخ يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي مساء اليوم ويختتم تحضيراته بملعب الفاشر القديم
المجلس يسلّم البلجيكي ايمال متبقي مقدم العقد.. وونسي يعد اللاعبين بتسليمهم مستحقاتهم الجمعة المقبل

شمس الدين الامين

يعود المريخ للتدريبات من جديد بعد راحة منحها الجهاز الفني للاعبين أمس عقب فراغ الفريق من مواجهة الرابطة كوستي أمس الأول والتي كسبها الأحمر بهدفين نظيفين، وسيؤدي الفريق مرانه الرئيسي في السابعة من مساء اليوم على ملعبه استعداداً لمواجهة هلال الفاشر يوم بعد غدٍ الخميس ضمن الجولة الثامنة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وتقرر أن تغادر البعثة للفاشر صباح غدٍ الأربعاء ببعثة قوامها 36 فرداً من بينهم 25 لاعباً ماعدا المعز محجوب ورمضان عجب إلى جانب قائد الفريق راجي عبد العاطي الذي سيغيب عن لقاء الخيالة يوم بعد غدٍ الخميس.

يؤدي المريخ في السابعة من مساء اليوم على ملعبه بأمدرمان مرانه الرئيسي استعداداً لمواجهة هلال الفاشر يوم بعد غدٍ الخميس وسيشارك في المران كل اللاعبين ماعدا رمضان عجب والمعز محجوب المصابين وسيحرص البلجيكي ايمال المدير الفني على الوقوف على مدى جاهزية اللاعبين الفنية والبدنية وتصحيح الأخطاء التي صاحبت الأداء في مباراة أمس الاول أمام الرابطة كوستي والعمل على تصحيحها حتى لا تتكرر في مباراتي الفاشر بالفاشر أمام الخيالة والسلاطين خاصة وأن الأحمر سيخوض هاتين المباراتين بدافع الفوز والحصول على النقاط الست حتى يحافظ على صدارته الحالية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وينتظر أن يختتم الفريق تحضيراته عصر غدٍ الأربعاء على ملعب الفاشر القديم بمران خفيف يضع من خلاله ايمال لمساته النهائية ويعتمد القائمة التي ستخوض المواجهة.

الأحمر إلى الفاشر غداً

تقرر أن تغادر بعثة المريخ إلى الفاشر في التاسعة من صباح غدٍ الأربعاء ببعثة قوامها 36 فرداً من بينهم 25 لاعباً من ضمنهم نجم الفريق ألوك أكيج وأعضاء الجهازين الإداري والفني فيما يتخلف الثنائي المصاب المعز محجوب ورمضان عجب إلى جانب راجي عبد العاطي الذي يغيب لظروف زواج شقيقه حيث تقرر أن يغيب اللاعب عن مباراتي الفريق أمام هلال ومريخ الفاشر المقبلتين، وقرر القطاع الرياضي عدم حوجة اللاعبين للانتظام في معسكرهم عقب مران اليوم الرئيسي حيث قرر أن يحضر نجوم الفريق إلى المطار مباشرة حيث تستغل البعثة طيران بدر للمغادرة للفاشر في التاسعة من صباح الغد لتصل إلى هناك في العاشرة الا ربعاً، وسيؤدي الفريق مرانه الختامي عصر نفس اليوم على ملعب الفاشر القديم.

عادل أبوجريشة يصل اليوم ويغادر مع البعثة للفاشر

يتوقع أن يصل الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي المريخ إلى الخرطوم اليوم قادماً من دبي وسيغادر عادل مع البعثة الحمراء إلى الفاشر صباح غدٍ الأربعاء لخوض مباراتي هلال ومريخ الفاشر المقبلتين.

المجلس يسلّم ايمال متبقي مقدم العقد

سلّم أمين خزينة المريخ أمس البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني لفريق الكرة متبقي مقدم العقد البالغ قدره 20 ألف دولار كما سلّم بقية أعضاء الجهاز الفني مرتب شهر يناير.

ونسي يجتمع بالأجانب

عقد المهندس أسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ اجتماعاً مطولاً مع أجانب الفرقة الحمراء بفندق ايوا مقر بعثة الفريق وعدهم من خلاله بتسليمهم مقدمات عقودهم والمرتبات في الخامس من الشهر الجاري وأعرب ونسي عن سعادته بالمستوى المميز الذي قدمه الأجانب في أول مباراتين للفريق في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز أمام مريخ والرابطة كوستي، وشرح الأجانب المشاكل التي يواجهونها حالياً وطالبوا بتسليمهم الشقق الخاصة بهم بعد أن تسلموا سياراتهم وطالبوا كذلك بمقدمات تعاقدهم مع الأحمر، وبعد التشاور مع رئيس النادي أكد ونسي للاعبين تسليمهم مستحقاتهم في الخامس من الشهر الجاري مطالباً اياهم ببذل أفضل ماعندهم حتى يساعدوا الفريق على تحقيق النتائج المرجوة في المرحلة المقبلة على الصعيدين المحلي والأفريقي وأوضح ونسي للأجانب أنهم لن يقصّروا معهم وسيقومون بحل كل مشاكلهم المالية حتى يكونوا في قمة الجاهزية للظهور بمستوى مميز مع الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة.

المكتب التنفيذي يجهّز شقق اللاعبين

أكمل المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ إجراءات تعاقد شقق اللاعبين الأجانب والجهاز الفني ظهر أمس وسيقوم المجلس بتسليم اللاعبين وأعضاء الجهاز الفني الشقق الجديدة يوم الاثنين المقبل عقب وصول بعثة الفريق من الفاشر، يذكر أن أجانب الفرقة الحمراء كانوا طالبوا بتخصيص شقق خاصة بهم بدلاً عن السكن في فندق ايوا مقر معسكر الفريق الحالي.

المجلس يسلّم الوطنيين حافز مباراتي كوستي

يسلّم مجلس المريخ اللاعبين الوطنيين حافز الفوز في مباراتي مريخ والرابطة كوستي اليوم الاثنين حيث يسعى المجلس لأن يغادر اللاعبون إلى الفاشر وهم في وضع معنوي جيد يساعدهم على الظهور بمستوى مميز في مباراتي هلال ومريخ الفاشر يمكّنهم من تحقيق الانتصار والعودة بالنقاط الست للخرطوم.

حاتم: أكملنا كافة ترتيبات رحلة الفاشر

أكد الكابتن حاتم محمد أحمد عضو القطاع الرياضي بنادي المريخ أن الجهاز الفني قرر سفر 25 لاعباً مع الفريق إلى الفاشر حتى يواصل الفريق تدريباته بصورة طبيعية بمشاركة كل اللاعبين لافتاً إلى ان البعثة ستقضي أسبوعاً كاملاً في الفاشر ولذلك كان لابد من سفر كل المجموعة ماعدا المصابين مشيراً إلى أنهم أكملوا كافة الترتيبات لإقامة البعثة بالفاشر بحجز الفندق والبص الخاص لنقل البعثة من الفندق للملعب، وامتدح حاتم البداية الجيدة للأحمر في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بعد فوزه على مريخ والرابطة كوستي مفيداً بأن الأحمر نجح بدرجة امتياز في الحصول على النقاط الست في أول مباراتين له في المسابقة، وتوقّع حاتم أن يجد المريخ صعوبة في التغلب على قمة الفاشر بعد أن خسر الخيالة والسلاطين في الجولة الماضية أمام الفرسان والنيل شندي لافتاً إلى أن أصحاب الأرض لن يقبلوا بخسارة جديدة ولذلك فإن الجهاز الفني للفريق تحسّب لكل شئ وطالب اللاعبين بضرورة القتال حتى يتمكن الأحمر من تحقيق الانتصار على قمة الفاشر والعودة بالنقاط كاملة إلى الخرطوم، وتحدث حاتم عن ملف الإصابات في الفريق وقال إن الثنائي رمضان عجب والمعز محجوب سينضمان للفريق عقب عودة البعثة من الفاشر مفيداً بأن الثنائي سيبدأ تدريبات التأهيل بتمارين صالة اليوم متوقعاً أن تستمر تدريبات الصالة حتى موعد بعثة الفريق من الفاشر.

إغلاق الإستاد

على صعيد متصل أكد السيد كمال دحية مدير إستاد المريخ أنهم سيستغلون سفر بعثة الفريق للفاشر في مواصلة أعمال الصيانة بالإستاد من صيانة للكراسي وتجهيز الكراسي الجديد لافتاً إلى أنهم سيكثّفون العمل في صيانة الإستاد في كافة أجزائه حتى يكون في وضعية جيدة عند عودة بعثة الفريق من الفاشر والاستعداد لاستقبال الأمير البحراوي في الجولة الثالثة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بملعبه بأمدرمان.

النيلين تنقل مباراتي المريخ بالفاشر

أكملت قناة النيلين ترتيباتها لنقل مباراتي المريخ أمام هلال ومريخ الفاشر من عاصمة ولاية شمال دارفور حيث تقرر أن يغادر وفد القناة إلى الفاشر صباح اليوم عبر الطيران لنقل مباراة المريخ يوم الخميس أمام هلال الفاشر ومن بعدها لقاء السلاطين والأحمر المحدد له السابع من الشهر الجاري.

سكرتير اتحاد الفاشر يعتمد النقعة لاستقبال مباراتي السلاطين والخيالة أمام المريخ

أكد مدثر سبيل سكرتير الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بالفاشر أنهم اعتمدوا إقامة مباراتي السلاطين والخيالة أمام المريخ بملعب النقعة بالفاشر لافتاً إلى أن ملعب النقعة مميز وأُجريت عليه عمليات صيانة واسعة في الفترة الماضية الأمر الذي جعله يكتسب أرضية جيدة وأصبح جاهزاً لاستضافة أي مباراة في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وذكر مدثر سبيل أن هلال ومريخ الفاشر اعتمدا ملعب النقعة لاستضافة مبارياتهما في الممتاز في نسخته الحالية، وتوقع مدثر سبيل الا يعاني المريخ في ملعب النقعة عند خوضه لمباراتي الخيالة والسلاطين في زيارته المرتقبة للفاشر مفيداً بأن ملعب النقعة في قمة الجاهزية لاستضافة لقاء الأحمر أمام السلاطين والخيالة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمر بخيت يكشف أسباب تألقه للصدى:     
وجدت عند ايمال ما افتقدته مع غارزيتو فظهرت بمستواي المعروف مع المريخ
نعم.. الوضع المالي ليس مطمئناً.. وليس هناك لاعب توقف بسبب المال
الوسط ظهر بمردود جيد في مباراتي الرهيب والرابطة في ظل عدم جاهزية معظم اللاعبين



شمس الدين الأمين

كشف عمر بخيت نجم وسط المريخ الكثير عن أسباب تألقه مع الفريق في أول مباراتين للفريق في بطولة الدوري الممتاز أمام الرابطة ومريخ كوستي وذكر أنه وجد عند البلجيكي ايمال المدير الفني للفريق ما افتقده مع الفرنسي غارزيتو لافتاً إلى أن ايمال منحه الثقة وجعله اللاعب رقم واحد عنده الأمر الذي جعله يظهر بمستوى مميز مع الفريق في أول مباراتين له في الممتاز واعداً بأن يواصل بنفس المستوى في المرحلة المقبلة، وتحدث عمر بخيت عن الكثير من الأمور في حوار مطول هنا نصه:

* في البدء نريد أن نعرف سر الظهور الجيد لعمر بخيت في الموسم الحالي؟

منذ انطلاقة إعداد الفريق في الموسم الحالي كنت حريصاً على الاستفادة من البرنامج التدريبي وقد وجدت الثقة من المدرب البلجيكي ايمال الذي رحّب بي وحفّزني على الاستفادة من المعسكر وأعتقد أن هذا الأمر لم يكن متوافراً لي في الموسم الماضي وأي لاعب كرة اذا وجد الثقة فإنه بلا شك سيكون في الموعد وسيقدم أفضل ماعنده مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية.

* هل أنت راضٍ عن ما قدمته في أول مباراتين للفريق في الممتاز؟

راضٍ عن ما قدمته في مباراتي مريخ كوستي والرابطة وهذا يعود إلى أنني استفدت كثيراً من البرنامج الإعدادي للفريق مع بداية الموسم وكنت أتدرب لوحدي قبل انطلاقة المعسكر الإعدادي للأحمر الأمر الذي مكّنني من أن أكون في درجة كبيرة من الجاهزية عند انطلاقة الدوري الممتاز.

* ماهي طموحاتك في الموسم الجديد؟

أريد أن أثبت للجميع أن المستوى الذي ظهرت به في الموسم الماضي لم يكن مستواي الحقيقي الذي عُرفت به منذ أن كنت في الجريف وكنت حريصاً على الاستفادة من البرنامج الإعدادي حتى أكون في الموعد وأقدم مردوداً مميزاً في الموسم الحالي مع الفريق.

* وهل ترى أن البلجيكي ايمال أضاف لك أشياء لم تجدها في السابق؟

ايمال منحني الثقة وجعلني اللاعب رقم واحد عنده وقد كنت افتقد هذه الأشياء مع غارزيتو، فالمدرب البلجيكي كان واثقاً من امكانياتي ومن خبراتي وأبدى حرصاً كبيراً على أن أمثل أحد أعمدته الرئيسية في فترته التدريبية مع المريخ.

* حديثك الايجابي عن ايمال يعني أن هناك مشكلة حدثت بينك وغارزيتو في الموسم الماضي؟

نعم هناك مشكلة مع غارزيتو ولكن لا أدري السبب فيها، وكل ما أقوله وأعرفه ان غارزيتو كان يبعدني لأسباب لا علاقة لها بكرة القدم.

* ربما بسبب عدم الانسجام مع لاعبي الوسط؟

ربما، عدم الانسجام كان وراء إبعادي من قائمة غارزيتو الأساسية في الموسم الماضي لأنني لم أبدأ الإعداد مع تلك المجموعة منذ البداية حيث انتقلت للمريخ في منتصف الموسم، ولكني في الموسم الحالي حرصت على الانخراط في المعسكر منذ وقت مبكر ووجد ثقة كبيرة من ايمال الذي دفع بي في كل المباريات الودية التي خاضها الفريق حتى استعدت لياقتي البدنية من جديد.

* برأيك هل تأثر المحور بتأخر إعداد بعض اللاعبين مثل سالمون وعلاء الدين؟ وهل أثّر ذلك تحديداً على مستواك؟

وسط المريخ بشكل عام والمحور يضم عدداً من النجوم المميزين وأصحاب الخبرات مثل علاء الدين وسالمون وابراهومة وكوفي وراجي ولكني أعتقد أن هؤلاء اللاعبين وفي حال وصلوا لمرحلة متقدمة من الجاهزية فإن وسط المريخ سيكون من أفضل خطوط الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة.

* رأيك في أداء خط الوسط في مباراتي الرابطة ومريخ كوستي؟

أعتقد أن خط الوسط قدم مردوداً جيداً مقارنة بعدم اكتمال لياقة بعض العناصر المؤثرة مثل راجي وكوفي وسالمون وعلاء الدين ورمضان لأن هؤلاء اللاعبين وفي حال اكتسبوا الجاهزية المطلوبة فإن وسط المريخ سيلعب دوراً كبيراً في نتائج الفريق في مقبل المباريات خاصة وأن هؤلاء اللاعبين يمثلون عظم الفريق ولذلك أكرر أن أداء خط الوسط في ظل هذه الظروف كان جيداً في مباراتي الرابطة ومريخ كوستي.

* عودة بعض اللاعبين الكبار قد يطيح بك من التشكيلة الأساسية؟

ليس مهماً من يشارك أساسياً المهم أن يكون اللاعب الذي ينال ثقة المدرب في قمة تميزه وأن يسهم مع بقية اللاعبين في تحقيق الانتصارات المرجوة خاصة وأن الأحمر يحتاج لكل لاعبيه في المرحلة المقبلة التي يخوض فيها الفريق تحديات صعبة على صعيد مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ودوري الأبطال وفي النهاية الأمر مشاركة اللاعبين من البداية يعود للجهاز الفني.

* رأيك في أداء خط دفاع المريخ في أول مباراتين للفريق في الممتاز؟

خط الدفاع قدم مستوىً مميزاً في مباراتي الرابطة ومريخ كوستي خاصة وأنه أسهم بفعالية في عدم اهتزاز شباك الفريق في تلك المباراتين إلى جانب الحارس المتميز جمال سالم.

* وكيف تنظر لمشاركة الثلاثي الشاب ابراهومة ومازن وخالد النعسان مع الفريق؟

هذا الثلاثي من اللاعبين أصحاب الامكانيات الفنية العالية ولديهم الرغبة والإصرار في تقديم نفسهم بشكل مميز مع الفريق فقط يحتاجون للصبر عليهم من قبل كل منسوبي المريخ حتى يكتسبوا الخبرة المطلوبة ومن ثم بعد ذلك يستطيعون أن يكونوا من أهم اللاعبين في الفرقة الحمراء.

* البعض يتحدث عن أن تقدم عمر بخيت في العمر لن يساعده على الظهور بمستوى واحد؟

الكثيرون ظلوا يتحدثون باستمرار عن تقدمي في العمر ولا أدري السبب في ذلك، فهناك من يقول إن عمري وصل إلى 40 عاماً وأني أصبحت لاعباً كبيراً ولا يمكن أن أجازف باسمي ولكني أقول لهم إنني أستطيع أن أؤدي بمستوى واحد طوال أربع سنوات مقبلة باذن الله.

* طموحك مع المريخ في هذا العام؟

طموحي الشخصي يتمثل في تقديم مردود أفضل من الذي كنت عليه في الموسم الماضي على صعيد دوري الأبطال تحديداً بعد أن ظللت أجلس على دكة البدلاء في العديد من المباريات وأريد أن أكون أحد الأعمدة الأساسية للفريق على صعيد الأبطال في العام الحالي.

* برأيك هل هناك مقارنة بين ايمال وغارزيتو على صعيد التدريب؟

الاختلاف كبير جداً بين لوك ايمال وغارزيتو على مستوى طريقة اللعب والتشكيلة والتعامل مع اللاعبين، وأعتقد أن أي مدرب لديه أسلوب مختلف عن الآخر.

* وهل يجد الأسلوب الذي يتبعه لوك ايمال القبول عندكم؟

البلجيكي ايمال يعتمد على الأسلوب الهجومي أكثر لذلك يعتقد البعض أن هناك ضعف في الجوانب الدفاعية ولكن بالمزيد من المشاركات ستظهر بصمة ايمال التدريبية في المرحلة المقبلة خاصة وان الإعداد لم يكتمل وأن الفترة الحالية غير كافية حتى يضع المدرب بصمته ويظهر أسلوبه، فالمدرب واللاعبين يحتاجون للانسجام والتفاهم حتى نتعود على الأسلوب والخطة التي يعتمدها المدرب في المباريات الرسمية.

* مظاليم غارزيتو أصبحوا نجوماً للفريق حالياً مثل عمر بخيت وتراوري وأوكراه وشمس الفلاح؟

اللاعب يحتاج للثقة مهما كانت نجوميته وخبراته، فهؤلاء اللاعبين وجدوا الثقة التي افتقدوها في عهد غارزيتو مع ايمال ولذلك كانوا في الموعد واستطاعوا أن يظهروا بمستوى مميز مع الفريق في الفترة الحالية.

* كيف تنظر لمقدمة المريخ الهجومية بعد عودة تراوري وانتهاء إعارة عنكبة؟

نحن كلاعبين سعداء للغاية بوفرة المهاجمين وبالتألق اللافت لعدد من اللاعبين مثل تراوري وأوكراه وعنكبة خاصة وأن هؤلاء اللاعبين افتقدهم الأحمر في الموسم الماضي الذي ظل يقاتل فيه بكري المدينة وحيداً وبرغم ذلك لعب دوراً كبيراً في وصول الفريق لنصف النهائي، وأعتقد أن المريخ اكتسب الكثير بعودة عنكبة وتراوري خاصة الأخير اذا استعاد لياقته البدنية المطلوبة فإنه سيمثل الإضافة المطلوبة للمقدمة الحمراء في المرحلة المقبلة إلى جانب أوكراه وبكري المدينة وعنكبة وكذلك لا ننسى عبده جابر وخالد النعسان.

* كيف تنظرون لمباراتي الفاشر بعد حسم مهمتي الرابطة والرهيب؟

أعتقد أننا أمام مهمة صعبة عند خوض مواجهتي السلاطين والخيالة لأننا سنلعب في أرضية سيئة وأمام فريقين محترمين ولكننا في نفس الوقت سنسعى بكل جدية حتى نتمكن من تحقيق الانتصار في المباراة والعودة بالنقاط كاملة للخرطوم.

* أثار موعد تقديم مباراتي الفاشر الجدل وسط أنصار المريخ، هل تؤيد هذه الخطوة؟

أعتقد أن اللعب في الولايات مبكراً سيساعدنا على تقديم أنفسنا بشكل مميز يمكّننا من تحقيق الانتصار على منافسينا خاصة وأننا على الورق أكثر جاهزية من فرق الولايات، والعكس تماماً عندما نلعب مبارياتنا في الولايات في الدورة الثانية لأن الأندية ستكون اكتسبت الجاهزية المطلوبة وبالتالي الانتصار عليها سيكون صعباً للغاية بعكس ما هو الأمر عليه في الجولات الأولى من المسابقة.

المباريات الست كافية لوصول المريخ لمرحلة الجاهزية المطلوبة عند انطلاقة الأبطال

أكد عمر بخيت لاعب وسط المريخ أن المباريات الست التي سيخوضها الفريق في بطولة الدوري الممتاز والتي تسبق انطلاقة مشوار الفريق في دوري الأبطال ستجعل المريخ في قمة الجاهزية حتى يقدم نفسه بصورة مميزة في أول مباراة له في البطولة الأفريقية لافتاً إلى أن المباريات الاولى في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز تمثل بالنسبة لهم بمثابة تكملة لإعداد الفريق لمشواره الأفريقي لكنهم في الوقت نفسه سيحرصون بقوة من أجل تحقيق الفوز وحصد جميع نقاط تلك المباريات حتى يحافظ الأحمر على صدارته لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، ورفض عمر بخيت الحديث عن تقييم المدرب لوك ايمال في الوقت الحالي لافتاً إلى أن الوقت مازال مبكراً لذلك للحُكم على المدرب البلجيكي الذي أعتقد أنه يمضي حتى الآن بثبات في مشواره التدريبي مع المريخ.

نعم.. الوضع المالي ليس بالشكل المطلوب ولكن لا أحد من اللاعبين توقف بسبب المال

وعن سؤال الصدى لعمر بخيت عن استياء اللاعبين بسبب الوضع المالي في المريخ قال: بالفعل الوضع المالي ليس بالشكل المطلوب ولكنه في كل الأحوال لا يمثل مشكلة لأن كل الأندية تمر بها معاناة على الصعيد المالي وأعتقد أن لجنة التسيير اجتهدت وعملت بكل جدية من أجل توفير كل المعينات للفريق بعد أن نجحت في ملف التسجيلات ووفّرت معسكراً إعدادياً للفريق، وأكرر فإن الأمور المالية ليست مشكلة تدعو للقلق، ونفى عمر بخيت أن يكون أحد اللاعبين قد توقف عن التدريبات بسبب المال، وطالب عمر بخيت في ختام حواره الجماهير والإعلام بعدم التعجل في الحُكم على اللاعبين والجهاز الفني متمنياً منهم كذلك إيقاف الانتقادات في الوقت الحالي والوقوف بقوة مع الفريق واللاعبين حتى تتحقق الانتصارات المرجوة على الصعيدين المحلي والأفريقي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قانونيون يقللون من أهمية استخراج بطاقة مؤقتة لشيبوب
مدثر خيري: طلب البطاقة عبر TMS تخص المحترفين.. وإصدارها لا يعني أن القصة قد انتهت
البلولة: اذا تحرك المريخ في الاتجاه الصحيح سيعرّض اللاعب وناديه لعقوبات مشددة من الفيفا



التيجاني محمد أحمد

قلّل عدد من القانونيين من الخطوة التي قام بها الفيفا باستخراج بطاقة للاعب شرف شيبوب حتى يعتمد توقيعه في صفوف شبيبة القيروان التونسي وذكر هؤلاء أن استخراج بطاقة مؤقتة يُعتبر إجراءً روتينياً في حالة اللاعب شرف شيبوب حيث ذكر الخبير القانوني الدكتور مدثر خيري أن طلب بطاقة النقل الدولية عبر نظام TMS يخص المحترفين وليس اللاعبين الهواة مفيداً بأن إصدار البطاقة المؤقتة للاعب لا يعني أن القضية انتهت، من جانبه قال علي البلولة الخبير القانوني إن المريخ اذا تحرك في الاتجاه الصحيح في هذه القضية سيعرّض اللاعب وناديه لعقوبات مشددة من الفيفا.

ذكر الدكتور مدثر خيري الخبير القانوني أن إصدار البطاقة المؤقتة من قبل الفيفا يعتبر إجراء روتينياً في مثل حالة اللاعب شيبوب مبيناً أن تلك البطاقة مؤقتة وتسمح له بالمشاركة مع شبيبة القيروان مفيداً بأن هذه البطاقة تصدرها الفيفا لأي لاعب في مثل حالة شيبوب وإجراء عادي متبع من قبل الفيفا، وأوضح خيري أن إصدار البطاقة المؤقتة في حالة شيبوب جاءت لأن الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لم يستجب لطلب الاتحاد التونسي عندما طلب بطاقة شيبوب عبر نظام (TMS) وتم إصدارها خلال أسبوعين لأن الاتحاد السوداني لم يستجب لنظيره التونسي في إرسال بطاقة النقل الخاصة باللاعب، وقال مدثر خيري إن البطاقة المؤقتة تسري لمدة عام كامل ويحق لشيبوب أن يشارك مع شبيبة القيروان ولكن في حال تقدم الاتحاد السوداني بطلب من المريخ بدفوعات قانونية أو شكّك في الإجراءات أو يوضّح أسباب استجابته للطلب يترتب على ذلك الأمر إبطال هذه البطاقة وبالتالي يعود شيبوب من حيث أتى.

إصدار البطاقة المؤقتة لا يعني أن القصة انتهت

أكد الدكتور مدثر خيري أن إصدار بطاقة مؤقتة للاعب شرف شيبوب حتى يوقّع لشبيبة القيروان لا يعني أن القصة قد انتهت مبيناً أن المريخ يعلم كل التفاصيل ومُلماً بكل ما يدور وممسكاً بالملف ويعرف أين ومتى وكيف يتحرك ليحقق أهدافه واستعادة حقوقه من قضية لاعبه شيبوب، وأفاد مدثر خيري أن المريخ لا يهمه إبطال تسجيل اللاعب لشبيبة القيروان بقدر ما يهمه حفظ حقوق النادي مبيناً أن اللاعب تم طلب بطاقته عبر TMS والتي تم إصدارها خلال 15 يوماً من رفض الاتحاد السوداني لطلب نظيره التونسي وعدم إرساله للبطاقة الخاصة باللاعب الأمر الذي أدى لأن تكمل الفيفا إجراءات اللاعب كمحترف، وأوضح مدثر خيري أن اللاعب الهاوي تُصدر إجراءات بطاقته خلال شهر وليس 15 يوماً مبيناً أن الإجراءات كان يفترض أن تتم خارج السيستم وفي مهلة 30 يوماً وفق الملحق 3 أ، أما طلب البطاقة عبر TMS فهي إجراءات خاصة بالملحق (3) والخاص باللاعب المحترف، وقال مدثر خيري إن إصدار البطاقة المؤقتة من قبل الفيفا يؤكد أن الاتحاد السوداني أخطأ في التعامل مع قضية اللاعب ألوك وقراره بعدم اعتماد تسجيله للمريخ مبيناً أن إصدار بطاقة مؤقتة لشيبوب يؤكد أن المريخ لم يتقدم بشكوى خلاف الذي ظل يردده أحد أعضاء لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة لافتاً الى أن المريخ عاقب اللاعب قبل طلب بطاقته الدولية وخاطب الاتحاد العام باعتماد العقوبة.

البلولة: إجراء روتيني وعادي

اعتبر الأستاذ علي البلولة الخبير القانوني المعروف أن استخراج البطاقة المؤقتة للاعب شرف شيبوب من قِبل الفيفا تعتبر إجراءً روتينياً وعادياً مبيناً أن أي نادٍ يتعاقد مع لاعب بصفة احترافية يحتاج لطلب بطاقته الدولية من الاتحاد الوطني الذي يتبع له اللاعب مفيداً بأن الاتحاد الذي ينتمي له اللاعب لم يستجب بإرسال بطاقة اللاعب لناديه الجديد فإن ذلك النادي سيصدر بطاقة مؤقتة عبر الفيفا وهذا إجراء عادي وروتيني، وأكد البلولة أن طلب بطاقة اللاعب عبر TMS يبيّن أن المعلومات التي مدّ بها شبيبة القيروان الاتحاد الدولي منقوصة وغير مكتملة وغير صحيحة، وأوضح البلولة أن المريخ طلب إضافة العقوبة للاعب ولم يتقدم بشكوى مفيداً بأن الأحمر ينبغي أن يتحرك في الاتجاه الصحيح لأن هناك قضية مكتملة الأركان تجعل من اللاعب عُرضة للعقوبات وايضاً النادي المتعاقد معه لذات العقوبة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
إلغاء المراحل السنية

* قبل أعوام إتخذ الدكتور كمال شداد أيام كان رئيساً للإتحاد العام لكرة القدم قراراً قضى بإلغاء جهاز الأشبال وإستعاض عن التجرية بما يسمى بخماسي السنية حيث يسمح لأي فريق في الدرجة الممتاز بقيد خمسة لاعبين تحت أعمار 19 عامًا لتعويض إلغاء جهاز الأشبال.
* وفلسفة الدكتور كمال شداد في إلغاء جهاز الأشبال هو ما صاحب التجربة من تجاوزات بحسب رأيه خاصة في تجاوز الأعمار بطريق ملتوية زائداً ما صاحب التجرة من سلوك مرفوض والسبب الأخير يتفق عليه كثيرون.
* المهم أن قرار الدكتور كمال شداد وجد هجوماً ونقداً عنيفاً على خلفية ما كان يحققه جهاز الأشبال من نجاح كبير حيث رفد الأندية خاصة القمة بعدد كبير من العناصر المتميزة التي شكلت قوة ضاربة لفريقي المريخ والهلال.
* مضت تجربة خماسي السنية بصورة جيدة وأفرزت العديد من العناصر الجيدة وفي المريخ أفرزت محمد سفاري وعبد الحميد السعودي وسعيد السعودي وغيرهم من النجوم التي قدمت مستويات راقية.
* وفي الهلال أفرزت التجربة كاريكا قبل أن يرحل صوب ديار النيل الحصاحيصا كما أفرزت حسن كرنقو وغيرهم من العناصر الجيدة.
* بعد رحيل كمال شداد عن رئاسة الإتحاد العام ومجيء الدكتور معتصم جعفر خلفاً له أصدر قراراً أعاد به نشاط المراحل السنية من رديف وشباب وناشئين.
* كنا قد ثمنا قرار معتصم جعفر بإعادة نشاط المراحل السنية على أوسع نطاق وتفاءلنا به خيراً وبقدرته على إعادة إكتشاف المواهب وفائدتها للأندية السودانية.
* ولكن بمرور الوقت وضح أن فرة إعادة نشاط الأشبال كانت خاطئة بدرجة كبيرة فلم تشكل أي إضافة نوعية فلم نشاهد مواهب فاعلة تعيد الذاكرة لأيام إبراهومة الديسكو وخالد أحمد المصطفى وجندي نميري وطارق أبو القاسم وعادل عطا في المريخ.. وعاكف عطا وكرار أبو علي في الهلال.
* عادت فكرة المراحل السنية ولكنها للأسف بطريقة مشوهة وقبيحة وأرهقت الأندية مالياً بصورة كبيرة مما قاد إلى ترهل الفكرة بصورة كاملة.
* ومما زاد الحال سوءاً عدم وجود نشاط رياضي منظم للمراحل السنية فتابعنا كيف أنقضى الموسم السابق دون وجود نشاط منظم بواسطة الإتحاد وظللنا نتابع كيف عانت أندية الممتاز من التنقل بين ولايات السودان المختلفة لممارسة النشاط فتابعنا رديف مريخ الفاشر وهو يجوب السودان من غربه إلى شرقه وشماله ووسطه وكذلك بقية الأندية التي تعاني في الأساس من إنعدام الدعم المالي وتعتمد بدرجة كاملة على تبرعات الأقطاب ودعم الولاة الذي بالكاد يغطي بعضاً من نشاط الفريق الأول.
* هناك متغيرات أثرت على نجاح فكرة إعادة نشاط الأشبال في مقدمتها الدوري الممتاز حيث تم إستحداث دوري الرديف لكل الفريق المشاركة في الدرجة الممتازة مما زاد من الصرف المالي.
* وفي السابق كان دوري الأشبال ينحصر بين أندية الدرجة الأولى بولاية الخرطوم وتتبارى فيما بينها داخل ولاية الخرطوم فقط مما كان يرفع من إيقاع البطولة وتميزها زائداً عدم وجود صرف بالصورة الحالية.
* اليوم إرتفع سقف الصرف كثيراً في الأندية بصورة عامة وفي المقابل تراجعت موارد الأندية فلم يعد نصيب الأندية من دخل المباريات يكفي لمعسكر يومين أو ثلاثة في الفنادق العادية.
* ولاحظنا في بعض المباريات لا يكفي دخلها مصروفات الحكام وما صاحبها وهذا مؤشر خطير ونعتقد أن إلغاء نشاط المراحل السنية ليس عيباً وليكن قرار مراجعة وليس تراجعاً.
* الآن المريخ والهلال يصرفان مئات الملايين لتسيير نشاط الفرق السنية داخلياً فقط مع ملاحظة عدم وجود نشاط خارجي من الإتحاد العام.
* فرق الدرجة الممتازة وخاصة المريخ والهلال يصرفون على مجموعة مدربين يشرفون على الناشئين والشباب والرديف وهناك المعسكرات وتكلفة التدريبات.
* وأيام العمل بنظام خماسي السنية يمارس الخماسي نشاطه بصورة عادية مع الفريق الأول ولم تكن هناك حاجة لمدرب خاص أو معسكر خاص فكانت الأمور تسير بصورة طبيعية وسلسة.
* والأهم من كل ذلك أن تجربة خماسي المراحل السنية أفرزت مواهب جيدة صقلت نفسها من خلال تواجدها مع الفريق الأول وتنال تدريبات بواسطة خبراء كبار سواء أجانب أو محليين فكان نجاح التجربة.
* مالياً فكرة المراحل السنية مرهقة وغير مفيدة ولم تقدم أي نجاح ملموس فلم نشاهد لاعبين بقيمة فنية واضحة مع الفريق الأول.
* نقترح على أندية الممتاز التقدم بمذكرة جماعية للإتحاد العام لإلغاء فكرة المراحل السنية والإستعاضة عنها بفكرة خماسي السنية التي كانت في السابق وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال.
* فأندية الدرجة الممتازة لا تقوى على تسيير نشاط الفريق الأول فما بالك بفرق المراحل السنية.
* ونعتقد أن ما قاد الدكتور كمال شداد لإلغاء فكرة جهاز الأشبال موجودة اليوم في قطاعات المراحل السنية حيث التجاوزات الكبيرة في أعمار اللاعبين زائداً الممارسات الإدارية الأخرى داخل قطاع المراحل السنية والتي أصبحت معروفة ومكشوفة للجميع وظللنا نتابع كيف تسند إدارات الأندية مهمة الإشراف على المراحل السنية لشخصيات بعضها يحتاج لإعادة صياغة تربوية عاجلة ولا يمتلك الأهلية التي تعينه لإدارة نشاط يحتاج إلى منهاج تربوي وأخلاقي قبل الحنكة الإدارية.
توقيعات متفرقة
* خلال مباراة المريخ ومريخ كوستي أحرز أوكرا هدفاً عالمياً راقياً (رابونا) وخلال مباراة الرابطة أمس الأول أحرز تراوري هدفاً أنيقاً من من تسديدة على الطائر.
* يبدو أن جمهور الرياضة هذا العام سيكون على موعد مع أحلى الأهداف ولا نستبعد أن يكون موسم الأهداف الحلوة بواسطة لاعبي المريخ.
* وفي المقابل نتوقع أن يكون موسم الإقالات وسط أهل القبيلة الزرقاء على غرار ما حدث سابقاً حيث وصل عدد مدربي الوصيف خلال عام واحد للرقم ثمانية كرقم قياسي على مستوى العالم.
* الوصيف معروف ومشهور بالأرقام القياسية ويكفي أن الصفر الدولي بلغ العام 85 بالتمام والكمال ويزحف نحو يوبيله الماسي بعد تجاوز يوبيله الفضي (25) والذهبي (50) والماسي (75) وتجاوزه بعشر سنوات وبدأ يزحف نحو يوبيله المئوي ولا ندري أين سيصل.. ربما تجاوز القرن.. ربما

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الامين العام للمريخ: المجلس كان جادا في رفض البرمجة

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
في تصريحات مثيرة رصدتها (كورة سودانية) اكد العميد عامر عبد الرحمن الامين العام لنادي المريخ ان المجلس كان جادا في مسألة رفض البرمجة الجديدة لمباريات الفريق واعلن تمسكه بالبرمجة القديمة .. واشار الي ان اللاعبين والجهاز الفني اصروا علي السفر للفاشر واداء مواجهتي المريخ والهلال واوضح ان قرار السفر للفاشر قرار فني وليس اداري .. وقال ان البعثة ستغادر للفاشر يوم غدٍ وستقيم هناك لمدة اسبوع كامل قبل العودة للخرطوم.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
مرحبا بصوت المريخ الصادح ..

يعد قرار إعادة إصدار صحيفة المريخ الذي اتخذته لجنة التسيير المريخية مؤخرا واحدا من افضل القرارات الادارية التي اتخذتها اللجنة ، ونتمني أن يعقبه قرار بالترتيب لانشاء قناة فضائية خاصة بالنادي في اقرب وقت ممكن .
نادي بحجم وامكانات المريخ والذي يعد من أكبر الاندية في القارة الافريقية وأحد المنافسين علي بطولاتها المختلفة لابد وأن يكون له منبره الاعلامي الخاص الذي يسمع صوته من خلاله ويعبر به عن حال النادي .
المريخ ليس أقل شأنا من الاهلي المصري الذي يمتلك قناة فضائية خاصة ، ولا أقل سمعة من الهلال السعودي الذي يشاركه لقب الزعيم ويمتلك قناة فضائية تحمل نفس الاسم المكني به .
عاني المريخ كثيرا ولازال يعاني من الاعلام المعادي الخاص منه والعام ، فحتي الذي يفترض فيه القومية تغيب عنه أحيانا الحيادية فتُحجب بعض المعلومات وتقلب بعض الحقائق .
كثير من الانجازات المريخية الكبيرة والاخبار الهامة لا تعطي المساحات الكافية ولا تحظي بالتغطية التي تناسبها وكمثال فقط ما تم من تجاهل التلفزيون القومي لاحتفالات تتويج المريخ ببطولة الدوري الموسم السابق .
أحسنت لجنة التسيير الاختيار وهي تضع ثقتها في اثنين من قادة الاعلام المريخي المعروفين لقيادة دفة صحيفة المريخ .
الاستاذ احمد محمد حسن رقم اعلامي كبير وصاحب بصمة خاصة في تاريخ الصحافة الرياضية ، وهو من المعروفين بالاعتدال والكتابة الموضوعية .
ولا يقل عنه بحال الاستاذ الجليل الصحفي المحترم اسماعيل حسن صاحب القلم الرصين والذي يجمع اسلوبه ما بين الفخامة الانيقة والبساطة الواضحه والذي يعرف أيضا بالاعتدال وعدم الخوض في المهاترات التي لاتفيد .
لا نشك علي الاطلاق بأن الصحيفة ستصدر في أحسن شكل كما يريد لها المجلس ، وستكون خير مدافعا عن المريخ الكيان وستحظي بكل القبول من الصفوة طالما جمعت في ادارة تحريرها الاستاذين الجليلين .
جولتان من الممتاز في مشوار الدوري الطويل حتي الان والمريخ في مكانه الطبيعي علي الصدارة بفوزين واربعة اهداف نظيفة كافضل هجوم حتي الان يشاركه في ذلك الامل العطبراوي .
اربعة فرق لم تهتز شباكها حتي الان وهي المريخ وهلال الابيض والاهلي الخرطومي والهلال .
بالمقابل هناك ثلاثه فرق لم تستطع التسجيل بعد مباراتين وهي الامير البحراوي وهلال كادوقلي والرابطة كوستي .
اكثر فريق استقبل اهداف هو المريخ كوستي حيث تلقي مرماه خمسة اهداف يليه كل من النسور والهلال كادوقلي بثلاثة اهداف في مرمي كل منهما .
الاهلي عطبرة هو الفريق الوحيد الذي لم يكسب ولم يخسر حتي الان حيث تعادل في المباراة الاولي مع النسور الامدرماني بهدف لمثله ثم تعادل سلبا مع الامير البحراوي .
في الجولة القادمة يصطدم المريخ بفرق الفاشر علي ارضها بينما يلاقي الهلال مريخ نيالا في مباراة لن تكون صعبة عليه .
في الموسم السابق تعثر المريخ امام مريخ الفاشر مرتين وخسر أمامه علي ملعبه في مباراة الشرطة الشهيرة ، ولكن يبدو فريق السلاطين هذا الموسم علي غير حالته بالموسم السابق .
غير أن المريخ نفسه ليس كمريخ الموسم السابق حتي الان – علي الاقل – مع الاخذ في الاعتبار أن الوقت لازال مبكرا للحكم علي شكل الفريق أو حتي مستوي اللاعبين والجهاز الفني .
بعض الصحف لا تزال مصرة علي اطلاق لقب ( السوبر ) علي المباراة المزمع قيامها بين المريخ والهلال بمدينة جده رغم ان الجميع يعرف ان الاسم يطلق علي المباريات التي تقام بين بطل الدوري وبطل الكأس في دولة واحدة .
رسميا ..الزعيم هو بطل كل المنافسات الداخليه في الموسم السابق ولو أن الجهه المنظمة ستقيم المباراة تحت اسم السوبر فلا بأس من ان يخوضها المريخ بتقسيمة بين الاحمر والاخضر .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاردينال: مشكلة البرنس وكافالي ألفها إعلام المريخ..وإذا حدث خلاف بين سيدا والفرنسي سنطبق مقولة الشيخ ود بدر


نفي رئيس نادي الهلال أشرف الكاردينال  علمه باي خلاف بين المدرب الفرنسي  كافالي وهيثم مصطفي مشيرا إلي أن العلاقة بين الثنائي جيدة وأنهما يعملان  علي قيادة الفريق للانتصارات وأكد الكاردينال في تصريحات نقلتها الزاوية   ان مشكلة البرنس وكافالي ألفها الإعلام المريخي بهدف زعزعه استقرار النادي.  
وعن موقفه حال تأكد وجود خلاف بين المدير الفني ومساعده قال الكاردينال  :علينا ألا نفترض المشاكل ثم نعلق عليها هيثم مصطفي احد أبناء الهلال ومحل  تقديرنا وكذلك كافالي ونحن لا نقف مع طرف ضد الأخر وان حدثت خلافات, لكننا  سوف نطبق مقولة الشيخ ود بدر (حباب النافع ) وان مصلحة الهلال فوق الجميع.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بنهاية الجولة الثانية لبطولة الدوري الممتاز .. (تسعة لاعبين) يحرزون (ظ،ظ¢) هدفاً خلال الأسبوع
المريخ والأمل يتصدران وايزكال ينفرد

كفرووتر / ناصر فوراوي / 
شهد الاسبوع الثاني احراز اللاعبين (ظ،ظ¢) هدفاً تبارى في احرازها تسعة لاعبين من بينهم ثلاثة لاعبين احرز كل واحد منهم هدفين ليشترك ثلاثتهم في لقب هداف الاسبوع وهم هداف البطولة والأمل الغاني ايزيكال الذي احرز هدفي فوز فريقه في مرمي النسور الخرطوم وكذا فعل مالي المريخ مامادو تراوري الذي حقق الفوز للمريخ الخرطوم على الرابطة كوستي بهدفين نظيفين واحرز اجنبي الخرطوم الوطني كومي امواكو هدفين لفريقه حين فاز الخرطوم على المريخ كوستي (ظ،/ظ£) واحرز يتيمة الأخير نجمه عمر تعبان.
وحقق النيجيري كلتشي الفوز لأهلي شندي على الهلال كادقلي بارضه ـ وحقق الصادق حسن الجريف الفوز لنيل شندي على هلال الفاشر باستاد النقعة بأرض الأخير.

مشاطيب الهلال يحتكرون جوائز سوداني للممتاز
في الوقت الذي يتنافس فيه اللاعبون الأجانب على حصد جوائز سوداني لبطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم من خلال اسبوعيها الأول والثاني من لدن هداف الأمل والممتاز حتى الآن الغاني ايزيكال والهداف الثاني مالي المريخ الخرطوم تراوري.
هناك تنافس آخر يحتدم بين مشاطيب الهلال الخرطوم بصفوف الأندية الأخرى على جائزة سوداني لنجومية المباريات حيث نال حصد جائزتي نجومية من بين جوائز الاسبوع المنصرم الثماني للنجومية اثنان من مشاطيب الهلال اي لربع الجوائز وهما مهند الطاهر الذي يلعب لهلال الأبيض الذي حصل عليها امام فريقه السابق الهلال الخرطوم ذاته ولاعب الأهلي الخرطوم خليفة احمد الذي حاز على النجومية في مباراة فريقه امام المريخ الفاشر امس الأول بأرض الأخير.

الفريق المجهول يتصدر الممتاز للأسبوع الثاني
تمكن المجهول والذي نعني به الجهة التي تستحوذ على النقطة الثالثة الضائعة من أي مباراة تعادلية أياً كانت سواء سلبياً بدون أهداف او ايجابياً بأهداف تمكن من حصد ست نقاط كاملة من الاسبوعين بواقع اربع من الاسبوع الاول جراء التعادلات الاربع التي انتهت عليها اربع مباريات ونقطتين من الاسبوع الثاني من تعادل هلالي الأبيض والخرطوم السلبي وكذلك الأهلي عطبرة والأمير السلبي ايضاً.
فان توج الفريق المجهول نفسه بطلاً للأسبوع الأول باربع نقاط متفوقا حتى على طرفي القمة الهلال والمريخ الذي انهياه بثلاث نقاط لكل فان الفريق المجهول لا يزال يقف على صدارة الممتاز منفرداً برصيد ست حتى نهاية الاسبوع الثاني وهي عدد تعادلات البطولة حتى الآن.

غاني الأمل ايزيكال نجماً وهدافاً للممتاز
تمكن مهاجم الأمل عطبرة (فهود الشمال) اللاعب الغاني ايزيكال من تتويج نفسه هدافاً لبطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم في نسختها الحادية والعشرين بعد مضى اسبوعين فقط من عمر البطولة برصيد اربعة اهداف وهي الحصيلة ذاتها التي احرزها فريقه الأمل من خلال مباراتيه اللتين اداها الفريق والتي كفلت له كسب نقاط حيث احرز هدفي فريقه الأولين في شباك الأمير البحراوي خلال الأسبوع الأول ثم جاء ليحرز هدفي فريقه في شباك النسور الخرطوم دون ان تهتز شباك فريقه في المباراتين.
وتوج اللاعب نجماً للمباراتين معاً امام الامير والنسور الشئ الذي لم يفعله اي لاعب في البطولة.
=â€«==========â€¬
نتائج مباريات الأسبوع الثاني للممتاز
ـ الهلال كادقلي صفر ـ الأهلي شندي هدف
ـ الهلال الأبيض صفر ـ الهلال الخرطوم صفر
ـ الخرطوم الوطني ثلاثة أهداف ـ المريخ كوستي هدف
ـ الأهلي عطبرة صفر ـ الأمير الخرطوم صفر
ـ الهلال الفاشر صفر ـ النيل شندي هدف
ـ المريخ الفاشر صفر ـ الأهلي الخرطوم هدفان
ـ الأمل عطبرة هدفان ـ النسور الخرطوم صفر
ـ المريخ الخرطوم هدفان ـ الرابطة كوستي صفر
=â€«==============â€¬
الأمل يحفز لاعبيه ويغادر الى شندي عصراً
منح الاطار الفني لفريق الأمل عطبرة لاعبيه راحة طيلة نهار أمس عقب تحقيقهم فوزهم الثاني في بطولة الدوري الممتاز من خلال اسبوعه الثاني بعد فوزهم الذي حققوه عشية امس الأول على النسور الخرطوم بهدفي نجم المباراة الغاني ايزيكال مقابل يتيمة النسور.
وقال الاستاذ تاج السر وداعة المنسق الإعلامي للفريق ان مجلس الإدارة منح اللاعبين حافز الفوز وتقرر ان تغادر بعثة الفريق الي شندي عصر اليوم الثلاثاء ايذاناً بمواجهة الأهلي شندي عصر الاربعاء على الاسبوع الثالث للممتاز ـ وسيؤدي اللاعبون مرانهم الرئيسي للقاء عند التاسعة صباح اليوم بعطبرة والذي يعتبر تصحيحاً لاخطاء مباراة النسور.
=â€«================â€¬
الخيالة يصححون أخطاء التماسيح ويستعدون للمريخ
يؤدي فريق الهلال الفاشر عصر اليوم الثلاثاء باستاد حاضرة ولاية شمال دارفور الفاشر ـ يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي وتحت اشراف مديره الفني كابتن محمد الفاتح حجازي استعداداً لاداء مباراته الثالثة والمهمة عصر بعد غد الخميس امام ضيفه المريخ الخرطوم المرحلة من الاسبوع الثامن لبطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم بسبب مشاركة المريخ الأفريقية من خلال المرحلة الاولى لرابطة الابطال.
وأدى هلال الفاشر فريق (الخيالة) مرانه التصحيحي للوقوف على أخطاء مباراته التي أداها الاسبوع الفائت أمام النيل شندي والتي خسرها بهدف محمد صالح ويؤدي مرانه الختامي عصر غد الأربعاء للاطمئنان على قوامه المختار للمريخ الخرطوم.
=â€«========â€¬
مريخ البحير يرسم ملامح قوام ترويض الهلال
بعد ان خلد للراحة السلبية عن التنافس خلال الاسبوع الثاني لبطولة الدوري الممتاز وانتظم في معسكره المقفول بالخرطوم وتدريباته الاعدادية اليومية المتنوعة من فنية ورشاقة (سباحة) وطبية بصالة المنتصر باركويت وودية اعدادية امام كل من شباب ناصر وبيت المال ـ أدى المريخ نيالا (مريخ البحير) امس مرانه الرئيسي المفضي للقاء الهلال خلال الاسبوع الثالث للتنافس غداً تحت اشراف مديره الفني برهان تيه الذي وقف على كل اخطاء مباراة الأهلي مدني الرسمية الأولى له والتعادل فيها معه بهدف لكل ايذاناً لوضع لمساته الأخيرة اليوم على تشكيلة قوامه للقاء الهلال الخرطوم غداً الاربعاء باستاد الخرطوم.
=â€«=========â€¬
الأمير ينتظم في معسكر النصر ويترقب المريخ
يعاود لاعبو الأمير البحراوي نهار اليوم الثلاثاء سلسلة تدريباتهم الإعدادية اليومية تمهيداً لبلوغ كامل الجاهزية قبل مواجهة المريخ الخرطوم في العاشر من فبراير شباط الجاري باستاد الخرطوم ضمن الاسبوع الثاني لبطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز تحت اشراف مديره الفني رضا عبد الحميد والذي أكد ان اللاعبين سيدخلون معسكرهم المقفول باستراحتهم في حي النصر بضاحية الجريف ـ شرق النيل وتتخلله عدد من المباريات الودية قبل اوان لقاء المريخ وعادت بعثته للخرطوم ظهر امس الأول قادمة من شندي عقب اداء الفريق مباراتين هناك امام الأمل والاهلي الاتباراويان خسر الاولى بهدفين وتعادل في الثانية سلبياً (بدون أهداف).

سيد الأتيام يستعد للارسنال بأهلي المناقل والشعلة
يؤدي فريق الأهلي ودمدني سيد الأتيام عصر اليوم الثلاثاء آخر تدريباته المحلية التي يجريها على ارضه ووسط جماهيره تحت اشراف مديره الفني كابتن ياسر حداثة قبل ان يشد الرحال الى دار جعل شندي يوم غد الاربعاء استعداداً لاداء ثاني مبارياته في بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز امام الاهلي شندي عصر الخميس بارض الأخير ضمن الجولة الثالثة لبطولة الدوري الممتاز عطفاً على مباراته الاولى التي أداها على ارضه امام المريخ نيالا والتي انتهت بالتعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل في حين خلد للراحة السلبية خلال الاسبوع الثاني وكان الفريق ادى مباراتين وديتين امام الاهلي المناقل والشعلة سنار توالياً يومي الأحد والاثنين استعداداً للارسنال قبل ان يرحل للخرطوم لمواجهة الهلال في السابع من فبراير شباط الجاري.

تراوري وايزيكال على رأس نجوم سوداني للاسبوع
يقف الثنائي الأجنبي نجم الامل عطبرة الغاني ايزيكال ولاعب المريخ الخرطوم المالي مامادو تراوري على رأس نجوم مباريات الاسبوع الثاني الثمانية التي جرت كأجنبيين يقفان نجوماً وسط النجوم الوطنيين.
ونال نجومية مباراة الهلال كادقلي والاهلي شندي لاعب الأخير مجاهد فاروق ، وحصل على نجومية لقاء الهلالين الابيض والخرطوم لاعب الاول مهند الطاهر ، اما مدافع الاهلي عطبرة عثمان حاج حمد الحصاحيصا فقد خطف نجومية فريقه ضد الأمير البحراوي.
وفي مباراة الهلال الفاشر والنيل شندي بفاشر السلطان ، حاز نجم الأخير (النيل) محمد صلاح على جائزة النجومية المقدمة من سوداني ، أما نجومية لقاء المريخ الفاشر والأهلي الخرطوم بالفاشر فقد كانت من نصيب لاعب الاهلي المدافع خليفة احمد ، وفي مباراة الخرطوم الوطني والمريخ كوستي فقد حصل على النجومية لاعب الوطني الاجنبي كومي امواكو.

ركلتا جزاء في البطولة والاسبوع مبددة ومحرزة
شهد الاسبوع الثاني ، احتساب اول ركلة جزاء في النسخة الحادية والعشرين لبطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم في مباراة الهلال الفاشر والنيل شندي التي اقيمت بالفاشر لمصلحة النيل والتي بددها لاعبه الصادق حسن الشهير بالجريف وهو ذاته الذي احرز هدف المباراة الوحيد الذي كفل لفريقه النيل الخروج غانماً بنقاط اللقاء الثلاث ـ واحتسبت ركلة الجزاء الثانية في الاسبوع الثاني والبطولة معاً لمصلحة النسور الخرطوم ضد فريق الامل والتي تصدى لها اللاعب عبد العزيز محرزاً هدف النسور الوحيد والذي خسر نتيجة المباراة بفضل هدفي غاني الأمل ايزيكال.
*

----------

